# Surly ICT thread



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Picked it up last week. Road it by my house for a couple of miles, need to adjust the derailleur a little bit and figure out why the headset feels loose. Thinking about going to a bluto. Anyone have one on theirs yet? What size? Thinking about getting the 80mm in white and change the lines to white....

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

That's one good looking bike! Saw a guy on the local trail tearing it up on one of those w/ a Bluto.


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks awesome. What size is it?


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

White Bluto's an OE product, might be hard to find one. I agree though it would look sweet. Congrats.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Mine is a large. Passed quite a few people out riding today. Verdict- ladies love it, guys hate it. Lots of dirty looks passing full suspension carbon Specialized's


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

OCDKV said:


> White Bluto's an OE product, might be hard to find one. I agree though it would look sweet. Congrats.


Yeah, I think white would be very nice. Keep an eye out on Ebay


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

The one I saw with a bluto was white. It did look good.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

It's a nice bike. I love that color, and those custom drawn steel tubes.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, I have a question about the Bluto. If the A2C on the stock Surly fork is 483mm. The bluto is as follows:

80mm- 491mm
100mm-511mm
120mm- 531mm

So with sag which will most closely keep the stock geometry? I'm not concerned with making the HA slightly steeper (within 1° or so) but I'd like to not really go any more slack.


----------



## scr74 (Oct 9, 2014)

Did you change the rims ?
they look like the golden Clown Shoes :???:


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

scr74 said:


> Did you change the rims ?
> they look like the golden Clown Shoes :???:


They are 

It was built from a frame set.

Gold Clown shoes with Bud/Lou
RF Next SL cranks 26t
Sram X01 1x11 with grip shift
Thompson stem with gold face
Loaded gold spacers
Race face bars
XT brakes with Magura 180mm rotors

Not sure yet if I Want to add another color. Thinking either white cable housings and white bluto, or black bluto with gold cables and possibly a gold seat post. Thinking about throwing on a gold chain as well.


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

Streetdoctor said:


> Thanks guys, I have a question about the Bluto. If the A2C on the stock Surly fork is 483mm. The bluto is as follows:
> 
> 80mm- 491mm
> 100mm-511mm
> ...


This is rudimentary at best but factoring in a 20% sag and using your #'s then:
80mm = 475mm
100mm = 491mm
120mm = 507mm
I'm sure someone much more knowledgeable will chime in but it looks like your wanting the 80 but should be fine with the 100 allowing for a bit more sag.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

That SS version the Surly boys have been flaunting in their blog sports an 80


Pedaling


----------



## rkzhao (Sep 18, 2014)

Streetdoctor said:


> Thanks guys, I have a question about the Bluto. If the A2C on the stock Surly fork is 483mm. The bluto is as follows:
> 
> 80mm- 491mm
> 100mm-511mm
> ...


The rigid ICT a-c is listed as 487mm. So like most Bluto compatible frames right now, it looks to be "designed" for the 100mm Bluto. If you factor in 25% sag, the 100mm is at 486mm.

I had originally wanted a 120mm Bluto for my ICT but ended up going with a 100mm. Riding the rigid bike around, I just really liked the geometry and so I didn't want to mess with it too much.

Suspension is another personal preference thing. From what you said, if you don't want a slacker head angle, you're pretty much looking at the 80 or 100mm Bluto. If you want to go a bit steeper on head angle, then the 80mm is the best bet. The 100mm will keep the geometry about the same depending on how much air you like to run.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

rkzhao said:


> The rigid ICT a-c is listed as 487mm. So like most Bluto compatible frames right now, it looks to be "designed" for the 100mm Bluto. If you factor in 25% sag, the 100mm is at 486mm.
> 
> I had originally wanted a 120mm Bluto for my ICT but ended up going with a 100mm. Riding the rigid bike around, I just really liked the geometry and so I didn't want to mess with it too much.
> 
> Suspension is another personal preference thing. From what you said, if you don't want a slacker head angle, you're pretty much looking at the 80 or 100mm Bluto. If you want to go a bit steeper on head angle, then the 80mm is the best bet. The 100mm will keep the geometry about the same depending on how much air you like to run.


Perfect thank you.

Got my first real ride in today and set 3 new overall PR's on Strava lol. The joys of a new bike and chasing/passing the XC types  I just wish I didn't have an $8,000 carbon FS bike sitting in my garage that I'm slower on lol... :madman: Got top 15 in one segment. :eekster:


----------



## Mr.Snakebite (Aug 13, 2013)

Streetdoctor said:


> Perfect thank you.
> 
> Got my first real ride in today and set 3 new overall PR's on Strava lol. The joys of a new bike and chasing/passing the XC types  I just wish I didn't have an $8,000 carbon FS bike sitting in my garage that I'm slower on lol... :madman: Got top 15 in one segment. :eekster:


So the ICT is a real Strava-(PR)hunting bike? Hahaha! cool! (and in the meanwhile 'Racing Sucks'  )


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

Mr.Snakebite said:


> So the ICT is a real Strava-(PR)hunting bike? Hahaha! cool! (and in the meanwhile 'Racing Sucks'  )


I set a ton of PRs on mine yesterday without even trying. It was also one of the longest rides I've ever done. I bet if I was trying for speed I'd blow my previous times out of the water. And this is coming from a XC 29er that should by all accounts be faster.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

asollie said:


> I set a ton of PRs on mine yesterday without even trying. It was also one of the longest rides I've ever done. I bet if I was trying for speed I'd blow my previous times out of the water. And this is coming from a XC 29er that should by all accounts be faster.


Hahah yep, you can see the other bikes I have in my signature. My arc is slightly over 20lbs. The way I had my ICT setup yesterday it was a good 18lbs heavier and I beat the climb that I've probably ridden 100 times by a solid 5 minutes.

There's something to be said about chasing down carbon hard tails on a steel fat bike though. It makes my heart feel warm and fuzzy hahahaha


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

Krampus DNA = go fasterer...


----------



## rkzhao (Sep 18, 2014)

On descents on loose gravely stuff or dirt, the ICT traction and slacker geo gives me more confidence to go faster than my XC 29er. Putting the Bluto on makes the rocky descents faster too.

On climbs, it's not even close. My 29er wins out by far. Being 15+lb lighter is still a big deal.


----------



## sb1616ne (Feb 13, 2008)

how is the real world sizing of the ICT? I am roughly 510-11 and from the numbers torn between a med and large. I pedaled around a med but felt a hair small, but its got a pretty long TT for a med.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

If I were you I'd get a large and swap out the stem for a slightly shorter one.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

Streetdoctor said:


> Hahah yep, you can see the other bikes I have in my signature. My arc is slightly over 20lbs. The way I had my ICT setup yesterday it was a good 18lbs heavier and I beat the climb that I've probably ridden 100 times by a solid 5 minutes.
> 
> There's something to be said about chasing down carbon hard tails on a steel fat bike though. It makes my heart feel warm and fuzzy hahahaha




rog


----------



## sb1616ne (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks, that's what i was thinking as well. The large comes with an 80mm stem. Maybe swaping for like an 60mm i would feel good on the large


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm 6' 1/2", 33" inseam. I have a large with a 90mm stem. I'm swapping to a 70mm as soon as I get the funds to match the rest of my bikes. To be honest though it doesn't feel bad with a 90mm. Gets your weight forward a little bit for the climbs. 

I would try to ride both. I normally like a smaller feeling bike... Maybe try a large with a 50/60mm stem, and a medium with a 90mm. It also depends on the area you live and how much climbing there is. Here in the front range everything is at least 1000' climb so I like being able to keep the front wheel down.

I like having a smaller bike in the snow as well.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

My buddy just built one up for a shop demo.










More photos here: clicky


----------



## cozz (Nov 26, 2009)

man that is great, the photo of the guy riding it is a great pic !!!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah, that's him. Owns the shop, puts together some sick custom builds, and is one of the real pillars of our cycling community. 

I haven't gotten a chance to take the ICT out yet, but hopefully I will before long. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I would go with a 100mm Bluto. As far as I can tell there is one part that is different between the sizes and it costs about $40. And you can get 90mm and 110mm.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

100mm it is. I'm loving the dropper post on that demo bike too. As soon as I finish my wife's 907 I'm going to change some more things on mine- 100mm bluto for sure. Swapping out the 90mm stem to a 70mm, and some wider carbon bars. I'd like to make this thing a little more comfortable for some endurance 30+ mile rides. Just put a syntace hi flex carbon seat post to see if that takes a little edge off.

I'd also like to build a 29+ wheel set but I have all winter for that.


----------



## Bone Shaker (Sep 25, 2014)

sb1616ne said:


> how is the real world sizing of the ICT? I am roughly 510-11 and from the numbers torn between a med and large. I pedaled around a med but felt a hair small, but its got a pretty long TT for a med.


I'm 5'11" and got the large. Perfect fit. I felt the same as you on a medium.


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

^^^^Ditto.


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

My shop had a guy buy a blue ICT and put a 100mm Bluto on it. I set him up tubeless the other day and today when I went in the shop, there was this big discussion on returning the Bluto.

Why?

When he would pump the tires up over 12psi, the Bud would rub enough on the crown that it would stop the wheel. Didn't fit. The guys at the shop called RockShox and they said this fork wasn't designed for the Bud/Clownshoe setup. After back and forth with QBP, they finally agreed to refund him.

Sorry, but I did not see it in person, but I obviously trust my shop was telling the truth.

Sounds like kind of a big deal! Anyone having issues?


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

the stock rigid fork looks better anyway.

rog


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

newmarketrog said:


> the stock rigid fork looks better anyway.
> 
> rog


I agree, IF i were to go hardtail fatbike, I'd go with 80mm rims max anyways.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

The Bud on 80s is close enough for the new tire nubbies to hit the crown. But it would seem to me that a wider rim would actually decrease the circumference, no?


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

decrease height, increase width.

rog


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

newmarketrog said:


> decrease height, increase width.
> 
> rog


You sure?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...62548155.83517.100002041343078&type=1&theater


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

I've had my front tire between 8-10 psi, tubeless, with the bluto and have encountered no issues. That includes a lot of riding on bumpy technical trails, and I weigh ~225 with gear.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

asollie said:


> I've had my front tire between 8-10 psi, tubeless, with the bluto and have encountered no issues. That includes a lot of riding on bumpy technical trails, and I weigh ~225 with gear.


what front tire/rim? Photos/Video?


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

Streetdoctor said:


> what front tire/rim? Photos/Video?


Bud with a Clownshoe.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

matto6 said:


> You sure?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...62548155.83517.100002041343078&type=1&theater


quite

rog


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

newmarketrog said:


> quite
> 
> rog


Serious question: have you measured the height of the same bud on two different width rims? Did you click my link?

Lots of people assume the general rule that wider rims = shorter tire. It's often not true. Narrower rims pull the tire in more, leaving less for height. Rounder, yes. Taller, no.


----------



## brebla (Feb 8, 2013)

If you look at the surly tire geometry chart, (http://surlybikes.com//uploads/downloads/SURLY_Tire_Geometries.pdf)
you will find that fat tire diameters don't change with changes in rim width. (65mm/80mm/100mm).

The 29+ and 26+ tires do get taller as rim width increases from 29mm to 50mm.

Is the data 100% accurate? I don't know.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

brebla said:


> If you look at the surly tire geometry chart, (http://surlybikes.com//uploads/downloads/SURLY_Tire_Geometries.pdf)
> you will find that fat tire diameters don't change with changes in rim width. (65mm/80mm/100mm).
> 
> The 29+ and 26+ tires do get taller as rim width increases from 29mm to 50mm.
> ...


Actual data. Nice.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

my 3.8 on 65 is taller than on 80. end of story.

rog


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

This thread is about a bud on a 100.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

same difference. a bud on 80 would be taller.

rog


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

newmarketrog said:


> same difference. a bud on 80 would be taller.
> 
> rog


Did you not see brebla's post to Surley's measurements that say you're wrong?

And my link that with more data confirming your generalization is false?

Wider rim does not always producer a smaller diameter tire. Lots of evidence of this.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

evasive said:


> My buddy just built one up for a shop demo.


Man....that is a pretty sweet build! Very original. Me likey.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

not saying smaller, just taller. surly is wrong. bunch a wake n bakers over there.

rog


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

newmarketrog said:


> not saying smaller, just taller.


Umm, what?

You know what... never mind. I'm good.


----------



## Bone Shaker (Sep 25, 2014)

matto6 said:


> This thread is about a bud on a 100.


Thread derailed really.

This issue is way over there.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/ict-bluto-compatibility-936335.html


----------



## cracked (Jun 3, 2007)

I'd like a bashring for my ICT.
the 94bcd OD cranks have the 5th chainring bolt in the back of the crank arm preventing all of the bashrings I've found from fitting.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

How are you all liking your ICT's? I'm ready to pull the trigger on one next week so just looking for some feedback...What did you all pay?


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm 6'1 would L or XL be best? they don't have any in the shop. 34 inseam


----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

Bryan1113 said:


> I'm 6'1 would L or XL be best? they don't have any in the shop. 34 inseam


I am just guessing obviously, but I would think Large. I am 6'4" and ride an XL, but I ride with a guy who is 6'0" and my Pugs is definitely too big for him.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

Large

rog


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm going to check out ICT next Thursday and really looking forward to it. It's a size large so I will know if it's too small. Can't wait


----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

^nice..look forward to some pics. I think it will fit great...want to see more pics if this bike with some dirt


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

^ I will post for sure!! I live in desert area of So Cal and it should excel on the trails.


----------



## scr74 (Oct 9, 2014)

More pics please !!!!!!!

Still waiting for my ICT here in germany.
I hope I will get it this month.


----------



## Bone Shaker (Sep 25, 2014)

Here are a few from the last week or so. Can you tell I like that big back shoe?


----------



## Himself (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice! I've just ordered a Straggler and am looking at adding an ICT to the order. I ride a Giant Trance 27.5 0 at the moment and wonder if the lack of suspension will be too much pain to handle?? I'm 55 and although pretty fit do have some reservations about my ability to absorb some of the impact from drops, steps etc. the Bluto fork would help I guess?? Any comments/ helpful advice?


----------



## Bone Shaker (Sep 25, 2014)

Full rigid is a different kind of riding. Lots of body English involved. The Bluto will definitely help some. The large tires are not the suspension one would imagine.
I like it though. Takes me back to when I raced my Can-O-Ale "Beast of the East" with Pepperoni Fork.


----------



## rkzhao (Sep 18, 2014)

Himself said:


> Nice! I've just ordered a Straggler and am looking at adding an ICT to the order. I ride a Giant Trance 27.5 0 at the moment and wonder if the lack of suspension will be too much pain to handle?? I'm 55 and although pretty fit do have some reservations about my ability to absorb some of the impact from drops, steps etc. the Bluto fork would help I guess?? Any comments/ helpful advice?


A rigid fat bike still mostly feels like a rigid bike. The tires provide some dampening but it's not the same as suspension.

Still, it comes down to the type of terrain that you want to ride. On smooth flowing dirt, you really don't need suspension. When you're bombing down more technical rocky terrain, having some more squish up front can really save you wrists and joints.

I don't own one but I've ridden a friend's Trance 27.5 quite a few times. I would say with a Bluto and the right tire pressures, I'm comfortable taking the ICT on any trail that I would feel comfortable on the Trance. Without a Bluto, the rockier stuff definitely puts more stress on my arms and wrists.


----------



## Himself (Oct 11, 2008)

Bone Shaker said:


> Full rigid is a different kind of riding. Lots of body English involved. The Bluto will definitely help some. The large tires are not the suspension one would imagine.
> I like it though. Takes me back to when I raced my Can-O-Ale "Beast of the East" with Pepperoni Fork.


Memories! I think I was better in my mind than reality. I had a San Andreas back in the day. Full sus but not as we know it!!



rkzhao said:


> A rigid fat bike still mostly feels like a rigid bike. The tires provide some dampening but it's not the same as suspension.
> 
> Still, it comes down to the type of terrain that you want to ride. On smooth flowing dirt, you really don't need suspension. When you're bombing down more technical rocky terrain, having some more squish up front can really save you wrists and joints.
> 
> I don't own one but I've ridden a friend's Trance 27.5 quite a few times. I would say with a Bluto and the right tire pressures, I'm comfortable taking the ICT on any trail that I would feel comfortable on the Trance. Without a Bluto, the rockier stuff definitely puts more stress on my arms and wrists.


Therein lies the problem. I agree and it seems like I may have to buy a frame and wheels and try to source the Bluto and then build the bike up which will end up being very expensive here in NZ.
I don't ride lots of highly technical stuff any more but I still want the option but don't want to keep the Trance just for the occasional ride. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bone Shaker said:


> Here are a few from the last week or so. Can you tell I like that big back shoe?


Beautiful


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Got some friends that bought Pugs and Pugs ops and havent touched their 29er HT's! Really love my 29er so I will try to ride her too so she's not lonely


----------



## rkzhao (Sep 18, 2014)

Himself said:


> Therein lies the problem. I agree and it seems like I may have to buy a frame and wheels and try to source the Bluto and then build the bike up which will end up being very expensive here in NZ.
> I don't ride lots of highly technical stuff any more but I still want the option but don't want to keep the Trance just for the occasional ride. Hmmmmm.


There are other bikes around the same price range that are speced with a Bluto like the Rocky Mountain Blizzard.

With the ICT, there's nothing that says you can't just get the complete bike and add a Bluto later if you want. If you find that riding the bike around rigid is fine, then you wouldn't have to spend the extra money. I still plan on swapping my rigid fork back on for the snow just for the simplicity.

Also, what's wrong with keeping the Trance for the occasional ride? You can never have too many bikes


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Himself said:


> I don't ride lots of highly technical stuff any more but I still want the option but don't want to keep the Trance just for the occasional ride. Hmmmmm.


You don't need suspension to ride a fatbike through ugly stuff. The rigid fat is great at rock crawling, etc.

It's if you want both ugly and *fast* that the bluto starts to becomes key. I you have mad skills you might be fine even then, but for most of us this is where the bluto is the game changer.

I do kinda miss the rigid feel so I think I'm putting the stock fork back on my fatboy for winter. The speeds will be down once it snows so why not enjoy some quality time with the stiffy.


----------



## Himself (Oct 11, 2008)

Interesting thoughts. We don't have snow here, mainly forest roads(rough) and roots slippery trails although I travel down to Auckland a bit to ride in a sandy forest. I kind of ride the road for fitness, gravel because it's relaxing and trails because it's fun. I completely agree with the never too many bikes theory. Its N +1 for the perfect amount of bikes, with N being the number of bikes currently owned. Thanks for the opinions/thoughts, the more the merrier.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

So I managed to break a spoke trying to unseat my tire last night... anyone know what length and size spokes are on the rear wheel (Clownshoe and 190mm hub)?


----------



## mr pinga (Oct 8, 2005)

Himself said:


> Interesting thoughts. We don't have snow here, mainly forest roads(rough) and roots slippery trails although I travel down to Auckland a bit to ride in a sandy forest. I kind of ride the road for fitness, gravel because it's relaxing and trails because it's fun. I completely agree with the never too many bikes theory. Its N +1 for the perfect amount of bikes, with N being the number of bikes currently owned. Thanks for the opinions/thoughts, the more the merrier.


I'm in Auckland and my ICT works well in the sandy forest. Just ordered a bluetoe to take the edge off as I do most of my riding in a slippery rooty forest (riverhead). I've got a lefty on my 9 zero 7 fatbike, so I miss the squish.

Brett

sent from my back yard


----------



## Himself (Oct 11, 2008)

mr pinga said:


> I'm in Auckland and my ICT works well in the sandy forest. Just ordered a bluetoe to take the edge off as I do most of my riding in a slippery rooty forest (riverhead). I've got a lefty on my 9 zero 7 fatbike, so I miss the squish.
> 
> 
> > Hi Brett, is it the ICT or the ICT ops? I've just found the Salsa Bucksaw and am looking into that too. I love my Trance but have the urge to Fatbike so.........it could tick all the boxes!


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

mr pinga said:


> Just ordered a *bluetoe*
> Brett
> 
> sent from my back yard


Hehe, had to think about that one for a second.


----------



## mr pinga (Oct 8, 2005)

Himself said:


> Hi Brett, is it the ICT or the ICT ops? I've just found the Salsa Bucksaw and am looking into that too. I love my Trance but have the urge to Fatbike so.........it could tick all the boxes!


Blue ICT, only mods I've done is carbon bars and a thud buster seatpost. Just received some mammoth tyres to try out in the wet clay.

Bucksaw looks good. One of our gang members has just ordered one, so should get a ride soon

sent from my back yard


----------



## Himself (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice. Let me know what you/he think of it. How did he order it?? From overseas or a local place? Ta.


----------



## mr pinga (Oct 8, 2005)

Himself said:


> Nice. Let me know what you/he think of it. How did he order it?? From overseas or a local place? Ta.


Private import, just like the other 3 ICT in our gang, don't think there's a salsa or surly dealer in NZ

sent from my back yard


----------



## Himself (Oct 11, 2008)

I've got a small interest in a bike shop up here in Kerikeri. Tim stocks Surly, or at least gets them in to order. Salsa..I don't know and they haven't replied yet.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Funny is two guys in my local area have the ICT now...guess i won't be the first haha! everyone keeps telling me size L for my height. Will know for sure on Thursday when i test one out. So damn excited


----------



## UlrichNQ (Sep 17, 2014)

mr pinga said:


> Private import, just like the other 3 ICT in our gang, don't think there's a salsa or surly dealer in NZ
> 
> sent from my back yard


Cycletech distributes Surly and is starting to distribute Salsa. There are stockists all over the country.


----------



## Himself (Oct 11, 2008)

UlrichNQ said:


> Cycletech distributes Surly and is starting to distribute Salsa. There are stockists all over the country.


True that man. We just ordered the Surly Straggler for me today and put a Salsa Bucksaw on order with them.....so excited now!!!!!!


----------



## mr pinga (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. 

sent from my back yard


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

asollie said:


> Bud with a Clownshoe.


What does your ICT with Bluto weigh?
I'm thinking of upgrading my Moonlander.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

Ok, I'm running a Duct Tape / Gorilla Tape tubeless setup now. Its holding air, at least so far. We'll see how it does in the morning. 

With the XXL frame, stock components, plus a Bluto and a Reverb Dropper Post, my scale is saying 38.0 pounds. I would guess without the Reverb and with a smaller frame you'd be around 36 pounds. With the frame bags filled with snacks, water, tools, a spare tube, a first aide kit, etc etc, the whole setup is around 55 pounds. But it beats wearing a backpack!


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

I've got the XXL as well. No idea what it weighs, but she sure isn't a lightweight. Not that I care, neither am I!


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

asollie said:


> Ok, I'm running a Duct Tape / Gorilla Tape tubeless setup now. Its holding air, at least so far. We'll see how it does in the morning.
> 
> With the XXL frame, stock components, plus a Bluto and a Reverb Dropper Post, my scale is saying 38.0 pounds. I would guess without the Reverb and with a smaller frame you'd be around 36 pounds. With the frame bags filled with snacks, water, tools, a spare tube, a first aide kit, etc etc, the whole setup is around 55 pounds. But it beats wearing a backpack!


Yeah i'm going to try this set up when I pick mine up next week...pinch flats suck


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

I do like the orange setup on the ICT! I'm going to go red on mine ...


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

So, I'm 6'-2" and a skosh, but I have super long gorilla arms. 6'-5" fingertip to fingertip.

My RIP9 and EMD9 are both XL, which have the same top tube length as an XL ICT. Those bikes are comfortable.

Any reason that a fat bike would lead me to size down to a Large?


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

The only thing different for me between a 29er and a fat bike for trail use is I like to run a little wider handlebar on the fat bike, which leads to a shorter stem. So I would get the same effective top tube length on a fat bike as a 29er. Some people talk about for snow use being more worried about standover, but it seems to me that people also say that in deep snow it's hopeless anyway. I don't know anything about riding in the snow myself.


----------



## Indy21 (Sep 25, 2009)

Bone Shaker said:


> Here are a few from the last week or so. Can you tell I like that big back shoe?


Really nice looking bike!

Maybe I'm not looking in the right spot but I can't seem to find any pricing on Surly's site so I have no idea where to start in budgeting for one of these. Love the look of your build but what could one expect to pay for something similar? I don't need top of the line components, may even use as a SS for awhile, but I love the wheels and frame on your build. Mind shooting me a PM with a general idea on price? Plan on budgeting around $1500. Thanks.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

unfortunately you better add another grand + to your budget


----------



## rkzhao (Sep 18, 2014)

msrp for the standard ICT is $2700
msrp for the ICT Ops is $2400


----------



## Bone Shaker (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm not sure where you are but, you can check the Surly Dealers in your area on their site for pricing. You may get lucky and find a sale this week. My ride is a full build from them with a different seatpost and stem that I prefer. If you are building from the frame up, your budget may be a little low I would think. I guess it can be done if you have some of the parts already. Those wheels and tires new are a good chunk of your budget.
I wanted to build from the frame up, but I also wanted to ride this Fall so I got the whole shebang.


----------



## Indy21 (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, I see no dealers in my area. Quick question, what are the differences in the "Ops" models and the main model? I see they have a Pugsley then a Pug Ops as well.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Indy21 said:


> Wow, I see no dealers in my area. Quick question, what are the differences in the "Ops" models and the main model? I see they have a Pugsley then a Pug Ops as well.


The Ops has:
-80mm rims rather than 100mm
-3.8 nate tires rather than 5 inch bud/Lou
-black rather than blue
-thumb shifter rather than trigger
There might be other stuff but this is off the top of my head so...


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Has anyone built up an ICT frameset rather than going complete? (Edit, just noticed the first page of the thread...)

I'm adding up the cost of the parts/frame on the complete build and there doesn't seem to be much savings in it. I'm wondering if a complete build could come in around the same price and maybe even shave some weight.

A few ideas I'm kicking around:
-Chinese carbon rims or 80mm Mulefuts
-RF Turbine crank, 1x10
-Slightly lighter tires... ground control 4.6 maybe?


----------



## vin-sanity (Oct 30, 2014)

I built up a 16" truck as well, added chinease carbon forks, fatback UMA 90mm tubeless rims, bud and lou, next sl carbon cranks, Easton sl 90 bars and post, shimano xtr 10 speed with one up 42 tooth gear (makes it like an 11 speed) 

It comes in at 32 pounds with pedals.

Have a Bluto on another fatty, it's great but adds a couple of pounds

Personally would go with the 100mm because of 20% fork sag

Love the truck


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

It's not always (or ever) cheaper to build a bike instead of buying a complete, but if you're going to buy the complete bike and then change a bunch of parts, you'll probably be money ahead building your own.


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

Bone Shaker said:


> Here are a few from the last week or so. Can you tell I like that big back shoe?


Those tires make your jeep tires look like racing slicks.


----------



## Bone Shaker (Sep 25, 2014)

It's funny you mention the Jeep. I just watched it leave my driveway this morning. I sold it. Having sellers remorse a little.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Bone Shaker said:


> It's funny you mention the Jeep. I just watched it leave my driveway this morning. I sold it. Having sellers remorse a little.


Big mistake. I still have my 83 CJ7. Carries my Moonlander just fine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bone Shaker (Sep 25, 2014)

If I get another one it will be older. The buyer has big plans that I am very excited about. It will take on a new role at a scenario based shooting range. Getting paint and a class three belt fed weapon mounted on the roll cage. Hopefully pics later. Anyway........Ice Cream!


----------



## jkander (Nov 10, 2014)

My new ride. First fat bike. Really enjoying it. Well except for the flat tire I got on my first ride. 1.5” thorn right through the center tread block right into the tube. Did not even notice until I got back home. Time to go tubeless maybe?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

It's time to go tubeless. Been riding mine for 10 months flat free.


----------



## jkander (Nov 10, 2014)

NYrr496 said:


> It's time to go tubeless. Been riding mine for 10 months flat free.


Did you go split tube? Tape? Any tips for the rim tire combo? Anything you wish you would have known before you started?


----------



## maineCommuter (Aug 4, 2014)

Replaced the handlebar stem with a slightly longer one to correct a wrist angle to a straight er grab. Will test tomorrow.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

jkander said:


> Did you go split tube? Tape? Any tips for the rim tire combo? Anything you wish you would have known before you started?


I run Bud and Lou on Clownshoes. I went split tube. I made rim strips out of camo Gorilla Tape. I used a 24" Q Tube. It set up easily and has been trouble free. I had to disassemble the wheel last night because I toasted the rear hub. When I removed the tire, I saw how well it was seated and I had to fight it to get the bead broken. 
So, even though I burp a little air here and there and leak a little sealant, I don't think I ever have to worry about losing my seal completely.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Will go tubeless when I pick mine up this week....I really don't trust tubes with slime


----------



## Rednblackbike (Apr 8, 2012)

Just in case anyone was wondering about bikepacking capabilities. My Ice Cream truck performed awesome.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Test-rode an ICT along side a Rocky Mountain Blizzard for comparison. Here are my impressions (from riding around the street...)

-The ICT has an amazing presence. Between the tires/rims and the amazing paint it just stands out compared to the stealthy all-black blizzard. If you want attention the ICT is for you.

-ICT feels slacker/more stable than the Blizzard even though they share the same listed head tube angle. It could be due to the Blizzard's sag setting on the Bluto but it made the Blizzard feel more like an XC bike. Also the Blizzard felt a bit more compact in the cockpit area.

-The ICT and the Blizzard feel about the same weight when you pick them up but the Blizzard feels a little quicker when riding. Probably down to the lighter wheels/tire combo.

-Both bikes have great brakes.

Both bikes being the same price makes for a hard decision. If you've got to have a Bluto the Blizzard is an excellent value proposition. The ICT definitely has an x-factor about it, though. Basically, I've got a horrible case of analysis paralysis and can't pull the trigger on anything.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Rednblackbike said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering about bikepacking capabilities. My Ice Cream truck performed awesome.
> 
> View attachment 938336


How's the new rubber compare to the big meats? Looking good.


----------



## Rednblackbike (Apr 8, 2012)

rjedoaks said:


> How's the new rubber compare to the big meats? Looking good.


I like them a lot. Maybe 2mm narrower as far as i can tell. They hook up with everything great with noticeably less rolling resistance. They have seen lita of wet leaves, roots and rocks and so far so good. Split tube tubless was a breeze too


----------



## Peltsi (Oct 3, 2013)

How many of you are riding ICT on 1x10/11 setup? What crancks are you using? What are the crancks that can be used (besides Surlys own) on ICT?

Thanks!


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Rednblackbike said:


> I like them a lot. Maybe 2mm narrower as far as i can tell. They hook up with everything great with noticeably less rolling resistance. They have seen lita of wet leaves, roots and rocks and so far so good. Split tube tubless was a breeze too


Looks like you loose some height also. thanks


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I would imagine you could use the Raceface Turbines if you want a 1 by.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

I had to resort to my ICT for commuting today. 0 degrees F with lots of new snow. It did great, but it sure took a long time to get to work! I appreciated the sweet thermos that the Surly guys gave me at Buffalo Creek last weekend.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

NYrr496 said:


> View attachment 938530


Custom build? Looks sweet.


----------



## Peltsi (Oct 3, 2013)

NYrr496 said:


> View attachment 938530


What cranks / BB you have in this ICT? And yes, it looks great 😄


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes, it's custom as in it showed up with Darryls, thumb shifters and BB7's. We did Clownshoes, SLX brakes and SLX shifters. 

It has a Surly OD crankset. Interesting thing... The rear thru axle is bolt on.


----------



## schlim (Aug 20, 2006)

asollie said:


> I had to resort to my ICT for commuting today. 0 degrees F with lots of new snow. It did great, but it sure took a long time to get to work! I appreciated the sweet thermos that the Surly guys gave me at Buffalo Creek last weekend.


Wow, nice bike and awesome setup for 0 deg commuting!


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

NYrr496 said:


> View attachment 938530


what pedals are those ? great looking bike btw.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Peltsi said:


> What cranks / BB you have in this ICT? And yes, it looks great 😄


Fixation aluminum.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

NYrr496 said:


> Fixation aluminum.


thanks , never heard of them until now.


----------



## sb1616ne (Feb 13, 2008)

So I am going to pull the trigger and order an ice cream truck in the next few days. But the one last thing I can’t make up my mind on is size. I am 5’11’’ with average arm length and inseam for my height. The only one in the area I have been able to sit on is a large and it just felt too big. Even the geo numbers are big when compared to other manufactures sizing. 

Should I go large or med? The large I rode had the stock 80mm stem. I like to run short 50-60mm stems so that will help reduce the cockpit size a decent amount.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Fit is always personal but I'm an average 5'10/5'11 and felt pretty good on a medium on my test ride.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

sb1616ne said:


> So I am going to pull the trigger and order an ice cream truck in the next few days. But the one last thing I can't make up my mind on is size. I am 5'11'' with average arm length and inseam for my height. The only one in the area I have been able to sit on is a large and it just felt too big. Even the geo numbers are big when compared to other manufactures sizing.
> 
> Should I go large or med? The large I rode had the stock 80mm stem. I like to run short 50-60mm stems so that will help reduce the cockpit size a decent amount.


i went with a L and i'm 6'1...I think Large would be perfect for you


----------



## sb1616ne (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks, even tho the med is an 18" due to its long top tube i think i am going to go with that. Hell its got a longer top tube than some large's from other manufactures. 

On a side note any smaller riders out there? I am am looking for a advice for a female rider whos 5'5". Should she go S or XS?


----------



## Bone Shaker (Sep 25, 2014)

5'11" here on a L. The medium was a little cramped feeling.


----------



## Indy21 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm 5'11'', 195lbs and the dealer at the local shop suggested a med for me. They don't actually stock Surly though so can't get in the saddle to test one out. Nice to come here for more feedback.


----------



## Peltsi (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm also 5'11" and I have ordered a medium ICT. I should have it by next week - can't wait.


----------



## mr pinga (Oct 8, 2005)

5'10" and initially I was on a L and I had the chance to swap to a M. Way better

sent from my back yard


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I see a lot of mentions of "pulling the trigger" on an ICT. Here's a recent photo of my buddy's, dressed up for elk season.


----------



## sb1616ne (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. I ended up calling Surly. Eric at Surly was super helpful. He basically said to by the top tube measurements because the frame has a low top tube and a large looks deceivingly small. He said deff go with a med so I did. Allready on its way from qbp to my lbs. Can't wait.


----------



## Indy21 (Sep 25, 2009)

evasive said:


> I see a lot of mentions of "pulling the trigger" on an ICT. Here's a recent photo of my buddy's, dressed up for elk season.
> 
> View attachment 939019


I think he may need a larger front rack, lol.


----------



## jkander (Nov 10, 2014)

sb1616ne said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I ended up calling Surly. Eric at Surly was super helpful. He basically said to by the top tube measurements because the frame has a low top tube and a large looks deceivingly small. He said deff go with a med so I did. Allready on its way from qbp to my lbs. Can't wait.


Good call. You are going to dig it. I am 6'3" 34" inseam and the large fits perfect for me. I think you are going to be very happy with the Med. Fingers crossed for fast shipping.


----------



## sb1616ne (Feb 13, 2008)

Yup, I have faith in the guys at Surly. Temps have dropped up here in Maine to where I don't feel safe on the icy trails on my 29er. I have a pair of the Dillinger 5's comming with it so I should be good to rip when the real winter weather hits. This is my first year with a fatbike. I am pumped to stay riding in the woods the entire year. Sure there are lighter and more fancy fatbikes but I think this ice cream truck will be a blast.


----------



## Peltsi (Oct 3, 2013)

Has anyone tried if Sram X9 cranks (spiderles, bb30 direct mount chainring) would fit to ICT?


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

The ICT BB is a PF 41


Pedaling


----------



## Peltsi (Oct 3, 2013)

So there isn't a pf gxp bb that would fit to ict/sram x9 cranks?


----------



## sb1616ne (Feb 13, 2008)

Nope, it won't work. I think raceface makes some cranks if you want spiderless


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Just a heads up for those of you building a frame. Shimano rear der. is the only option at this time using the 197 thru axle. Sram will work with the QR dropouts as I have done. Eric at Surly says a chip will be available next year to run Sram with the thru axle.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Loving My Ice Cream Truck...My first ride was Sunday morning and did a nice 25 mile spin with it. The bike is heavy and not the most agile bike I have ever ridden. The stability of the ride is unreal. It's like nothing i've ever ridden before (first fatty)! Took my ICT out for 10 miles yesterday and I can't wait to get back out there today. I live in desert area and I can now go places where my 29er struggled. I'm drinking the Fatty Koolaid now...happy trails everyone


----------



## Bone Shaker (Sep 25, 2014)

It's about time you got that thing. Let's see some pics.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

10620657_334326616769660_1487426319507266721_n (1).jpg (130.4 KB)


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

10620657_334326616769660_1487426319507266721_n (1).jpg (130.4 KB)


----------



## Bone Shaker (Sep 25, 2014)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah man it loves the desert terrain and eats up the loose sand! I can only imagine how it handles the snow! Would really love to take it to the mountains when it starts to snow in my area.


----------



## coiler_guy (Dec 20, 2005)

Looking to build up a ICT Ops for my wife and going with Raceface Turbine cranks. Can someone tell me which BB to use? The ICT uses a PF 41 and I can't seem to find anything that will work on the RaceFace website. Going to go 2X up front.


----------



## Rednblackbike (Apr 8, 2012)

Raceface calls it BB92. They make a good quality one. You'll need their ICT spacer kit too


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

So bummed. First decent snowfall last night. Tomorrow I have to return my ICT (only ridden in the driveway so far) to cover some of my wife's medical bills. Was so much looking forward to winter before this. **** my luck.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

willapajames said:


> So bummed. First decent snowfall last night. Tomorrow I have to return my ICT (only ridden in the driveway so far) to cover some of my wife's medical bills. Was so much looking forward to winter before this. **** my luck.


That sucks, Dude. Hope your wife gets better.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

Anyone in Colorado interested in an ICT should check this out: Surly Ice Cream Truck - Any Size

Someone won an ICT but doesn't want it, so they'll order you any size you want for $2375. Pretty good deal!


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

Some pictures from a ride today!


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

^^^^ very awesome pics bro!


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

I was thinking of putting on Bluto on next spring...


----------



## sb1616ne (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice bike man, how's the clearance with the bud and bluto? Dose mud and dirt ever get picked up by the tires and get stuck as the tire passes through the fork? Is that the 100mm bluto?


----------



## rkzhao (Sep 18, 2014)

asollie said:


> Some pictures from a ride today!


Is that picture rock? I was thinking about heading over there today too but went for a road bike ride instead. How's the trail conditions?


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

rkzhao said:


> Is that picture rock? I was thinking about heading over there today too but went for a road bike ride instead. How's the trail conditions?


Yep, good eye! Its probably 80% snow/slush, 15% mud, and 5% dry dirt. I wouldn't ride it on a skinny mtb right now, but it was awesome on the fatty.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

sb1616ne said:


> Nice bike man, how's the clearance with the bud and bluto? Dose mud and dirt ever get picked up by the tires and get stuck as the tire passes through the fork? Is that the 100mm bluto?


Its set up tubeless and I have no issues with clearance. I've run it between 4 and 10 psi and I it didn't get near the fork at any point in that range. Both tires shed mud and snow really well, and I haven't had any issues with mud buildup in the fork or around the bottom bracket. It is indeed 100mm, which seems like plenty combined with the Bud.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Is the ICT your only bike? Just added 29er FS bike to add to my quiver! Love all my bikes


----------



## Peltsi (Oct 3, 2013)

Yes, The one and only!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

asollie said:


>


Nice looking bike.


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

i've been riding Deity bars on a few bikes, love the geo but wasn't sure about the colour of these. First purple ano anything I've bought for my rigs. Haven't had a chance to hit the trails yet for real but it's been an awesome week of nightly back alley fatty drift sessions...I'm amazed again at how much gnarly traction you get outta Bud and Lou. I was freaking my daughter out as she watched me carve corners and all the mini berms I could find in the snow trying to see what it would take to lay it down, figuring in the snow it wasn't gonna hurt too much. The Truck rode out of every turn! Shazaam. Same damn thing on my Krampus in the dirt.

We got about 18 inches of snow a week ago, and some sunshine the past few days...on went the Dillinger 5s.

Love my Truck.


----------



## rkzhao (Sep 18, 2014)

frozenmonkey said:


> I was freaking my daughter out as she watched me carve corners and all the mini berms I could find in the snow trying to see what it would take to lay it down, figuring in the snow it wasn't gonna hurt too much.


She probably just didn't want you to scratch up her bike.


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, she's 4 so standover's gonna be an issue for a while at least...


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Has anyone tried to drop some weight off their ICT other than the one with Fatback Uma 90 rims? I've got a Moonlander but, would like to update to a Bluto equipped bike and its either the blizzard or ICT. But I found the Blizzard harsh in the rear. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpm (May 16, 2010)

Pulling the trigger on my first fat bike tomorrow. I had been really debating on a 2014 pug ops vs an ICT, but after doing so much reading, I'm now leaning towards the ICT ops....I may be the only person who is not completely in love with the blue. I also figured the smaller nates would be better for year round riding, and maybe I'll pick up a clown shoe setup for winter later. Being 5'7", 29.5" inseam, does a small seem right? I've put this purchase off way too long, but I guess I can't develop a feel for what I want/need until I do it! 

I'm in southern NH and looking forward to getting out there! 😃


----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

Alpm said:


> Pulling the trigger on my first fat bike tomorrow. I had been really debating on a 2014 pug ops vs an ICT, but after doing so much reading, I'm now leaning towards the ICT ops....I may be the only person who is not completely in love with the blue. I also figured the smaller nates would be better for year round riding, and maybe I'll pick up a clown shoe setup for winter later. Being 5'7", 29.5" inseam, does a small seem right? I've put this purchase off way too long, but I guess I can't develop a feel for what I want/need until I do it!
> 
> I'm in southern NH and looking forward to getting out there! ?


I'm also 5' 7" with 29.5" inseam. I have a long torso and arms. Went for the small Pug Ops and it fits great. I also have a small Troll, but its a little on the small side.


----------



## sb1616ne (Feb 13, 2008)

I am 511 and the med fits perfect. I think a small would fit you great. When you first look at the bike a small will seem too small but don't be fooled, the top tube is very long for the size. 

I live in southern Maine, if you find some good spots to ride down there let me know. Not many riding areas in southern Maine get beat in during the winter months.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

sb1616ne said:


> I am 511 and the med fits perfect. I think a small would fit you great. When you first look at the bike a small will seem too small but don't be fooled, the top tube is very long for the size.
> 
> I live in southern Maine, if you find some good spots to ride down there let me know. Not many riding areas in southern Maine get beat in during the winter months.


where in southern maine are ya? i'm in southern maine and there's hundreds of miles of great stuff to ride all winter.

rog


----------



## Alpm (May 16, 2010)

Trigger has been pulled, ICT ops on the way. I had the shop order a clown shoe wheel set and Dillinger 5 studded tires. Can't wait!!


----------



## Peltsi (Oct 3, 2013)

^ sounds great! You won't be disappointed.


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

Alpm said:


> Trigger has been pulled, ICT ops on the way. I had the shop order a clown shoe wheel set and Dillinger 5 studded tires. Can't wait!!


Make sure you post some pics...the small frame looks so gnarly with the honkin' wheelset!


----------



## Peltsi (Oct 3, 2013)

Here's my rig 😘


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

*Nice bike*

^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

My ICT is becoming my go to bike for my weekly rides...Well at least I have two 29ers in my garage to get my lazy friends on the trails with me. Loving the FATTY experience


----------



## scr74 (Oct 9, 2014)

my Surly Ice Cream Truck


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

^^^nice pics


----------



## appletrollet (Dec 23, 2014)

New fatbike. First ever surly. Looking forward to be trying this out.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Got my ICT, and proceeded to rip a tooth off the big ring, gouging the chainstay, and put a small dent in the rear rim running too little air pressure. Live and learn. 

Still happy to have my first fat bike/Surly. Just a little sad.


----------



## raoul duke (Nov 1, 2006)

Just picked up a ICT Ops this evening. I'll try to get some photos up soon. Took it for a little cruise around the streets. I was quite surprised at how well it rolled, given the size of the tires and knobs. Rolled right up an 8 stepper for fun.

This is my first fat bike, so I'm pretty excited for it. It feels a lot different than my other bikes (nomad 27.5 and nimble 9 SS). Seems like it will be really versatile. Just looking at all the rack mounts made me want to go bikepacking...tonight. 

My only reservation might be the stem length. I have 50mm on all my other bikes, this has an 80mm. I'm 5'11" and it's a large. It's not so much that the reach feels long, it has more to do with the relationship of my hands and the front axle of the bike. It steers and wheelies awkwardly...maybe it's just me.

How many of you are running 50mm of their ICTs? What do you think?


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm your size, on a LG, and swapped the stem straight off for 60mm. 50mm was too kramp'd on my Krampus (see what I did there?!) so I didn't bother on the ICT. Feel right at home.


----------



## Peltsi (Oct 3, 2013)

Mr.Quint said:


> Got my ICT, and proceeded to rip a tooth off the big ring, gouging the chainstay, and put a small dent in the rear rim running too little air pressure. Live and learn.
> 
> Still happy to have my first fat bike/Surly. Just a little sad.


Congratulations on your new rig! Don't mind about the little dents etc. As Surly says, they are Badge of Honors that shows you use your bike what it is meant to be used ?


----------



## short wheel (Jun 19, 2009)

What size is that?
Thanx


----------



## appletrollet (Dec 23, 2014)

short wheel said:


> What size is that?
> Thanx


Mine?

A size small.


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

Mr.Quint said:


> Got my ICT, and proceeded to rip a tooth off the big ring, gouging the chainstay


The Surly OD rings are purge junk, replace them now and be happy. I also found the 36 to be a bit on the large side, replaced it with a 34t Specialites TA ring, which looks way better, is 1,000,000 times harder wearing and is a more usable ratio.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Kris said:


> The Surly OD rings are purge junk, replace them now and be happy. I also found the 36 to be a bit on the large side, replaced it with a 34t Specialites TA ring, which looks way better, is 1,000,000 times harder wearing and is a more usable ratio.


I replaced my36 with a Surly 33 tooth. Found the same thing. Also just found a tooth missing on it after 10 months of use.


----------



## adamkob32 (Oct 1, 2012)

Loving my ICT more and more every ride. It makes such a great all around bike and the geometry is awesome. Did some small customization to it so far to make it stand out a little bit. Now if it would only SNOW!!! All were getting over Christmas is rain rain rain.

12/10/14 Roaring CreekCN1515 by adamkob, on Flickr

Fresh Paint by adamkob, on Flickr

Fresh Paint by adamkob, on Flickr

12/23/14 Mary D by adamkob, on Flickr

--Adam


----------



## short wheel (Jun 19, 2009)

appletrollet said:


> New fatbike. First ever surly. Looking forward to be trying this out.
> 
> View attachment 949465


Yes, yours. 
I'm 173 cm (5 feet 8 7/64 inches) still thinking about medium and small. 
I tried the M once, felt a little long. 
How tall are you?
Thx


----------



## appletrollet (Dec 23, 2014)

short wheel said:


> Yes, yours.
> I'm 173 cm (5 feet 8 7/64 inches) still thinking about medium and small.
> I tried the M once, felt a little long.
> How tall are you?
> Thx


i´m 173cm

This frame is a perfect fit for me. I have had 2 fatbikes prior to this one, both medium and both too big.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

adamkob32 said:


> Loving my ICT more and more every ride. It makes such a great all around bike and the geometry is awesome. Did some small customization to it so far to make it stand out a little bit. Now if it would only SNOW!!! All were getting over Christmas is rain rain rain.
> 
> Fresh Paint by adamkob, on Flickr


Nice work Adam. :thumbsup:

How did you paint the rims?


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

appletrollet said:


> New fatbike. First ever surly. Looking forward to be trying this out.
> 
> View attachment 949465
> 
> ...


Where did that rear fender come from? I love it not being huge like so many are.


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

adamkob32 said:


> Loving my ICT more and more every ride. It makes such a great all around bike and the geometry is awesome. Did some small customization to it so far to make it stand out a little bit. Now if it would only SNOW!!! All were getting over Christmas is rain rain rain.
> 
> 12/10/14 Roaring CreekCN1515 by adamkob, on Flickr
> 
> ...


I like this a lot.


----------



## appletrollet (Dec 23, 2014)

Cody01 said:


> Where did that rear fender come from? I love it not being huge like so many are.


it's a mucky nutz fender. It broke on my first ride :nono:


----------



## sb1616ne (Feb 13, 2008)

My ice cream truck has a nasty creak when standing and putting the power down. Usually one "creak" when a pedal is at the 6 and 12 o'clock position and I am putting the max power of each stroke through the pedals. I have torn it down and greased every interface other than pulling out the press fit bb. Anyone have similar problems or care to chime in.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Aceldama said:


> Test-rode an ICT along side a Rocky Mountain Blizzard for comparison. Here are my impressions (from riding around the street...)
> 
> -The ICT has an amazing presence. Between the tires/rims and the amazing paint it just stands out compared to the stealthy all-black blizzard. If you want attention the ICT is for you.
> 
> ...


I guess it's time for The Mayor then.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

sb1616ne said:


> My ice cream truck has a nasty creak when standing and putting the power down. Usually one "creak" when a pedal is at the 6 and 12 o'clock position and I am putting the max power of each stroke through the pedals. I have torn it down and greased every interface other than pulling out the press fit bb. Anyone have similar problems or care to chime in.


did you check/tighten your rear qr/thru axle? front? chainring bolts greased/tightened?

rog


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

I've had my ICT for a few weeks now but have only had 3 good rides on it. The weather has been unseasonably wet (getting colder so hopefully the trails will freeze).

Being 5' 7" (short inseam, long torso) I debated on whether or not to get a size Small or Medium as well. Almost pulled the trigger on a Medium after having ridden one. Being between sizes I usually go with the general rule of thumb of going to the next size larger.
However, after over-analyzing the numbers of both sizes, the size Small matched up almost identical to my 17" Turner 5 Spot.

Got the Small and I'm glad I did. I swapped out the tiny 50mm stem and the 11° swept back Salsa Salt Flat 2 bar for a 100mm stem and riser bar with a 6° sweep (anybody need a brand new Salsa bar?) and the bike feels great!

Here's a pic from from one of the rides (I posted it on in the general fat bike riding thread as well).


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)

Picked up an ICT yesterday, was getting a little restless waiting for the snow to melt here in the front range!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

omoore61 said:


> Picked up an ICT yesterday, was getting a little restless waiting for the snow to melt here in the front range!
> View attachment 951867


You need some snowshoes to pack down that snow.

Enjoy the new bike.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

I wanted to experiment with smaller wheel set for my ICT! New to Fat Biking so little curious what 3.8's would feel like on my dry desert terrain!


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

So I ordered a replacement 36t Surly ring, and just thought I'd take it easy until Wolf Tooth releases their new chainrings. Second ride out, I nailed a rock and lost a tooth off the new $65 chainring. 

I'm just gonna run it, and shift super carefully until I can replace it with the WT ring.

The bike is fun, but the crank/chainring situation is frustrating.


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

Blackspire makes rings that will fit the OD cranks as well. Replaced the 36t Surly with a 34t. Works great!


----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

Mr.Quint said:


> So I ordered a replacement 36t Surly ring, and just thought I'd take it easy until Wolf Tooth releases their new chainrings. Second ride out, I nailed a rock and lost a tooth off the new $65 chainring.
> 
> I'm just gonna run it, and shift super carefully until I can replace it with the WT ring.
> 
> The bike is fun, but the crank/chainring situation is frustrating.


There's a thread on the forum about using a 94 bcd raceface bash ring on the Surly OD crank. I made one fit my Pug ops. You can pick up the bash guard for pretty cheap on close-out as no one wants them. Link to thread below.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/if-they-wont-make-find-way-937523.html#post11553915

I used a chainring bolt set from my SLX 665 double and bash (they are much longer than standard) and some 2mm thick chainring spacers purchased from ebay. Works well.

EDIT: forgot to add that you need a 34t chainring. I used a middleburn hard anodized one.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Since the OD 36 is positioned as an outer ring, is it the BS 5 bolt middle ring that you refer. Thanks


Pedaling


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks folks.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

omoore61 said:


> Picked up an ICT yesterday, was getting a little restless waiting for the snow to melt here in the front range!
> View attachment 951867


Is that a medium?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)

It is a medium. The bike is now set up tubeless with ghetto 1x10(removed fd and large chainring), also added carbon bars and a shorter stem. Fun bike.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

just ordered a small. can't wait to ride this puppy.


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

You will love it!


----------



## seward (Dec 21, 2014)

First commute on my ICT Ops yesterday. Lucky me, we got a few inches of fresh powder during the day.

The ride in against 20+mph wind had me questioning the wisdom of the whole thing, but riding back home over and through the drifts erased all doubts.


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

^^Awesome!


----------



## wadedro (Feb 15, 2012)

omoore61 said:


> It is a medium. The bike is now set up tubeless with ghetto 1x10(removed fd and large chainring), also added carbon bars and a shorter stem. Fun bike.


what does it weigh in at with this config? thanks


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)

wadedro said:


> what does it weigh in at with this config? thanks


No idea, i'm not big on weighing my bikes! The weight difference is noticeable though.


----------



## JaMMu76 (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's mine ICT

I've had this since November and I'm loving it :thumbsup:


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## short wheel (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice!
Could you tell me more about the frame size, your size and what modifications you did?
Thanks.


JaMMu76 said:


> Here's mine ICT
> 
> I've had this since November and I'm loving it :thumbsup:


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

Looks like a medium.


----------



## JaMMu76 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks  I'am 5' 10" and I did go with medium. I build it from the frameset so there is not so many original parts.
Wheelset is white CS with 907/Salsa hubs (taken from my old 190mm 9zero7) Bud/Lou tubeless
RF Turbine cranks with 32T NW
XT shifter and rear derailleur
Hope Tech3 E4 brakes with bairded hose
Syncros seatpost, RF Chester 50mm stem and Salsa Rustler carbon bar.


----------



## colinslack (Aug 28, 2013)

Does anyone know what BB I need to run a Race Face Cinch crankset on the ICT?


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

colinslack said:


> Does anyone know what BB I need to run a Race Face Cinch crankset on the ICT?


I think I read that you can do it with a couple extra spacers. Not sure where in here that I read it but someone did do that setup.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

colinslack said:


> Does anyone know what BB I need to run a Race Face Cinch crankset on the ICT?


Found the thread I was looking for. Hope this helps. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/surly-ice-cream-truck-custom-build-938192.html


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

colinslack said:


> Does anyone know what BB I need to run a Race Face Cinch crankset on the ICT?


You can use any BB92 bottom bracket. You will not be able to find one with the correct length plastic sleeve that goes inside the shell so any of them work. You will also need to have your LBS order you a spacer kit for the 190mm spindle. I believe the part number is F10014 from race face. You will not be able to use a 170mm spindle. We tried it and it's way too short to clear the chain stays.


----------



## colinslack (Aug 28, 2013)

Sweet. I already have a 190mm cinch crankset and I saw on universal cycles website that race face is about to release a sleeve to fit an ICT. Just wanted to know about which cups I needed.


----------



## appletrollet (Dec 23, 2014)

Just bought my second ict. Ops this time. Love the bike.

Installed surly black floyd tires. Don't mind the angle on the handlebar  it's fixed now.







Siblings


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Maiden voyage of the ICT. Went to the park where trails were beautiful. Had a great time on the single track. Handles like a dream. So precise at slow speeds. You could really pick your path easily and stay on track.


----------



## short wheel (Jun 19, 2009)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> Maiden voyage of the ICT. Went to the park where trails were beautiful. Had a great time on the single track. Handles like a dream. So precise at slow speeds. You could really pick your path easily and stay on track.


You ordert a small -right? How tall are you, I'm still trying to find the right size - it's still a theoretical question because of budget...
Thanks


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

short wheel said:


> You ordert a small -right? How tall are you, I'm still trying to find the right size - it's still a theoretical question because of budget...
> Thanks


Yes, I went with the small. Perfect size for me. 5'8.5". I wouldn't want the TT any longer or closer to my crotch.


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> Maiden voyage of the ICT. Went to the park where trails were beautiful. Had a great time on the single track. Handles like a dream. So precise at slow speeds. You could really pick your path easily and stay on track.


Is that the Saratoga State Park?


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes it is. The trails are great right now.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Do all the small frames have the "plate" behind the seatpost tube?

Feel like I've seen some with and some without. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

racefit said:


> Do all the small frames have the "plate" behind the seatpost tube?
> 
> Feel like I've seen some with and some without.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There is a plate behind the seat tube on my small.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

I had so much fun yesterday. Love the ICT, but can't wait to ride The Mayor again too


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

*After my ride today*

Custom build from a frameset


----------



## oldprobmx (Jun 13, 2013)

the low bars make it look like a cafe racer


----------



## oldprobmx (Jun 13, 2013)

New to the family, stock is nice but I cant wait to upgrade.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

oldprobmx said:


> New to the family, stock is nice but I cant wait to upgrade.


What are you looking to change. I know I want carbon bars and forks.


----------



## oldprobmx (Jun 13, 2013)

Ordered anno blue bars, pedals, water bottle cage, already, need quick release seat clamp and definetly a Bluto.


----------



## HarVel (Dec 1, 2012)

*ICT tested in Rovaniemi 150*























A couple of weeks ago I participated in the Rovaniemi 150 in Finland. Despite the relatively warm circumstances (around freezing point) I had a blast with the ICT fully loaded. Bike did everything right. Had replaced the stock wheels with XMIPlay carbon rims & Hope Fatsno hubs, running Bud & Lou tubeless. Even though I lost air from the rear if I went below 5 PSI (so I sticked to 5) I was truly amazed at what I could ride with it given my size (6ft7" & 254 lbs + bike & gear weighing in at around 77 lbs). Since it was my first ever snow race I made all the mistakes in the book, especially with regards to carrying too much gear. Nevertheless I'm hooked to these events from now on. Will prepare for either the Roavve 300 (also in Finland) or one of the (for us Dutchies) endless list of fatbike events in the US. Love it!

Right now it's sunshine all over here today:


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice looking bike. You appear to have a third water bottle mount under the DT. 


Pedaling


----------



## HarVel (Dec 1, 2012)

Well spotted. Needed a place for my fuel bottle and this seemed the best option to me. So drilled some extra holes


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Good idea, I think I'll do the same


Pedaling


----------



## oldprobmx (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

oldprobmx said:


>


Awesome. I just built one yesterday. I have to work tonight and wasn't going to go out and try it today, but you just inspired me. I'll have to wait for the fam. to get home with the camera though.


----------



## OocH (Mar 6, 2015)

Im really close on pulling the trigger on an ICT. It will be the first "mountain bike" i own, it will accompany a Track bike and a CX. The Bikeshop is knocking a substantial amount off the original price. Thinking about upgrades already: Silver Seatpost, Stem & Bars, and going 1x10 (or 1x11). Have riders here upgraded the cassette with an E*thirteen or Wolf tooth 42 Cog? I read on their websites that you need a different cassette or be willing to cut some rivets in the 17t cog. For Sizing: im 192 cm (6'3) and im (probably) getting a large.


----------



## Peltsi (Oct 3, 2013)

That's correct. You'll need xt-cassette to replace the original slx-cassette. And yes, definitely a large one for you or maybe even XL.


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

OocH said:


> Im really close on pulling the trigger on an ICT. It will be the first "mountain bike" i own, it will accompany a Track bike and a CX. The Bikeshop is knocking a substantial amount off the original price. Thinking about upgrades already: Silver Seatpost, Stem & Bars, and going 1x10 (or 1x11). Have riders here upgraded the cassette with an E*thirteen or Wolf tooth 42 Cog? I read on their websites that you need a different cassette or be willing to cut some rivets in the 17t cog. For Sizing: im 192 cm (6'3) and im (probably) getting a large.


I am running the E13 ex cog. It is awesome and works flawlessly. You should need to get a different cassette than what comes on the bike. It should come apart just fine to use the 42t cog. Also, I would suggest maybe you look into getting an XL. I'm 5'10" and the large feels real nice. I'm guessing it might be on the small side for you.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

bikecycology said:


> I am running the E13 ex cog. It is awesome and works flawlessly. You should need to get a different cassette than what comes on the bike. It should come apart just fine to use the 42t cog. Also, I would suggest maybe you look into getting an XL. I'm 5'10" and the large feels real nice. I'm guessing it might be on the small side for you.


I'm 6'7" and the XXL is nice. If I were 6'3" I'd go with the XL.


----------



## oldprobmx (Jun 13, 2013)

Made some upgrades, Bluto fork 100mm, FlyEye Pedals and bars, old school Ringle water bottle cage. Cant wait for the trails to dry up.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm riding a small and @ 5'8.5". Great bike.


----------



## oldprobmx (Jun 13, 2013)

im 5'10, 33" inseam and riding a med, but I bought the ICT because this bike is going to ride downhill at Highland and Mt Creek this year so I am looking for air time and agility,


----------



## JaMMu76 (Jan 19, 2008)

Little mod since last photo







Wheelset for summer, i9 hubs with Jackalopes and 4.8 Jumbo Jims


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Haven't been able to get out much lately, but I'm really enjoying my Surly when I do. Just a couple touches to make it all mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkately (Jan 23, 2015)

Anyone having problems with frame flex? My chainring seems to be grinding the frame under load. Bikes only been out for a handful of rides. Felt funny today, but I didnt expect to find this when I flipped it over.


----------



## nuru nuru (Apr 4, 2008)

kkately said:


> Anyone having problems with frame flex? My chainring seems to be grinding the frame under load. Bikes only been out for a handful of rides. Felt funny today, but I didnt expect to find this when I flipped it over.
> 
> View attachment 975073
> View attachment 975074


I hadn't noticed it, but just went to have a look, and sure enough I've got a black spot where the paint's worn away in the same area. I've been riding mine all winter and hadn't been aware of any rubbing there. Ahh well; not too fussed!


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

I dropped a chain in there on the first ride and did that. No room with that 36. 

I ended up taking the big run off after wrecking 2 of them (I assume some fault), and running a steel 26T on the inner mount. Coated the scratches with nail polish and riding on.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

nuru nuru said:


> I hadn't noticed it, but just went to have a look, and sure enough I've got a black spot where the paint's worn away in the same area. I've been riding mine all winter and hadn't been aware of any rubbing there. Ahh well; not too fussed!


Looks like I've got it too!


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

My new baby


----------



## OocH (Mar 6, 2015)

I've picked up my ICT this morning. An unbelievable feeling riding this thing. You really need to move your whole body to get this thing forward 
I Did notice a weird rattle when im going over 16mph or more.
It's the sound of rings being loose, but i haven't found out where it comes from.


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

nuru nuru said:


> I hadn't noticed it, but just went to have a look, and sure enough I've got a black spot where the paint's worn away in the same area. I've been riding mine all winter and hadn't been aware of any rubbing there. Ahh well; not too fussed!


I had some pretty nasty chainsuck in there one time as well. Had to really pull the chain out and took a bunch of paint and some of the black coating off as well. When I got home I put some automotive touchup paint over the exposed metal, after that dried I put some gorilla tape over it.

Turns out I didn't have the clutch set to "ON" on the rear derailleur. Ever since I had it "ON" haven't had an issue.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

nuru nuru said:


> I hadn't noticed it, but just went to have a look, and sure enough I've got a black spot where the paint's worn away in the same area. I've been riding mine all winter and hadn't been aware of any rubbing there. Ahh well; not too fussed!


I'll check mine. Will post later.


----------



## OocH (Mar 6, 2015)

Loving my ICT so far. The Bud/Lou combo gives so much confidence out on the trails (i'm a total mtb newbie). Should have done a bit more research though, my plan to go 1x11 with SRAM is nearly impossible at the moment. Can't find any MDS dropouts for QR here in Europe, this goes for the QR and its endcaps for the rear hub as well. Seems that you can upgrade from quick release to through axle, but the other way around it's not.
I'm not a fan of Shimano, the fact that the free hub body has already worn in so far that i can hardly remove the middle cogs. Found this out while removing my dork disk. As i left home this morning my chain broke as well. (FYI: i've only ridden about 70 miles).
This doesn't help my opinion


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Well the chain is KMC...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

OocH said:


> Loving my ICT so far. The Bud/Lou combo gives so much confidence out on the trails (i'm a total mtb newbie). Should have done a bit more research though, my plan to go 1x11 with SRAM is nearly impossible at the moment. Can't find any MDS dropouts for QR here in Europe, this goes for the QR and its endcaps for the rear hub as well. Seems that you can upgrade from quick release to through axle, but the other way around it's not.
> I'm not a fan of Shimano, the fact that the free hub body has already worn in so far that i can hardly remove the middle cogs. Found this out while removing my dork disk. As i left home this morning my chain broke as well. (FYI: i've only ridden about 70 miles).
> This doesn't help my opinion


If you run the thru axle Shimano is your only choice. I have twisters on mine but am forced to run 190 qr. Sram chip coming soon according to Eric at Surly.

Pedaling


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

OocH said:


> Can't find any MDS dropouts for QR here in Europe, this goes for the QR and its endcaps for the rear hub as well. Seems that you can upgrade from quick release to through axle, but the other way around it's not.


My understanding is you are wanting to get a QR skewer for the rear? Looks like DT Swiss is working on a 12/197mm rear hub (release date TA), which would leave me to believe that they would come out with a skewer for that as well.
I've been looking for one as well and hoping that DT will come out with one soon.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Another issue when running a qr if shorter chainstays are your thing, is they move your CS length to almost 18.5, in comparison to 17.6 thru axle. My Hope coverts to whichever
But that could be a good thing considering the new rubber that appears to be on the horizon 
So your issue is the Salsa hub will not accept a qr? I'd say give Mike C a holler


Pedaling


----------



## OocH (Mar 6, 2015)

After some more searching have found the Chips at universal cycles






:thumbsup:
Surly mentions them in a pdf on their website as well. Thanks for your advice guys! Now it's just the wait, in the mean time ill save up for the upgrade, as the XD driver isn't exactly a bargain.


----------



## JaMMu76 (Jan 19, 2008)

Just under 30lbs


----------



## scaley (Jan 15, 2014)

OocH said:


> ...
> I'm not a fan of Shimano, the fact that the free hub body has already worn in so far that i can hardly remove the middle cogs. Found this out while removing my dork disk.


Had a similar issue when I went to convert to a Wolftooth 1x10 setup. My free hub body was badly notched from the stock installation of the cassette and it was seized. I ended up replacing that crappy aluminum shell with a steel x9 body. It is compatible with the stock Salsa hubs and a HUGE improvement.


----------



## oldprobmx (Jun 13, 2013)

black wheels makes the bike


----------



## scaley (Jan 15, 2014)

JaMMu76 said:


> Just under 30lbs
> View attachment 976628


JaMMu, I forgot to ask you: what beautiful rims are you sporting here?


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

oldprobmx said:


> black wheels makes the bike


So true!


----------



## JaMMu76 (Jan 19, 2008)

scaley said:


> JaMMu, I forgot to ask you: what beautiful rims are you sporting here?


Rims are MCarbon(Nextie) Snow Dragon 80mm with Industry9 hubs


----------



## scaley (Jan 15, 2014)

JaMMu76 said:


> Rims are MCarbon(Nextie) Snow Dragon 80mm with Industry9 hubs


Many thanks! They look amazing!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

To anyone running a 42 tooth One Up on their ICT, Did you have to do anything to the SLX derailleur to get it to shift?


----------



## scaley (Jan 15, 2014)

NYrr496 said:


> To anyone running a 42 tooth One Up on their ICT, Did you have to do anything to the SLX derailleur to get it to shift?


I am running a Wolftooth GC 42 cog on my ICT so the setup will be basically identical. You will need a longer B-screw (M4 x 25 socket head cap screw does the trick), which can be picked up at any local hardware store. Wolftooth has a good writeup on their webpage as to how to do it all.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

scaley said:


> I am running a Wolftooth GC 42 cog on my ICT so the setup will be basically identical. You will need a longer B-screw (M4 x 25 socket head cap screw does the trick), which can be picked up at any local hardware store. Wolftooth has a good writeup on their webpage as to how to do it all.
> 
> View attachment 979566


Nice setup. Are you running a 1X10 and if so. What crank set and chainring did you go with?


----------



## scaley (Jan 15, 2014)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> Nice setup. Are you running a 1X10 and if so. What crank set and chainring did you go with?


Thanks! I am running a 1x10 setup as 30/11-42. Details: Surly OD cranks and Wolftooth Components 94 BCD 30T Drop-Stop chainring and the rear is the Wolftooth Components GC 42T for my Shimano SLX Cassette and a Wolftooth 16T cog (in lieu of the 15 / 17 having to be pulled).

I ran outside to get a better pic so you can see the chainline / setup.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

JaMMu76 said:


> Just under 30lbs
> View attachment 976628


You shed a lot of weight with this wheel set up? very awesome


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

the CS took a beating today. a branch ripped out a spoke. photos to come


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

anyone got the spoke size handy?


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

got this from the surly site

Spokes
DT Swiss Comp, 14g/15g Black

shouldn't be difficult to get one


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

From an email with Surly: 

"For the blue ICT, 263 drive 263 non drive (the short spokes are on the disc side, yes indeed)

Front - 262 d/nd"


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ordered my Bluto today! Can't wait 😎


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Let me ask all you ICT people something.
Do you feel the weight of the ICT? I know it's heavy - but do you feel it when riding?
I was considering one for my wife, but seems heavy and overpriced given what's out there now. There's just something I like about it though.


----------



## oldprobmx (Jun 13, 2013)

When I first bought my ICT I bought it because it just looked so cool and really did very little research, since I was only thinking about this bike for casual, fun activities. But since falling in love with the fat thing, I have been using the ICT as part of training and even did a race with it. Coming into the race I was really worried about weight and tire size, ended up I won the race taking down a bunch of full carbon fats. Guess the weight didnt slow me down to much.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

oldprobmx said:


> When I first bought my ICT I bought it because it just looked so cool and really did very little research, since I was only thinking about this bike for casual, fun activities. But since falling in love with the fat thing, I have been using the ICT as part of training and even did a race with it. Coming into the race I was really worried about weight and tire size, ended up I won the race taking down a bunch of full carbon fats. Guess the weight didnt slow me down to much.


The ICT bombs the downhills!!! There is something to be said about a low center of gravity and some weight down there.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Gambit21 said:


> Let me ask all you ICT people something.
> Do you feel the weight of the ICT? I know it's heavy - but do you feel it when riding?
> I was considering one for my wife, but seems heavy and overpriced given what's out there now. There's just something I like about it though.


If you think she will be just as passionate about it I would buy one for her...My wife casual rider and thinking of buying her regular Pugs for her or a framed alaskan. Little by little my ICT is getting most of my ride time. I still swing my leg over my Remedy 29er but always wanting more truck fun. Bluto my first upgrade and might mess with the wheels down the road.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh and yes it feels heavy but you do get use to it! Traction and stability make up big time for weight IMO. happy trails


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Bryan1113 said:


> Oh and yes it feels heavy but you do get use to it! Traction and stability make up big time for weight IMO. happy trails


agreed. i've said that the only thing holding you back on a climb is horsepower. it'll go up anything if you got the gumption.


----------



## MickButler (Dec 9, 2013)

Gambit21 said:


> Let me ask all you ICT people something.
> Do you feel the weight of the ICT? I know it's heavy - but do you feel it when riding?
> I was considering one for my wife, but seems heavy and overpriced given what's out there now. There's just something I like about it though.


Can't believe how nimble the bike feels...despite the additional weight it rides so well.


----------



## HT5rider (Feb 26, 2012)

NYrr496 said:


> To anyone running a 42 tooth One Up on their ICT, Did you have to do anything to the SLX derailleur to get it to shift?


I was able to run the standard b tension screw and it still had a bit of adjustment left. The shift was a bit slow but worked. That said I've just fitted a one up Rad cage and it's transformed the shifting - you'd never know you had the supersize back sprok.

Re ICT weights - mines down to 32lbs thanks to Schwalbe JJ's but when I ride it the weight difference between them and Bud and Lou isn't noticeable until you have to carry the barstard. I've done 2 160 mile bike packing trips over the last two weekends with mucho hike a bike and I manged with an acceptable amount of huffing, puffing and swearing


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> agreed. i've said that the only thing holding you back on a climb is horsepower. it'll go up anything if you got the gumption.


That goes without saying, the point though is that she doesn't have the horsepower. She's not a strong rider. I know I could go up anything with it, but it's her that I'm wondering about.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

What size jumbo jims you put on? What's your wheel set up?


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Gambit21 said:


> Let me ask all you ICT people something.
> Do you feel the weight of the ICT? I know it's heavy - but do you feel it when riding?
> I was considering one for my wife, but seems heavy and overpriced given what's out there now. There's just something I like about it though.


A buddy of mine just sold his wife's fat bike - a steel one, I forget the brand - because it was so heavy and bogged down on one wet day she hated the ride SO MUCH she refused to ever ride it again.

Be careful with heavy bikes and people who are much smaller and less powerful. If I ever got a SO into fatbiking she'd get the carbon rims before I would.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Gambit21 said:


> That goes without saying, the point though is that she doesn't have the horsepower. She's not a strong rider. I know I could go up anything with it, but it's her that I'm wondering about.


My ten year old son rode a carbon Beargrease at a demo day and he climbed stuff he struggled with on his regular mtb. Might be worth a look.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

NYrr496 said:


> My ten year old son rode a carbon Beargrease at a demo day and he climbed stuff he struggled with on his regular mtb. Might be worth a look.


One of the reasons I was really glads to get my wife an ex.small 9:ZERO:7. That hydroformed 7000 series aluminum is super light. And the standover is perfect for her. She loves her new bike.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

How tall is she? What size frame? I was considering the 907 for my wife as well.


----------



## HT5rider (Feb 26, 2012)

Bryan1113 said:


> What size jumbo jims you put on? What's your wheel set up?


4.8's - its all we can get our hands on in the UK - on holy rolling darryls . They are good and so far pretty rock proof but not blackthorn proof....


----------



## scaley (Jan 15, 2014)

schnee said:


> A buddy of mine just sold his wife's fat bike - a steel one, I forget the brand - because it was so heavy and bogged down on one wet day she hated the ride SO MUCH she refused to ever ride it again.
> 
> Be careful with heavy bikes and people who are much smaller and less powerful. If I ever got a SO into fatbiking she'd get the carbon rims before I would.


Interesting, as my wife had the opposite experience. I would also say that she is not the strongest or fastest rider, and in fact a "regular" mountain bike (29er) made her feel incredibly uncomfortable and lacking confidence on the trails and so she would never want to ride. It wasn't until she swung a leg over my ICT that I saw that characteristic look that everyone gets when they first ride one and I knew she was hooked. Now she rides a Salsa Mukluk (32 lbs) and is clearing all sorts of terrain she never would have even attempted before.

In regard to Gambit21's original question, my ICT is 33 lbs tubeless but otherwise stock. Doing the tubeless conversion DEFINITELY changed the feel of the ride since the real (or perceived) rolling resistance was greatly lessened. As for the price and something to like about it, I can honestly say that it continues to surprise me with how good it is at everything. Unlike the Pugsley which felt like a jack of all trades master of none, the ICT just feels good all day and no matter what I'm riding.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Gambit21 said:


> How tall is she? What size frame? I was considering the 907 for my wife as well.


4'11" with the EX.Small 9:ZERO:7 Aluminum. She loves it.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

scaley said:


> Interesting, as my wife had the opposite experience. I would also say that she is not the strongest or fastest rider, and in fact a "regular" mountain bike (29er) made her feel incredibly uncomfortable and lacking confidence on the trails and so she would never want to ride. It wasn't until she swung a leg over my ICT that I saw that characteristic look that everyone gets when they first ride one and I knew she was hooked. Now she rides a Salsa Mukluk (32 lbs) and is clearing all sorts of terrain she never would have even attempted before. .


My gf had the same experience.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone else dealing with chain suck issues? Had it adjusted twice already and still acting up! First bike I've owned to start digging into frame!


----------



## scaley (Jan 15, 2014)

Bryan1113 said:


> Anyone else dealing with chain suck issues? Had it adjusted twice already and still acting up! First bike I've owned to start digging into frame!


Guessing you've already checked for a bent derailleur hanger, but do you also have a large rear cog (like a 42T) that required an extreme B-screw adjustment? Either could make it more difficult to adjust.


----------



## rnarracci (May 21, 2015)

Guys,

I've posted this elsewhere but got pointed to this forum. 

I'm looking for a side photo of a Surly Ice Cream Truck Size M(18). Without specifying size, Surly chose to advertise the size S(16) on their webpage. The sizeI just received L(20) has radically different toptube geometry than what was pictured. I'm wondering what's in between. Thanks for your help.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

I just ordered a 29+ wheelset with Scraper rims for the ICT... I'm excited! I'll post some impressions when I get a chance to ride. If it ever stops raining in Colorado.


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

rnarracci said:


> Guys...I'm looking for a side photo of a Surly Ice Cream Truck Size M(18).


Tada. Le medium.

EDIT: images were poached from one of the better fat bike reviews I've read to date, replete with some seriously candy photos.
Six Months with the Surly Ice Cream Truck: A Three-Season Review ? Morgan Taylor - The Radavist


----------



## scr74 (Oct 9, 2014)

rnarracci said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've posted this elsewhere but got pointed to this forum.
> 
> I'm looking for a side photo of a Surly Ice Cream Truck Size M(18). Without specifying size, Surly chose to advertise the size S(16) on their webpage. The sizeI just received L(20) has radically different toptube geometry than what was pictured. I'm wondering what's in between. Thanks for your help.










Surly Ice Cream Truck Size M(18)


----------



## rnarracci (May 21, 2015)

*Thanks!*



scr74 said:


> View attachment 990670
> 
> Surly Ice Cream Truck Size M(18)


Thank you bro!


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

A couple questions: why did they go with 190mm rear spacing, do you really need it to clear the chain, 170mm isn't enough? It would seem to really reduce your hub options. Also, what about that 132mm BB? Doesn't that make for a huge Q factor?


----------



## short wheel (Jun 19, 2009)

asollie said:


> I just ordered a 29+ wheelset with Scraper rims for the ICT... I'm excited! I'll post some impressions when I get a chance to ride. If it ever stops raining in Colorado.


Can you please put a photo!
Thanks


----------



## short wheel (Jun 19, 2009)

Anyone using 29+ on a ICT?


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

Mark_BC said:


> A couple questions: why did they go with 190mm rear spacing, do you really need it to clear the chain, 170mm isn't enough? It would seem to really reduce your hub options. Also, what about that 132mm BB? Doesn't that make for a huge Q factor?


You need 190/197mm rear and 132mm BB to ensure you get no chain-rub if running a double crankset with a >4.5" tyre. Plenty of hub choices available. I had my custom frame built with widest BB to give me 5" tire clearance - even with my short stature I've had no problems adjusting to the wide Q-factor and can swap back to regular width BBs without issue - TBH this appears to be a problem dreamt-up by those who've never ridden a fatbike.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

short wheel said:


> Can you please put a photo!
> Thanks


I will as soon as I get the wheels. Probably the end of this week or early next.


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

short wheel said:


> Anyone using 29+ on a ICT?


I am. It is fun set up plus as well as fat although I find that the Bud & Lou would stick like glue. You have to be a little more cautious with the Knard or Chronicle. P.S. I put an ECR for on the front for the summer because I wanted to run a dynohub for bikepacking.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

bikecycology said:


> I am. It is fun set up plus as well as fat although I find that the Bud & Lou would stick like glue. You have to be a little more cautious with the Knard or Chronicle. P.S. I put an ECR for on the front for the summer because I wanted to run a dynohub for bikepacking.
> View attachment 991595


Interesting. Is the ECR fork similar dimensions compared to ICT?


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

2:01 said:


> Interesting. Is the ECR fork similar dimensions compared to ICT?


Not exactly. The axle to crown on the ECR fork is 19mm (3/4") lower so it does drop the front a little. In turn that lowers the BB slightly. I can't say that I find it a bad thing. Pretty stable in both set ups.


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

bikecycology said:


> View attachment 991595


Got a profile shot for sh#ts n gigs? 
Looks like a bomber set up.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

bikecycology said:


> Not exactly. The axle to crown on the ECR fork is 19mm (3/4") lower so it does drop the front a little. In turn that lowers the BB slightly. I can't say that I find it a bad thing. Pretty stable in both set ups.


Gotcha. Just curious why you didn't use a Krampus fork which should be much closer in length. I thought they came in 9mm QR and had the fork mounts as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2015)

If you are using fenders, what are they and how about some pictures?


----------



## OocH (Mar 6, 2015)

I have bought a Mucky Nutz Fat Face fender yesterday for the front, to avoid being hit by mud when the tires start shedding it. My back is always surprisingly clean  I haven't had time to install it yet, but its super easy: a small roll of Velcro tape is included so it's easily removable as well. i'll post a picture when i've had the time to install it.


----------



## mistersee (Jun 2, 2015)

Bryan, It has happened several times. I emailed Surly (I think the name was derby...its on the site) and heard back from Eric Sovern. He sent a new Dimension chainring. 

One new instance of suck today after several weeks on the new ring but probably because I was cross-chaining (?). (Intimidating trail had me off guard  )

If you have a clutch on your resr derailleur (as on stock ICTs, it's a grey plastic switch) to stiffen the action, You may want to move it to the ON position. It makes for better shifting as far as I can tell, by keeping tension on the chain.

Lastly, I wrapped some gaffer's tape (like duct tape but black and cloth instead of plastic) around the vulnerable part of the chainstay (and also on the BB inside of the inner chainring because the chain has fallen off the that ring, but that's likely got a different cause). The tape makes rescuing the chain from the ring and chainstay smoother and destructive to the paint.

I hope that helps.


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

impalapower said:


> If you are using fenders, what are they and how about some pictures?


Sorry no pics, and they're definitely not full coverage, but I've been running Crud Catchers since swearing off the PDW Mud Shovels after the last time I had to ride back and find them on the trail. I modded the PDW snaps to stay put finally, but this was after the post mount broke twice, and the downtube straps snapped fairly early on.

Crud Catchers mount up rock solid and stay put, go on and off easy enough with a 5mm, and are indestructible as far as I can tell. I've beat the crap outta mine. Saw Coastkid running them way back and finally gave them a try last year. Cheap and awesome.

The SKS product looks solid but a fair bit pricier, and to me, a bit over-designed. Looking at them, I'm a bit suspect of their rear post mount but that's pure conjecture.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

Set up my 29+ wheelset last night! Haven't had a chance to ride any trail with it, but so far it feels awesome. Its like a whole new bike.

Salsa hubs, WTB Scraper rims, Bontrager Chupacabra tires. Big thanks to the Universal Cycles folks for building them up, amazing work as always.


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

Noice!! Looking forward to the ride report.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

The tires are bigger than the look on my frame. Its an XXL frame and I'm 6'7".


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Another ICT unleashed.

XL ICT frame

Stock Surly Crank

XT Brakes

SLX rear shifter & derailleur

Chosen hubs, Sun Ringle Mulefut rims, Vee H-Billie tires - tubeless

Bought the like new frame set used for $650 (frame, fork, headset, crank, brake mounts & seat clamp). Everything else came off my Boris except the hubs. The Moto was a good bike but I wanted something with more traditional trail bike geometry. Surly nailed it with the ICT.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Took my new ICT on a very technical ride this morning. As I had hoped the bike was perfect for this type of ride. The shortish stays, low bb and slack head angle really helped when I had to lift the front end up & over an obstacle. I dropped the pressures a couple psi to help smooth out the ride and get grip on the mossy rocks. 

When the trail smoothed out & I could get some speed the bike handled great & carved corners. Very happy with it so far.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

Went on a ride with the 29+ wheelset today at Betasso near Boulder. It isn't the most technical trail, but its got a lot of sandy fast turns. The bike felt great! I had almost as much grip as with the Bud/Lou, but it felt so much easier to pedal. I was climbing in my big chainring a lot of the time! I know its a relative thing, since people complained about even standard 29ers when they came out, but compared to the Bud/Lou setup its super fast. 

Even though the outer diameter of the tires is pretty much the same the 29+ feel bigger for some reason. It is probably just an optical illusion. 

As far as "suspension" goes, the 29+ definitely feels more like a hardtail than with 4.8" rubber. That can be a good thing or a bad thing depending on the situation. It still absorbs a lot of chatter, but you can definitely feel baseball sized rocks that you wouldn't really notice on the Lou. On the other hand, you feel more connected to the terrain. Less floating over everything. Picking a line becomes more important, but also more possible without the absurd width of the 4.8" tires. 

All in all, I'm very happy. I got this wheelset with bikepacking in mind. I am planning on doing the Colorado Trail in July, and didn't want to spin the Bud and Lou up and down 12000 foot passes for two weeks. This wheelset will make life a lot easier.


----------



## rd3 (Mar 18, 2006)

Ict


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

jeffw-13 said:


> Took my new ICT on a very technical ride this morning. As I had hoped the bike was perfect for this type of ride. The shortish stays, low bb and slack head angle really helped when I had to lift the front end up & over an obstacle. I dropped the pressures a couple psi to help smooth out the ride and get grip on the mossy rocks.
> 
> When the trail smoothed out & I could get some speed the bike handled great & carved corners. Very happy with it so far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


beautiful ride. what bars and stems did you go with?


----------



## InWyo (Sep 10, 2013)

I will be working on something similar at some point but don't plan on getting a Bluto. I don't suppose the stock fork will have a problem with the 29+ set up will it?


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

InWyo said:


> I will be working on something similar at some point but don't plan on getting a Bluto. I don't suppose the stock fork will have a problem with the 29+ set up will it?


Nope, the stock fork has way more clearance than the bluto.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> beautiful ride. what bars and stems did you go with?


Thanks. This is the bar I used. Looks like they're out of polished. I bought it almost a year ago.

On-One Oversized Riser Bars | On - One

Stem

Planet X Ultralight CNC Stem | On - One


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

asollie said:


> Set up my 29+ wheelset last night! Haven't had a chance to ride any trail with it, but so far it feels awesome. Its like a whole new bike.
> 
> Salsa hubs, WTB Scraper rims, Bontrager Chupacabra tires. Big thanks to the Universal Cycles folks for building them up, amazing work as always.


Hopefully I can build up same set up...Thanks for the pics and the ride report. I'm sure this wheelset will rip in the desert terrain where I live


----------



## HT5rider (Feb 26, 2012)

Took my ICT for a wee ride the other week 

Highland Trail 550 ? Part 01 | Fatbiking Europe


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

So just ordered WTB scrapers and going Maxxis chronicles... New wheelset should be fun! I'll post pics when it's all done


----------



## InWyo (Sep 10, 2013)

I noticed that Bikes Direct is selling 29-inch rims on 150/197 hubs but only 25mm wide rims. I assume that would be too narrow for a 3-inch tire?

Save Up to 60% Off FatBike, MTB, Road, Lifestyle Bicycle Bike Wheels for Bicycles, Mountain Bikes, Road Bikes, Hybrid, Comfort and More Save Up to 60% Off New Bikes


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

InWyo said:


> I noticed that Bikes Direct is selling 29-inch rims on 150/197 hubs but only 25mm wide rims. I assume that would be too narrow for a 3-inch tire?
> 
> Save Up to 60% Off FatBike, MTB, Road, Lifestyle Bicycle Bike Wheels for Bicycles, Mountain Bikes, Road Bikes, Hybrid, Comfort and More Save Up to 60% Off New Bikes


It'll work but it isn't ideal. I like 35-45mm stuff.


----------



## InWyo (Sep 10, 2013)

Is that a custom/self-build only type of thing or are there places that have caught on and are selling those wheelsets?


----------



## JaMMu76 (Jan 19, 2008)

Few mods since last photo. Love the alt-bar


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

HT5rider said:


> Highland Trail 550 ? Part 01 | Fatbiking Europe


Excellent write up. Very cool to hear your descriptions of this route and the terrain you faced over there during this awesome UK ultra. Keep it coming!!!


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi ppl think i just bout ict frameset

 

what are the cheapest cranks for ict? can i fit sram x5 fatbike?


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

cka3o4nuk said:


> Hi ppl think i just bout ict frameset
> 
> 
> 
> what are the cheapest cranks for ict? can i fit sram x5 fatbike?


No. As far as I know Surly OD and Race Face Cinch are the only options. You need cranks for 190mm rear spacing and press fit bottom bracket.


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)

thanx!
Race Face Turbine Cinch Fatbike Cranks > Components > Drivetrain, Brakes and Pedals > Cranksets | Jenson USA
but they 120mm spindle....


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

JaMMu76 said:


> Few mods since last photo. Love the alt-bar


Which "alt" bar is it?


----------



## JaMMu76 (Jan 19, 2008)

Gambit21 said:


> Which "alt" bar is it?


 It is OnOne OG carbon.


----------



## vilu (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi,

Got my ICT frame today. Checking headset alternatives now... Cane Creek ZS44/28.6 | EC44/30 right one for this ? 40 or 110 ? Any others ?


----------



## XRayPunk (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

XRayPunk said:


> View attachment 996750


Freaking sweet!!! what wheels you go with?


----------



## XRayPunk (Apr 5, 2010)

i9 hubs and Velocity Dually rims.

Loving how this bike handles and rolls.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone slap on Bontrager Jackalopes on their ICT?


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)

ppl can somebody point where to get rear axle for ict?
or anybody can measure what size it must be
or at least size with dropouts....


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

cka3o4nuk said:


> ppl can somebody point where to get rear axle for ict?
> or anybody can measure what size it must be
> or at least size with dropouts....


Isn't it 197x12mm?


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)

197 just in hub... + dropouts + nuts


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Bikeman will source it for you. Or Universal usually has the MDS parts. Under 50 bucks


Pedaling


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)

maibe somebody share the dimenntions?
because make axle will cost less 4 times and more lightweight


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

www.paragonmachineworks.com - DT005DTSwissRWS197x12mmRearSkewer

How's this?


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)

ppl once againt thanx to everyone for answers

one more

can i use command post IR with ict?


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rnarracci (May 21, 2015)

*Chain blow out*

Guys
Has anyone experience chain breakage in a relatively new ICT? I just blew mine out and it's only a month old.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Not I mate. Ridden it to hell and back so far. Since hell was frozen this year.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

rnarracci said:


> Guys
> Has anyone experience chain breakage in a relatively new ICT? I just blew mine out and it's only a month old.


User Error...

Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## rnarracci (May 21, 2015)

NYrr496 said:


> User Error...
> 
> Sorry. Couldn't resist.


No that's a fair enough assumption. However I was in an urban environment, flat street, starting when a light went green and two pedals in "pop". I wasn't super aggressive pedaling or gear shifting so I don't understand why this happened.I was able to land flat on my feet but I separated my shoulder and I'm not very happy about that (dumb **** lucky I didn't get rear ended by a car). Figured I'd check in with other users to see if there are any problems with Surly chains.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

I first thought that it may be the master link/QR link, but looks like that's not the case. You *MAY* have damaged the chain while on the trails and then it fell apart on the road? Did you ever drop a chain, cross chain, chain suck, etc? It could also just be manuf. defect.

I've had KMC chains before (actually, think I'm using it on one of my bikes), and no issues with breakage like that. Just simply buy a SRAM 10x chain and call it good. (or try your LBS to see if it's covered under warranty).


----------



## rnarracci (May 21, 2015)

Nah,

I've been pretty much on pavement 99% of the past month and its brand new. Never had an issue with the chain.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

rnarracci said:


> No that's a fair enough assumption. However I was in an urban environment, flat street, starting when a light went green and two pedals in "pop". I wasn't super aggressive pedaling or gear shifting so I don't understand why this happened.I was able to land flat on my feet but I separated my shoulder and I'm not very happy about that (dumb **** lucky I didn't get rear ended by a car). Figured I'd check in with other users to see if there are any problems with Surly chains.


I had exactly that same thing happen to me on my 907. I was sure I had popped the link in the woods and it let go two days later while walking/ riding the dog.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

rnarracci said:


> Nah,
> 
> I've been pretty much on pavement 99% of the past month and its brand new. Never had an issue with the chain.


Sounds like your ICT is rebelling. 99% pavement?!? It needs dirt. I've ridden 99% dirt /snow/ice/mud/sand for the last 6 months. Almost daily with no issues at all. I'm at close to 1000 miles. 
Or maybe just better lube. Your chain looks nasty. I've been going with White Lightning and the dirt repelling of it is great.


----------



## rnarracci (May 21, 2015)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> Sounds like your ICT is rebelling. 99% pavement?!? It needs dirt. I've ridden 99% dirt /snow/ice/mud/sand for the last 6 months. Almost daily with no issues at all. I'm at close to 1000 miles.
> Or maybe just better lube. Your chain looks nasty. I've been going with White Lightning and the dirt repelling of it is great.


Well I'll have plenty of snow again soon enough but right now my adventure is dealing with the profound potholes left by last winter and the notoriously deadly drivers in our city. Do you think the very fine dust pictured is really a problem? I was figuring the cause to be a high torque start with the chain erroneously left mid gear-change.


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

vilu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my ICT frame today. Checking headset alternatives now... Cane Creek ZS44/28.6 | EC44/30 right one for this ? 40 or 110 ? Any others ?


I have a Chris King on mine.


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

hey all figured I could just ask here for the Ice Cream Truck, did the MSRP drop recently? i have seen a few place that are normally MSRp down to 2399 and one shop is actually showing a full size spread for available bikes. Am new to fat bikes this will be my first one and torn between the ICT and the Fat boy.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

nickcarll said:


> hey all figured I could just ask here for the Ice Cream Truck, did the MSRP drop recently? i have seen a few place that are normally MSRp down to 2399 and one shop is actually showing a full size spread for available bikes. Am new to fat bikes this will be my first one and torn between the ICT and the Fat boy.


they both ride very similar. The ICT is just a tank in comparison. Super tough. I think it's a little longer too.


----------



## OocH (Mar 6, 2015)

I had the same problem: After 70 Miles the chain broke. The stock KMC chain is just crap, running a 10 speed shimano now, which is way better. From the beginning on i thought the stock KMC chain was looking a little skinny compared to other chains...


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

OocH said:


> I had the same problem: After 70 Miles the chain broke. The stock KMC chain is just crap, running a 10 speed shimano now, which is way better. From the beginning on i thought the stock KMC chain was looking a little skinny compared to other chains...


I think the equipment is fine.

I just can't create enough torque to bust a chain. I can go up nearly any hill and still have the hp to pop a wheelie at the top. Breaking axles, busting free hubs and chains seem to be out of my area of expertise though.


----------



## TomiKoo (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm planning buying ICT this week. Help me with comparison between Surly OD and Race Face Evolve / Turbine crankset's. I had Evolve cranks with 28t narrow wide on Felt DD30. It was ok. Turbine Cinch 30 would probably be really good but how Surly OD will be in comparison between those? Someone says OD is too heavy? Also need to use rare 5 hole chainring is problem. I have nearly new 28t Wolf Tooth chainring (64bcd) so that would say Evolve if there isn't any real reasons to take others?


----------



## TomiKoo (Aug 2, 2015)

TomiKoo said:


> I'm planning buying ICT this week. Help me with comparison between Surly OD and Race Face Evolve / Turbine crankset's. I had Evolve cranks with 28t narrow wide on Felt DD30. It was ok. Turbine Cinch 30 would probably be really good but how Surly OD will be in comparison between those? Someone says OD is too heavy? Also need to use rare 5 hole chainring is problem. I have nearly new 28t Wolf Tooth chainring (64bcd) so that would say Evolve if there isn't any real reasons to take others?


No need to worry about this anymore. ICT frameset and Race Face Turbine Cinch crank's ordered.


----------



## TomiKoo (Aug 2, 2015)

Frameset (size 16"/S) arrived. Yes, someone is quite excited...


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

TomiKoo said:


> Frameset (size 16"/S) arrived. Yes, someone is quite excited...
> 
> View attachment 1012252


Hell Yeah. Welcome to the ICT revolution. Tell me, how tall is the person that is getting this frame? I'd consider this for my daughter? Thanks, Wil


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

bikecycology said:


> Hell Yeah. Welcome to the ICT revolution. Tell me, how tall is the person that is getting this frame? I'd consider this for my daughter? Thanks, Wil


There is a Small ICT on my local craigslist for $2000 if you're interested. 2015 Surly Ice Cream Truck Fat Bike -- Small -- New!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

TomiKoo said:


> I'm planning buying ICT this week. Help me with comparison between Surly OD and Race Face Evolve / Turbine crankset's. I had Evolve cranks with 28t narrow wide on Felt DD30. It was ok. Turbine Cinch 30 would probably be really good but how Surly OD will be in comparison between those? Someone says OD is too heavy? Also need to use rare 5 hole chainring is problem. I have nearly new 28t Wolf Tooth chainring (64bcd) so that would say Evolve if there isn't any real reasons to take others?


I have been running OD cranks for a while on my Salsa BB then switch to Race Face cinch. You will need RF spacer kit (or equivalent spacers). The Q-factor will go up by 10mm. Weight was 942g on my park tool scale for OD with chainring and 652g for RF cinch with Nw 26T


----------



## TomiKoo (Aug 2, 2015)

bikecycology said:


> Hell Yeah. Welcome to the ICT revolution. Tell me, how tall is the person that is getting this frame?


Thank's! I'm 169cm (about 5'7) and I have short feet, long torso and longish hands. Instigator size M with long fork has reach near 410mm and it is perfect with 30mm stem. I presume ICT with 45mm stem should be close. My previous bike was Felt DD30 size M and it was a bit too big.

Cranks will be RaceFace Turbine cinch with spider. That way I can use 28t wolftooth chainring and bashring from my previous bike. Picture is missing spacer ring's Lewis mentioned but I found those also. LBS had these available for good price so it was easy call.


----------



## InWyo (Sep 10, 2013)

What are your opinions on a summer setup? 

29+ or 27.5+?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

29+ is more in line height wise to Bud and Lou.


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

InWyo said:


> What are your opinions on a summer setup?
> 
> 29+ or 27.5+?


On the ICT I would definitely run 29+


----------



## TomiKoo (Aug 2, 2015)

InWyo said:


> What are your opinions on a summer setup?
> 
> 29+ or 27.5+?


I don't have plan for that. Bud/Lou combo has been ok for me. Maybe 4,8 Knard or 4,8 Jumbo Jim would be nice for my summer use. I also have Instigator 26+ and i'm planning to try 27,5+ with it.


----------



## vfrrider (Jul 21, 2010)

I just bought an ICT after demoing the Ops version. Went with the standard build because I wanted wider tires for better snow floatation, and the nicer parts spec. Plus, Jack Frost Blue is an amazing colorway. Few thoughts after my initial ride on a hot humid day here in upstate new york.

1. This bike is not ideal for trying to keep up with my friends on their sub 30 pound trail rigs. Especially with Bud and Lou leading the charge. Maybe some faster tires would change things? The weather conditions didnt help either.

2. The ICT will make me a stronger rider. Coming from my Santa Cruz 5010c with carbon wheels, this thing is an absolute huffer. I havent ridden a full rigid steel bike since my Trek Antelope 820 waaaay back in the day. It takes a lot of work to rotate these wheels, and I have to pick better lines! I was in a world of hurt the night of the ride and the morning after.

3. I'm going to have a hell of a lot of fun this winter. We get snow up here in Rochester, a lot of it. Should have plenty of opportunity for winter riding.

4. The trail geometry is very fun, I felt confident pointed down some very steep and gnarly rooted trails.

5. Think I'll probably want a Bluto and a dropper post come spring time, but for winter I'm going to rock it as-is.

6. The SRAM Guide brakes have awesome feel and modulation along with good enough stopping power - time will tell how maintenance intensive they are. So far, I cant tell a difference between them and xt brakes.

Overall, the bike is awesome. It's just so different from what I'm used to, it's going to take a little while getting used to pushing all this heft around on our local trail systems. On the plus side though, all the neighborhood kids think I'm the cool young/old neighbor guy and they drool over my bike collection


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

vfrrider said:


> 1. This bike is not ideal for trying to keep up with my friends on their sub 30 pound trail rigs. Especially with Bud and Lou leading the charge. Maybe some faster tires would change things? The weather conditions didnt help either.
> 
> 2. The ICT will make me a stronger rider. Coming from my Santa Cruz 5010c with carbon wheels, this thing is an absolute huffer. I havent ridden a full rigid steel bike since my Trek Antelope 820 waaaay back in the day. It takes a lot of work to rotate these wheels, and I have to pick better lines! I was in a world of hurt the night of the ride and the morning after.


If you are comparing a 5" steel rigid steel fatty to a 5" travel all carbon FS rig for speed on dirt you will be disappointed. Especially if things get rough.

The ICT is an awesome rig. Just use it with realistic expectations. It's going to take you places the carbon bike couldn't go.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

vikb said:


> If you are comparing a 5" steel rigid steel fatty to a 5" travel all carbon FS rig for speed on dirt you will be disappointed. Especially if things get rough.
> 
> The ICT is an awesome rig. Just use it with realistic expectations. It's going to take you places the carbon bike couldn't go.


Like through mud and over snow/ice.


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

...and on into the land of the ice and snow, from the midnight sun where the hot springs flow...


----------



## vfrrider (Jul 21, 2010)

vikb said:


> If you are comparing a 5" steel rigid steel fatty to a 5" travel all carbon FS rig for speed on dirt you will be disappointed. Especially if things get rough.
> 
> The ICT is an awesome rig. Just use it with realistic expectations. It's going to take you places the carbon bike couldn't go.


I hear you...when i demoed the bike, i took it slow knowing that it would be a different type of riding than what i normally do, which is more speed oriented. When I went the other day with my friends, i tried to keep up with them, and that's where i really noticed the difference.

Definitely going to have to get used to not going as fast, and being OK with that. I'm confident I can have just as much fun on this bike as any other, and it wont stop when the snow flies


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Do you still have the 5010?


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

Fast on a fattie is kinda relative. You're gonna roll faster than ever over some stuff.


----------



## vfrrider (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh yes. Awesome bike. Will ride the ICT next few times out then switch back to that for a ride to feel like a hero!


----------



## InWyo (Sep 10, 2013)

A friend of mine once told me that he has to complete change is expectations when he rides a fat bike in the same way he changes his perspective when he downhill skis vs telemark skis. Both still skiing, but quite different. I find the ICT is actually honing my skills better than I thought, and I imagine when I get a 29+ wheelset built up, it'll excentuate those skill even more. You really have to work on your body English to get it where you want it to go. The weight really accentuates using your hole body...then you're right. I get on my sub 21 lb X-C rig, point it downhill, and I'm setting PRs in techy stuff.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

vfrrider said:


> I just bought an ICT after demoing the Ops version. Went with the standard build because I wanted wider tires for better snow floatation, and the nicer parts spec. Plus, Jack Frost Blue is an amazing colorway. Few thoughts after my initial ride on a hot humid day here in upstate new york.
> 
> 1. This bike is not ideal for trying to keep up with my friends on their sub 30 pound trail rigs. Especially with Bud and Lou leading the charge. Maybe some faster tires would change things? The weather conditions didnt help either.
> 
> ...


I ride a 907 with Bud and Lou on Clownshoes. It absolutely made me a faster, stronger rider. If you were to build a second set of wheels, say Darryls with Dillinger5's or Marge Lites with Knards, the bike would be a rocket in comparison... Or my all time favorite, 29+ Knards on either Rabbit Holes or Velocity Duallys. 
My fat bike has transformed me into a winter person.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

vfrrider said:


> Oh yes. Awesome bike. Will ride the ICT next few times out then switch back to that for a ride to feel like a hero!


I feel like Lance on EPO when I switch back to my 20lb hardtail.

But keep riding the fatty on the group rides. It will take a bit to get used to the weight. I'd say I'm 10-15% slower on the fat bike, but I just take it as a good weight training workout. Suffer today, fly tomorrow.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

Once when I had my Mukluk I was riding some really technical downhill in North Vancouver with some guys on 29" FS. I was faster than them and they were saying afterwards that they couldn't have chosen my lines that I just rolled right over. With roots the fat tires are a real advantage.


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

Mark_BC, what trails do you ride in NVan? I've been dreaming of a fat bike for quite some time but my Specialized Enduro hasn't let me down. I really like the ICT but I keep failing to justify one. Do you run a Bluto?


----------



## TomiKoo (Aug 2, 2015)

ICT build is getting there. Tomorrow it will be ready for the first ride. Huge feeling to gather parts from here and there and finally see new bike on wheels!


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

TomiKoo said:


> ICT build is getting there. Tomorrow it will be ready for the first ride. Huge feeling to gather parts from here and there and finally see new bike on wheels!
> 
> View attachment 1013317


I see your going Bud/Knard. Nice choice. I ran that same set up for the last couple months. Great traction and low rolling resistance.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

So I probably missed this, but when I searched the thread nothing came up...

Anyone had any issues with the press fit bottom bracket? Was really ready to go with a Wednesday until I saw the ICT Ops (not sure how I missed it). Anyway my biggest concern is the press fit BB on it. 

A friend at the bike shop mentioned Hope and a few other brands are making PF BB's that actually thread together to alleviate the creaking issues, but is there one out there that is wide enough for the ICT?

Thanks.


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

On my 2013 Specialized Enduro Comp I've got press fit. It uses a basic SRAM bb that is a very hard plastic that presses in with bearing inside. No creaking and they work great. I've had to replace at usual intervals (about once a year).


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Peter, so when you do replace it is it due to bearings being shot? Or does it finally start to creak?


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

PF has been absolutely trouble free for me. Riding in snow, mud, rain, etc. I'd have no issues buying a (well made) bike with PF BB.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

They've worked the bugs out it seems - there were more tolerance issues between builders and component companies when they first started appearing.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

You guys are convincing me...


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

I replaced it after about 1.5 years or heavy riding. I live in North Vancouver and ride all year round, rain or shine. It needed replacing because it started to bind a bit and then developed slop.
No creaking from mine.


----------



## TomiKoo (Aug 2, 2015)

For PF BB I would say I had same stress and I still have it. All my previous bikes have been BSA threaded and trouble free. Hopefully there won't be any problems with first PF. I istalled Race Face BB myself and there is many videos and mixed advices how to do it correctly. New parts are cheap though and it's easy to replace so I need to do some learning to know better. At this time I wouldn't leave PF BB bike on the shop floor just because BB type.



ADKMTNBIKER said:


> I see your going Bud/Knard. Nice choice. I ran that same set up for the last couple months. Great traction and low rolling resistance.


I used to have Bud/Lou on previous bike but now Lou was sold out and I wanted to see how Knard is working. I'm waiting to have better rolling with less grip. I presume I need to get Lou or something grippier soon when winter start's coming and weather gets bad.


----------



## TomiKoo (Aug 2, 2015)

ICT is ready. Just a wonderful bike.









Specs:

ICT 16" frameset
Drivetrain - Zee rear detailleur, Saint i-spec shifter, XT casette
Crankarms - Race Face Turbine cinch, wolftooth 28t narrow wide and bashring
Pedals - DMR V12 pedals
Brakes - Shimano Zee 180mm
Stem - Race Face Respond 45mm (will try 60mm also)
Handlebar - Truvativ Blackbox 760mm (will try something with more sweep)
Saddle and seatpost - Selle Italia Man, Race Face Ride post (later Specialized Command post)
Wheelset - DT Swiss BR710 wheels / FunWorks hubs
Tires - 4,8 Bud / Knard

Extra - Lupine Wilma light, Garmin GPSMAP 64 with RAM mount, Ortleab seatbag, Revelate / Surly framebag and 2x feedbag (will be here next week), Revelate Viscacha seatbag (when available).

Weight without extra's: 15,5kg (about 34,5lbs?)

Few detail pictures:


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

How are the salsa/formula hubs doing? Steel freehub body?


----------



## Peltsi (Oct 3, 2013)

Shinkers said:


> How are the salsa/formula hubs doing? Steel freehub body?


Could be better. I had my rear hub changed once already (lasted about 6 months). And now the new one is already making noise. NOT good quality. Perhaps a Hope hub would last longer?

Salsa freehub body is aluminium.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

peterdaam said:


> Mark_BC, what trails do you ride in NVan? I've been dreaming of a fat bike for quite some time but my Specialized Enduro hasn't let me down. I really like the ICT but I keep failing to justify one. Do you run a Bluto?


That was on Dreamweaver / Executioner on Fromme. I grew up on Hyannis Drive on Seymour so I used to ride all over Seymour. No Bluto, that was a rigid Mukluk which I sold. I now have my own frame I built in Brodie's frame building course. I might put a Bluto on it but I don't think it will clear the downtube although still usable. Maybe get one and swap it over to the Wednesday when that comes out, that is a nice bike, almost ideal for what I want. I also have an old FS Rocky Mountain Element at my mom's house on the Island I should bring over.

Too much stuff to buy, now I want a milling machine to make my own parts. Last week I got a 1937 Dunlap lathe for $250. And I still need to complete my brazing kit, and then maybe get a tig welder... it goes on and on. Add in a Wednesday and a Bluto, man it's like all this stuff costs money.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Peltsi said:


> Could be better. I had my rear hub changed once already (lasted about 6 months). And now the new one is already making noise. NOT good quality. Perhaps a Hope hub would last longer?
> 
> Salsa freehub body is aluminium.


Oi, that's not comforting!


----------



## short wheel (Jun 19, 2009)

TomiKoo said:


> ICT is ready. Just a wonderful ...


Hi,
Can you tell me how tall you are? Maybe also your inseem. 
Thx


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice. Have any idea what the Q factor is compared to the Surly OD? thanks

View attachment 1013510
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Just listed my current bike for sale locally. We'll see what happens. It will definitely be getting replaced with an ICT.


----------



## TomiKoo (Aug 2, 2015)

short wheel said:


> Hi,
> Can you tell me how tall you are? Maybe also your inseem.
> Thx


I'm 5'7" with about 29.5" inseam and longish hands.



rjedoaks said:


> Have any idea what the Q factor is compared to the Surly OD? thanks


No idea about Surly OD. I have understood mine would be 222mm.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

How's the Knard Bud combo workin' out? My Lou is pretty worn down and I wanted to try that.


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)

surly od much less q-factor


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

My Surly OD cranks sit tight up against the BB. But the arms may have more sweep to clear the CS. I may be wrong, but the Cinch arms appear to be straighter. Otherwise why would they need spacers. 100 mm bb external bearings may take up more width than 132 mm internal. Just a thought. Anyone know? 


Pedaling


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)

surly 212mm q-factor
on ict crank from arm to rear end tubes - there is 6-8mm


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks, so about 10mm wider w/ Cinch. It is either the Race face or a 58bcd 28 tooth steel narrow wide from surely combined w/ the Surely chain guard on a SurlyOD


Pedaling


----------



## TomiKoo (Aug 2, 2015)

Surly OD is probably very good choise and that is something I thought also. For me it was expensive choise and difficult to find chainring for it. I allready had wolftooth parts so RF was easy choise and I had one on previous Felt also. But it is true that arms could have more curvy shape and spacers would be useless. I have no doubt OD is perfect fit. Good sides of cinch might be rigid 30mm axle and light weight. Might be but I'm not sure.



NYrr496 said:


> How's the Knard Bud combo workin' out? My Lou is pretty worn down and I wanted to try that.


When I had motorcycles I always wanted to have more grip in front and Bud / Knard should be that. But still in fact I was a bit surpriced about grip that Knard gave. I'll test some more but this seems good. For winter Lou is probably better choise.

Here is few pics of a ride near my home this morning. It was raining like hell but tyres were really doing good work. Pressure was front 4PSI and rear 5PSI.

















There was few nice "carwash" places on the trail. After rain those woods were full of water and I got really wet.









ICT is now christened!


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Just joined the ICT owners club yesterday. Sweet local shop clearance deal at $1720 was too rad to pass up, sold my Long Haul Trucker and hour later, and off I rode into the sunset on my new ICT!


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> Just joined the ICT owners club yesterday. Sweet local shop clearance deal at $1720 was too rad to pass up, sold my Long Haul Trucker and hour later, and off I rode into the sunset on my new ICT!


Wow, that's a deal. Would've been hard for me to resist. Have fun.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey I'm going to run into the shop tomorrow and talk to them about ordering a bike, but I'm curious about the Surly sizing. (Sorry if this has been covered!)

My current bike has an 18" seat tube, 22.5" top tube, 23-23.5" effective top tube, and a 32.5" stand-over at the middle of the top tube. 

I'm thinking that even though the seat tube on a Medium is 16.8" the longer top tube will make up the difference and give me a better fit than if I go with a Large? 

FWIW my shop carries Pugsley's on the floor but would have to order in an ICT (though I will be able to ride it before I buy it). 

Also, anyone running a Revelate bag on a Medium or Large ICT?


----------



## TomiKoo (Aug 2, 2015)

Surly (Revelate) framebag size 1 on 16" ICT frame. Also two Revelate feedbags on handlebar.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Looks like it fits well so I'll go that route.


----------



## OocH (Mar 6, 2015)

Went for a Bluto a couple of weeks ago. Got the 2015 model for a nice price, it totally transforms the bike. Still have to figure out the correct pressure to sag ratio, as the recommended pressure gives way to little. im 210 lbs and ride around with 110 psi, in stead of the recommended 135+. The 110 psi give me an ~20% sag. Along with the dropper post, this thing is amazing at everything i throw at it. It inspires confidence, which, for a mtb newbie, is a very nice feeling. Next up are a Sram 1x11 conversion (i like Sram more then shimano) and maybe a 29"+ for next summer.

Keep in mind though, the Mucky Nutz fenders won't clear the bluto. A Beaver Guard should do the trick though. (which is not officialy available in europe).
Pics:


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

OocH said:


> Went for a Bluto a couple of weeks ago. Got the 2015 model for a nice price, it totally transforms the bike. Still have to figure out the correct pressure to sag ratio, as the recommended pressure gives way to little. im 210 lbs and ride around with 110 psi, in stead of the recommended 135+. The 110 psi give me an ~20% sag. Along with the dropper post, this thing is amazing at everything i throw at it. It inspires confidence, which, for a mtb newbie, is a very nice feeling. Next up are a Sram 1x11 conversion (i like Sram more then shimano) and maybe a 29"+ for next summer.
> 
> Keep in mind though, the Mucky Nutz fenders won't clear the bluto. A Beaver Guard should do the trick though. (which is not officialy available in europe).
> Pics:


Nice ride. Beaver guard will work but the sides that attach to the stanchions get in the way of the fork rebound sometimes. Might be able to modify it. Or just make your own out of anything plastic and some zip ties.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> Yes, I went with the small. Perfect size for me. 5'8.5". I wouldn't want the TT any longer or closer to my crotch.


 Ok. I found the answer to a question I had. Thanks. I'm 5'8.5" also. If I get an ICT, I will want to try the 2XL Snowshoes on it. I hear they raised the bike about 1" higher tt height.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Geo chart comparison:
Pugs








ICT:


----------



## short wheel (Jun 19, 2009)

OocH said:


> Next up are a Sram 1x11 conversion (i like Sram more then shimano) and maybe a 29"+ for next summer.


Thats what I am thinking do do - still have to decide which frame size is the best for me.

What size is yours? M or L? 
I am 173 cm with 81,5 cm inseam (5'8" with 32" inseam)

Which Sram are going to use? (GX or X1 or XX1)
Which crank?

I am also still thinking of buying a complete bike or a frame set - because of the 1x11 conversion.

The first image looks like taken on a place near my place?!

Thanks.


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

OocH, are you running an internal reverb?


----------



## OocH (Mar 6, 2015)

I have a size Large. I'm 193cm with an 90ish cm (out of the top of my head) inseam.
Planning on using a mixture of sram components: A shimano 11 speed casette (since 120€ is a lot for a salsa XD-driver body, gx deraileur (don't want to risk having to replace a 200€+ derailleur), Wolftooth chainring, and xx1 or x01 shifter. Haven't decided on a chain yet, since casette will be shimano, and deraileur Sram. 
Picture was taken right in front of the mountainbiker.at flagship store.

@Peterdaam:
The reverb is external, since there is no place for internal routing.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Which size should I go for at 5'7? And will the fatbike spindle for the Race Face cinch canks fit? 

There's a online store here that has one for $1610, retail in Norway is currently $2288 so it's not that bad of a deal. Only have til tomorrow to decide since that's the cutoff date for preordering a Cannondale Fat Caad ($2325 with preordering discount.)


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

My ICT Ops...

Super generic but it's mine. Ended up springing for the large and like the fit. The bike feels super solid. 

Nice stuff is nice, but I always get super anal. This is my first "name brand" bike and it's nice to finally have a nice bike. It took me a while to realize that the rear derailer had a clutch and that I didn't have the rear axle lined up in the chip (idiot!). Fork was also loose on my first ride with it (doh!).


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

Dude that is a ripping steel machine right there. Nothing generic about it. Think classic. I like how 'solid' the ICT feels too. Point, pedal, roll over it. The ops spec is great. Enjoy!


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

That's a beautiful bike. I'm thinking of getting one for my son.


----------



## 6ft9inmtnbkr (Jun 27, 2009)

i just put a bluto on the front of my ICT Opps. It has Avid BB7 and i had to purchase a adapter kitfor the 180 rotor. i can't get the spacing right. i feel like i have tried every combo in the instructions. Can anyone post a picture or their setup? thx


----------



## jwal (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello all,

Joined the club over the weekend and got an ICT ops. It is a blast to ride. It really slings the mud all over you. This was weekend was the first time riding my bike since I fractured my radial head and strained my wrist 6 weeks ago. It feels so good to be back on a bike. I spent too much time researching bikes during my time off the bike...

I spent almost all of yesterday making those wheels tubeless. It required way more tape than I wanted to use to build up the lips for the bead to seal and seat. May have to go back and rethink that in the future. I hope my wheels didnt turn out heavier than with a tube. :O

Future upgrades:
I want to go sram x9, the mircorshifters are not doing it for me. Very awkward to use on descends. I need to figure out if I can run an x9 in the rear. I heard that the dropout is shimano only . Looks like I need to do some research.

Other simpler upgrades planned:
Mud fenders
Saddle
Possible Breaks
Bashgaurd


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

jwal said:


> I spent almost all of yesterday making those wheels tubeless. It required way more tape than I wanted to use to build up the lips for the bead to seal and seat. May have to go back and rethink that in the future. I hope my wheels didnt turn out heavier than with a tube. :O


I recently tried Something different and it worked like a charm. I set up all my fat tires split tubeless. In the past, I had to wrap a strap around the outside of the tire and shake it and do all sorts of goofy stuff and it finally would seal. If it's a new tire, not so bad. Used... That's a whole other story. You're lucky to get them sealed sometimes. 
Last week, I was mounting up a new rear Knard on a Clownshoe. I bought this roll of pink closed cell foam at Ace Hardware. It's about 3 3/4" wide and weighs NOTHING. I put one layer of it between the rim strip and the split tube. Seated the tire on the first try with a floor pump. Did't get a drop of Stan's on the floor or anything.


----------



## Richard (Nov 17, 2004)

I am think about putting a Bluto fork on my ICT. 
What do need to change?
1. Brake adapter?
2. Crown race? Or new headset?


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

Richard said:


> I am think about putting a Bluto fork on my ICT.
> What do need to change?
> 1. Brake adapter?
> 2. Crown race? Or new headset?


Brake adapter, and a crown race. No new headset needed. For anyone having trouble getting the brake positioned right, try clamping the brake down onto the rotor while all the bolts are still lose, then tightening the bolts down. That should get your brake in essentially the right place.


----------



## Richard (Nov 17, 2004)

asollie said:


> Brake adapter, and a crown race. No new headset needed. For anyone having trouble getting the brake positioned right, try clamping the brake down onto the rotor while all the bolts are still lose, then tightening the bolts down. That should get your brake in essentially the right place.


Thanks


----------



## jwal (Aug 10, 2013)

NYrr496 said:


> I recently tried Something different and it worked like a charm. I set up all my fat tires split tubeless. In the past, I had to wrap a strap around the outside of the tire and shake it and do all sorts of goofy stuff and it finally would seal. If it's a new tire, not so bad. Used... That's a whole other story. You're lucky to get them sealed sometimes.
> Last week, I was mounting up a new rear Knard on a Clownshoe. I bought this roll of pink closed cell foam at Ace Hardware. It's about 3 3/4" wide and weighs NOTHING. I put one layer of it between the rim strip and the split tube. Seated the tire on the first try with a floor pump. Did't get a drop of Stan's on the floor or anything.


I thought about trying this method but i dislike how the tube has to be replaced every time I take a tire off. But I am keeping this in mind if the method I tried failed. Luckily my wheels seem to be holding well.

Tonight I put my bike back together. Took it apart to apply frame saver. During reinstall I adjusted the brakes. They are way more crisp then before. I also bed the pads in a tad. Stoping power isn't too bad. For those adjusting their brakes, I recommend loosing the pads the whole way. Loosen the bolts holding the caliper on. Then tight the knobs to bring the pads in; keep doing this until the brake lever is firm. Be sure to be equal in adjustment. Once the lever is firm, grasp down hard as said above, then tighten the bolts in an alternating fashion. You may have to back the pads off slightly so the pads dont rub. This method above has given me the best results with mechanical disc brakes.

On a different note, anyone running srams GX 11x on these? Seems like a better option over X9 for the price. That and it seems to be replacing x9.

Thank you


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Damn you people!

I was struggling between a cannondale habit and a spec camber.

Then, I got on this thread....maybe I am headed in the wrong direction. Frost blue looks soooooooo good!


----------



## Snopro440 (Mar 30, 2008)

I bought a Moonlander a month before the ICT came out. I didn't ride my ML much after I rode the ICT at the bike shop, I really liked the ICT for my style. I am thinking I may sell my Moonie and buy an ICT. Just figuring out what to sell my Moonlander for...


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

If I may ask a question, there's more things I don't know about bikes than what I do know. So I'm trying to learn. . 
The only thing I know about the ICT is it will fit 2XL Snowshoes. Which ttbomk is the largest fat bike tire. That is the part of the ICT that I am interested in. Well, that and it has brazeons for racks front and rear. Other than the different color, what is the purpose of the ICT Ops? And how do they differ from the Moonlander? 
As far as jumping on an ICT or a Blackborrow or a Moonlander and riding them. What would the differences be is one more suited for a certain type of riding than the other? 
Thanks.


----------



## jwal (Aug 10, 2013)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> If I may ask a question, there's more things I don't know about bikes than what I do know. So I'm trying to learn. .
> The only thing I know about the ICT is it will fit 2XL Snowshoes. Which ttbomk is the largest fat bike tire. That is the part of the ICT that I am interested in. Well, that and it has brazeons for racks front and rear. Other than the different color, what is the purpose of the ICT Ops? And how do they differ from the Moonlander?
> As far as jumping on an ICT or a Blackborrow or a Moonlander and riding them. What would the differences be is one more suited for a certain type of riding than the other?
> Thanks.


To answer some of your questions:
-Pug ops is black (why i bought it)
-80mm Rim with 3.8" tires
-Mechanical brakes
-Lower quality sifters (microshifts)
-I believe its lower quality derailleurs as well, but I dont feel like looking at surly's website right now.

The Ice Cream Truck
-Its blue
-Hydraulic brakes, Cant recall if they are guides or not
-100mm Clown shoe rim
-4.6" tires
-Better shifters and derailleurs

The moonlander has 100mm rims, with more of a touring geometry. It also cannot accept a Bluto fork to my knowledge. The ICT geometry is more towards the side of single track usage.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

jwal said:


> To answer some of your questions:
> -Pug ops is black (why i bought it)
> -80mm Rim with 3.8" tires
> -Mechanical brakes
> ...


The Moonlander uses an offset rear wheel assembly with a 135mm hub. The ICT uses a 190mm hub built straight up. This on top of what jwal said.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## maamu (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey guys!

Can someone say is size M suitable for me?
I am 5′11.65″tall and inseam is 2′10.25″


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

maamu said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Can someone say is size M suitable for me?
> I am 5′11.65″tall and inseam is 2′10.25″


I would get a large if I was you. I'm 5'10" and my inseam is 32"ish. The large fits perfect and is such a blast to ride. Good luck!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

bikecycology said:


> I would get a large if I was you. I'm 5'10" and my inseam is 32"ish. The large fits perfect and is such a blast to ride. Good luck!


I agree. I'd rather see you on a large.


----------



## maamu (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm trying to get to test drive both sizes.


----------



## sb1616ne (Feb 13, 2008)

I think it comes down to personal preference. I am 5' 10" with a 32" inseam and after riding both I went with a medium. Look at the top tube measurements. I think even the top tube of the med is over 24" which is pretty long for a med. If you are a guy who runs longer stems like 70-90mm I would say med. If you are going short like 50mm stem I would say large. 

I am running a 70mm stem and 760mm bars and it feels perfect


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)

depends what you what to do with your bike
more jumpy style M 
5' 8" i chоosed S and sometime still thinking xs will be more playful
760 bar and 45mm stem


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Geeze, I must be an oddball. I am 5'5 and am on a Med. All my other bikes are smalls though. The med ICT just seemed more like my long distance touring rig, so I wanted less "flickable" and more "stable" and extended feeling comfy, not so upright. So I think it depends on the rider and feel. All those braze ons and squish just made me wanna go slightly bigger for the long miles of comfy saddle time without feeling like I was riding a cruiser and more like I was riding a tourer.


----------



## maamu (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you guys, lot of good answers.
My current bike is a Niner One 9 RDO size L and it always felt a bit big.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

I found a ICT Ops frame for $605 and the DT Swiss BR2205 wheelset for $709, seems like a good deal right?

I'd just need a headset, cinch spindle and a ICT cinch spacer to get it up and running.


----------



## jwal (Aug 10, 2013)

Vegard said:


> I found a ICT Ops frame for $605 and the DT Swiss BR2205 wheelset for $709, seems like a good deal right?
> 
> I'd just need a headset, cinch spindle and a ICT cinch spacer to get it up and running.


Not a bad a deal. My complete was 1800. What shifters and cassette are you planning on going with.

Where did you find those wheels? Local or online? I am considering a second set for some 4.8 tires.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

It's local, includes a 25% tax so adjusted for US pricing it's a $985 total.

Probably just re-using stuff I already have, xt cassette with hope extender and a saint shifter. Cheap and reliable


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wondering if anyone has found a quick release front thru axle that works with the ICT fork?


----------



## short wheel (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm on the way to order a ICT in S. But I have a question about the Seat Tube Length:
On my other bike, the length from the crank to the top of the saddle is about 720 mm.
The Seat Tube Length of the ICT in S is 376.4 mm - so I have to pull out the seat post about 340 mm. Is that possible? Because the seat post should be always as deep as the last frame connection is. 
(I don't know if this is clear)
Greatings


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a size small as well. I'll have a look when and measure when I get home.


----------



## short wheel (Jun 19, 2009)

Great!


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

short wheel said:


> I'm on the way to order a ICT in S. But I have a question about the Seat Tube Length:
> On my other bike, the length from the crank to the top of the saddle is about 720 mm.
> The Seat Tube Length of the ICT in S is 376.4 mm - so I have to pull out the seat post about 340 mm. Is that possible? Because the seat post should be always as deep as the last frame connection is.
> (I don't know if this is clear)
> Greatings


what part of the crank? in which position?


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

My post (Thomson) sticks out 240mm. Approx total length from the centre of the BB spindle to the top of the post is 650mm.
The seat post is 360mm in length.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> what part of the crank? in which position?


I think people usually measure from crank center, don't they? Or at least, I do. My saddle rails are always 25.5" away from my crank center(aka bottom bracket).


----------



## short wheel (Jun 19, 2009)

From the center to top, please.


----------



## short wheel (Jun 19, 2009)

wArden said:


> I have a size small as well. I'll have a look when and measure when I get home.


May I ask again:
What I am looking for is the X1 and the X2 measurements in the drawing.








The Seat Tube Length (Center-Top) ist 376/28.3.
The seat post should be reaching from the top of seat tube + the length of X1 to the saddle hight (720/28.3). With the measurements of X1 I know how long the seat post must be. I have a inseam of about 815/32.

Thanks to the S people!


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

Ok. I'll get my measurements tonight.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

short wheel said:


> May I ask again:
> What I am looking for is the X1 and the X2 measurements in the drawing.
> View attachment 1026901
> 
> ...


this is the best I could do. The post is at it's max height. Right to the line.
If you need the post that high to be comfortable. You may want to try the med.


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

short wheel said:


> I'm on the way to order a ICT in S. But I have a question about the Seat Tube Length:
> On my other bike, the length from the crank to the top of the saddle is about 720 mm.
> The Seat Tube Length of the ICT in S is 376.4 mm - so I have to pull out the seat post about 340 mm. Is that possible? Because the seat post should be always as deep as the last frame connection is.
> (I don't know if this is clear)
> Greatings


To clarify, the measurement is made from the center of the BB to the top of the seat tube.


----------



## short wheel (Jun 19, 2009)

bikecycology said:


> To clarify, the measurement is made from the center of the BB to the top of the seat tube.


Yes, center to top.



ADKMTNBIKER said:


> this is the best I could do. The post is at it's max height. Right to the line.
> If you need the post that high to be comfortable. You may want to try the med.


Thanks a lot that helps. I need 720/28.3 for my right saddle hight. That's more or less what you measured. If I need a little more extra length, I can get a 400 mm seat post.

I tried the Medium, but always felt a little long for me. I didn't ride a small because there is no S in Austria. 
How heavy is the S?


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

short wheel said:


> Yes, center to top.
> 
> Thanks a lot that helps. I need 720/28.3 for my right saddle hight. That's more or less what you measured. If I need a little more extra length, I can get a 400 mm seat post.
> 
> ...


That's a little more difficult to get. As I don't have a scale. I'm guessing about 35 or so. She's a heffer.


----------



## short wheel (Jun 19, 2009)

Heffer?


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Finally got around to doing some of the stuff I wanted to originally do to my ICT Ops. 

I took off the outer ring and replaced it with a Surly OD Bashguard
Removed the front shifter and cable
Removed the rear shifter and replaced it with an SLX rapid fire shifter (couldn't get used to the micro shift thumb shifters!)
Finally got around to cutting off the extra three feet of steerer that Surly provides with their forks...

I love my bike, but sometimes do think about a Krampus...

Oh, and 'heffer' = heifer.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

36lbs for a medium. Pretty stock.








But considering a Mongoose full susser from Wally World is 35....not bad







I weighed my son's friend's bike when he was here. Lead?! Dang, that stuff is H E A V Y for what you get!


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Great day for riding. Crisp fall air, temp in the upper 30s.

Only my second ride on the ICT. Got several personal records. This bike is super fast on the loose gravel that dominates the local trails except on the rocky or rooty sections, then I could feel that it's still rigid. Braking bumps were a bit unpleaseant too. I'm still faster through those sections on my SB66, but I love riding the truck so far.


----------



## short wheel (Jun 19, 2009)

The thing is, I'm pretty much shure to get an ICT in S. My other bike is a doing it all Cyclocross bike with is about 9.5 kg/21lbs. So I don't know how important weight is for a fatbike. Most of the fatbikes are 14 kg in that price range. The ict is 16 kg.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Weigh your bikes less, and ride more.


----------



## abrar (Nov 15, 2015)

short wheel said:


> May I ask again:
> What I am looking for is the X1 and the X2 measurements in the drawing.
> View attachment 1026901
> 
> ...


What software/program are you using to measure your frame geometry there? I have been trying to find something that'll do that for ages.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

If you want to get really geeky about the geo, this works alright 
GearInches.com » Bike Geometry Comparator


----------



## short wheel (Jun 19, 2009)

Illustrator from Adobe


----------



## abrar (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for the help. I pretty much stayed up all night playing with it. Now, Do any of you remember the HS you used when setting up with the Bluto? The head tube is IS44 top and bottom, but the fork has a taper to it. I am slightly confused here. :S


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey fellow ICT owners, do Surly Nice Racks fit on the rear of this bad boy? I have seen people put them on the pugs & Moonies(granted, the offset is an issue that requires spacers/mounting tweaks) but I am not sure they can fit the ICT.
This is my expedition bike, so I am toying with racks and what options I have. Would like to stay silver colored, if possible(although, I might just powdercoat the dang thing hot pink to match my bike accents....so color might not be so much an issue!)


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Haven't posted a pic for a while.









Ah, that's better.


----------



## TomiKoo (Aug 2, 2015)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> Haven't posted a pic for a while.


Good point! Need to fix this immediately!


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Fun ride today on the ICT. Love this bike. Just installed a Reverb, and was too impatient to shorten the hose.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Rednblackbike said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering about bikepacking capabilities. My Ice Cream truck performed awesome.
> 
> View attachment 938336


Nice....! I have a bikepacking ICT Related question. I'm making a custom frame bag for a guy at the moment and was wondering what the widest possible width is at the bottom bracket for a frame bag. He thought possibly 110mm/4.3" would work without any foot interference. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

The BB measured from frame to frame end is 5.25"
To make sure you clear the chain, chainring bolts, and crank arms, 4.5" wide is about the biggest you could go and not have interference if you overstuffed your soft sided frame bags. At least visually, that is my take when I measured it & spun the cranks. 4.3" should be fine.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> The BB measured from frame to frame end is 5.25"
> To make sure you clear the chain, chainring bolts, and crank arms, 4.5" wide is about the biggest you could go and not have interference if you overstuffed your soft sided frame bags. At least visually, that is my take when I measured it & spun the cranks. 4.3" should be fine.


Thanks for the help. Have a great one!


----------



## InWyo (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Tooslow (Nov 21, 2015)

First post!

Been lurking here for a number of years. My cycle knowledge consist of changing tires and V brakes that's about it. I am not knowledgeable as most of you here and I have learned a lot in the pass few years. My current aging ride is a DB ascent EX year 1990 which I am the original owner. It is my only bike. It has served me very well.

I just realized the existence of FAT bikes 1 week ago when I was in LBS looking for new tires for the DB and knew I really need one. So, here I am with a store demo ICT! My 2nd bike.

Since my DB still has all factory parts on it (steel frame too) with the exception of updating to front shock I got 10 years back, I don't plan on doing much with ICT major component wise especially that I went way over my budget to get one. But there are some stuff I would like to consider and I have questions I hope you all can help:

1) The 36 front is too large for me and 22 too small for general putting around town, if I stay 2X, I would like to replace both 36/22 to like a 34/24 or 32/24... are those gearing advisable? where would I source compatible parts? I have read here that the surly rings may not be as durable as hoped and the OD crank has "unique" bolt pattern.

2) If I go with 1X, would the best chain line be achieved by replacing the inner ring or the outer? I assume I would need a NW ring... which brand would be compatible?

3) I am definitely going to try ghetto tubeless. I have asked LBS to order the proper QTubes. I would like to put reflective strips so they will show through the cut outs for bling and safety reasons, how wide do I need? is the order: rim -> reflective strip -> original rim strip -> QTube?

In general, I hope this bike will last me another 25 years like my DB has!

Thanks


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

Congrats on your purchase of the ICT. You will have a LOT of fun on that bike. It is probably my favourite bike that I have owned.

To answer some of your questions:



Tooslow said:


> 1) The 36 front is too large for me and 22 too small for general putting around town, if I stay 2X, I would like to replace both 36/22 to like a 34/24 or 32/24... are those gearing advisable? where would I source compatible parts? I have read here that the surly rings may not be as durable as hoped and the OD crank has "unique" bolt pattern.


I felt the same about the 36 tooth ring and went with a Blackspire 34 tooth. I probably could have gone with a 32 and be a bit more usable.
Blackspire - SuperPro 94/58 BCD Chainrings | Blackspire

I personally like the 22 tooth granny especially when riding in the snow. The tires are bigger and you are pushing more mass and have more traction/drag so it's nice to have the extra low gear. I find that I use more gear range across the cassette with the 22t.
As a tip: keep the clutch on the rear derailleur. I found that I would get chainsuck in the granny if I didn't have it on.

Surly OD cranks run on a 94 BCD (bolt circle diameter).

Wolf Tooth makes a 94 BCD ring but only in narrow-wide for 1x systems.

Which brings me to your next question...



Tooslow said:


> 2) If I go with 1X, would the best chain line be achieved by replacing the inner ring or the outer? I assume I would need a NW ring... which brand would be compatible?


Here is some info on the Surly website to answer converting over to 1x

OD crank and 1x11 drivetrains | Blog | Surly Bikes



Tooslow said:


> 3) I am definitely going to try ghetto tubeless. I have asked LBS to order the proper QTubes. I would like to put reflective strips so they will show through the cut outs for bling and safety reasons, how wide do I need? is the order: rim -> reflective strip -> original rim strip -> QTube?


I haven't converted to tubeless yet. I was going to set up ghetto-style with some Gorilla tape (the widest you can buy). I'm sure if you do a search you will find some good info on that, or someone will chime in with better experience.


----------



## Tooslow (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome and all your answers. It was between ICT and Wednesday. But, LBS weren't going to get W in anytime soon unless I order. Given the cost, I wasn't keen on ordering unless I touch/feel . So ICT it is. I did also got to try out a fatboy... that was also a nicely kitted bike. Very lively and nimble. The rims to me were prettier and ground control were much quieter and rolls better than bud/lou. I really don't need the fancy setup on the ICT; I believe W or the fatboy would have done me well for another 2 decades just that the fatboy doesn't feel as planted... almost too much feedback if you can believe it.

I checked out the rings from Blackspires... wow they are not cheap. I was going to bite the bullet and just go with the NW 28 from surly, but your insight on using the 22 in the snow got me questioning going 1X now; also, I can't seem to find any online. I never ridden in snow (we don't get much here anyhow) but, since I have a bike now that could, it got me curious. If I stay with 2X, I will definitely change out the outer to a smaller ring. Does the every 4 tooth remove one link rule still apply?

I will wait on the tubeless install order or ask in a separate thread.

thanks


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

If you are new to the fatbike thing and not sure if you will ride snow or not if I were you I'd keep the setup you have. Get used to the way the bike rides in different conditions, on the road, off-road, in snow etc. You will find out what you will need to change.
Keeping the 2x system will give you a lot of options and let you see what works.

I did 2 rides with the 36 tooth ring and found it was too high of a gear for me in the trails. On the road or flat gravel it was ok. But I found that I was always in the 3 lowest gears in the cassette, therefore, going to a smaller chainring will move me more into the middle cassette.

Changing tires to something more semi-slick (I have Big Fat Larry) for the summer. That makes a big difference.
So does tire pressure.


----------



## paxfobiscum (Dec 16, 2014)

To those using Chris King headsets on their ICTs, do you mind providing the specific model nu,ber of those headsets. Thanks. Paul


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

paxfobiscum said:


> To those using Chris King headsets on their ICTs, do you mind providing the specific model nu,ber of those headsets. Thanks. Paul


I'm running one. You need Inset 1. It's for 44mm headtube and 1.125" steerer.


----------



## paxfobiscum (Dec 16, 2014)

Ok, I will check Inset 1 in the fitting guide. I thought, based on the pics that I have seen so far, is that it would be Inset 3, which has the usual bulging Chris King bottom cup. Inset 1 has no cup in the bottom portion, so am I missing something. Could you please put in some pictures?


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

paxfobiscum said:


> Ok, I will check Inset 1 in the fitting guide. I thought, based on the pics that I have seen so far, is that it would be Inset 3, which has the usual bulging Chris King bottom cup. Inset 1 has no cup in the bottom portion, so am I missing something. Could you please put in some pictures?


Inset3 is for a tapered steerer. The ICT fork has a straight steerer.


----------



## paxfobiscum (Dec 16, 2014)

Well golly gee! Thanks Will.

That is indeed an Inset 1 headset you have there. What is strange is that I have seen pictures here in MTBR of a Surly ICT with an orange Chris King Headset but with the bottom bracket cup clearly shown in the bottom and the top just like what you have there. Strange. How can that be? Hmmm....


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

You're sure it was an ICT & not a Moonie or a Pugs? Some people repaint their rides and it must have been a non tapered headset.


----------



## Tooslow (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a smoother pavement or general purpose tire that would fit CS? Due to schedule/life, I rarely see dirt. I would rather save the knobbies for those special times. Also, while I do understand fat bike is about going as fat as possible, I would like to have a 2nd wheelset that are narrower like ~65-70mm range for general use. Other than margie lites and $$ carbons any other recommendations and where I can get some? I checked a couple of LBS and they don't stock anything FAT related and have to special order (full retail).

thanks


----------



## paxfobiscum (Dec 16, 2014)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> You're sure it was an ICT & not a Moonie or a Pugs? Some people repaint their rides and it must have been a non tapered headset.


You could be right. But it certainly looked like an ICT. It's a thread here somewhere in MTBR where the guy posted pics of his ICT with orange hubs, cables, rims strips and that orange Chris King headset I was talking about. In fact, he eventually sold it and I saw more pics somewhere else....


----------



## paxfobiscum (Dec 16, 2014)

11Sport said:


> Form the looks of the last several posts, I need to go 5"...
> View attachment 952274
> View attachment 952275


Here are those pics with the orange Chris King Headset. Notice the bottom cups of the Chris King is showing here. The frame certainly looks like an ICT to me...

The plot thickens. :>)


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Who was the member? Can't you just ask him? It certainly looks like an ICT from all angles and the MDS rear chipset ends, so not a repaint or fake stickers job. But the headset looks like an old style non taper, weird indeed!


----------



## paxfobiscum (Dec 16, 2014)

The member is "11Sport" as indicated in the quote. I sent him a PM already and asked him on the thread. Never got a response. So the question remains: Why the different Chris King Headset versions?


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

Is the ICT fork steel tube tapered? If not then he could have installed a 1.5" compatible lower cup and have an adapter race on the fork. That way he could more easily swap to a Bluto which have a tapered steer tube.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

From the Surly site. Bottom EC which is external cup

Headset/Steertube44mm ID. Recommend EC44 lower cups. Zero Stack on top is o.k.


Pedaling


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

paxfobiscum said:


> Well golly gee! Thanks Will.
> 
> That is indeed an Inset 1 headset you have there. What is strange is that I have seen pictures here in MTBR of a Surly ICT with an orange Chris King Headset but with the bottom bracket cup clearly shown in the bottom and the top just like what you have there. Strange. How can that be? Hmmm....


I've seen those too. The is a bottom race that allows for the external bottom bearing and reduces to the 1.125" steerer. People run these if they also run a Bluto so that you are already setup with the headset. I don't plan on going squish on the front so I chose this route.


----------



## Tooslow (Nov 21, 2015)

Had some time off so I decided to converted to tubeless with Qtubes method; not that I know what it does for me but I did it anyways. Went well except mine never "popped" even with a compressor.

Went for a 5 mile ride paved and very mild single track and no leaks. Will see tomorrow if they still keep pressure overnight.

My pump doesn't register pressure at all at this level but tires have some give if you squeeze it.

Really nice ride and the clutch did well with no chain slap even though I was not smooth at all.

Any one can recommend more of a road tire for general use? For tubless, changing tires, do I need to redo the Q tubes or can I reuse?

thanks


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

peterdaam said:


> Is the ICT fork steel tube tapered? If not then he could have installed a 1.5" compatible lower cup and have an adapter race on the fork. That way he could more easily swap to a Bluto which have a tapered steer tube.


No it is not. Running the 1.5" lower with the adapter race is a good solution for future Bluto compatibility.

Same applies to the Wednesday BTW.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Tooslow said:


> Had some time off so I decided to converted to tubeless with Qtubes method; not that I know what it does for me but I did it anyways. Went well except mine never "popped" even with a compressor.
> 
> Went for a 5 mile ride paved and very mild single track and no leaks. Will see tomorrow if they still keep pressure overnight.
> 
> ...


I trim the excess tube right to the rim so I don't try to save it. I just replace the split tube. Better to ultimately have two sets of wheels. 
I rode Bud and Lou for almost two years. I started doing a 12 mile paved path near my house to build stamina after a broken ankle. I wore poor Lou down to the nub. I replaced it with a 4.8 Knard on the rear. Kept Bud up front. LOVE the combo. Bike rolls way better.


----------



## Tooslow (Nov 21, 2015)

NYrr496 said:


> I trim the excess tube right to the rim so I don't try to save it. I just replace the split tube. Better to ultimately have two sets of wheels.
> I rode Bud and Lou for almost two years. I started doing a 12 mile paved path near my house to build stamina after a broken ankle. I wore poor Lou down to the nub. I replaced it with a 4.8 Knard on the rear. Kept Bud up front. LOVE the combo. Bike rolls way better.


Hey thanks for the advice. I been trying to find a low cost set of rims to make swap easier. The Marge lite set built is costly $700 ish I think. I was thinking with them + fat b nimbles for general use and save cs for snow days. Although we don't much snow at all so they would see little use. $20 tubes $8 sealant per swap plus time can get annoying I imagine and I would rather save the money for a bike stand


----------



## DoNotPay (Aug 13, 2014)

*ICT Ops - First Day of Riding*

Today was my first day of riding my new ICT Ops. My first fat bike too. Anyway, I rode it on one of the local trails. I don't know what psi I had, since my floor pump didn't seem to register it. I can tell that I should get a gauge that can measure lower pressures. I was pleased how it did over the rocks and roots. The only non-stock item is that I have SLX shifters, not the micro shifters.

I was going to get a Wednesday, but went for the ICT Ops after Surly dropped the price of the ICT. The bike reminds me of my old Karate Monkey, just bigger. But, like the KM, I am thinking of getting a suspension fork.


----------



## Tooslow (Nov 21, 2015)

Nice! It was between Wednesday and ict for me too. Dealer had an ict but need to order Wednesday and ops version so I ended up with big blue. Nice looking stealth black. I am building fenders for mine now


----------



## caad4rep (Sep 7, 2011)

I realize the ICT is the anti-weight weenie bike but I'm curious if anyone has tried put one on a serious diet?

I've had one since last fall and love it but it's a little heavy for racing. I'd love to get it under 30lbs but not sure if it's worth my time/money. Anyone else try something like this?


----------



## paxfobiscum (Dec 16, 2014)

caad4rep said:


> I realize the ICT is the anti-weight weenie bike but I'm curious if anyone has tried put one on a serious diet?
> 
> I've had one since last fall and love it but it's a little heavy for racing. I'd love to get it under 30lbs but not sure if it's worth my time/money. Anyone else try something like this?


- New wheelset with carbon rims and light hubs?
- No front derailleur
- RaceFace Turbine Cinch crankset
- Carbon stem, bar and post (yikes!)
- Carbon saddle

That's pretty much all the stuff that you can change. With that said,HOWEVER, this frames is heavy and changing those items won't make a big dent. It would still probably be more than 30 lbs. You're better off getting one of those really cheap Chinese carbon frame / fork assemblies and put all those items above into that plastic frame.

Your call...


----------



## Tooslow (Nov 21, 2015)

If I were to change out chain ring, do I have to take the crank off he bike?

Thanks


----------



## paxfobiscum (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Tooslow said:


> If I were to change out chain ring, do I have to take the crank off he bike?
> 
> Thanks


You do not need to remove the cranks. Watch this video if you want some details.


----------



## InWyo (Sep 10, 2013)

What are all of you using for a 1X conversion with the OD crank? What's the smallest NW ring available that is compatible with that crank?


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

Surly makes a 28t stainless steel NW ring with a 58mm BCD (mount it on the inner ring holes).
Drivetrain | Parts and Accessories | Surly Bikes

Wolf Tooth makes a 28t aluminum NW with a 94mm BCD (mount on the outer ring holes).
94 mm BCD for 5-bolt Cranks - wolftoothcomponents.com

I would personally go with the Surly since it mounts on the inner ring of the crank and will give you a better chainline. Also, it leaves space to run a bash guard as well.


----------



## JaMMu76 (Jan 19, 2008)

caad4rep said:


> I realize the ICT is the anti-weight weenie bike but I'm curious if anyone has tried put one on a serious diet?
> 
> I've had one since last fall and love it but it's a little heavy for racing. I'd love to get it under 30lbs but not sure if it's worth my time/money. Anyone else try something like this?





JaMMu76 said:


> Just under 30lbs
> View attachment 976628


I got mine just under 30lbs, it was a huge difference with those wheels and tires comparing to clown shoe and Bud/Lou set. 
I really miss that bike :cryin:


----------



## Fen (Mar 27, 2014)

*Diet ICT; trail capable*



paxfobiscum said:


> - New wheelset with carbon rims and light hubs?
> - No front derailleur
> - RaceFace Turbine Cinch crankset
> - Carbon stem, bar and post (yikes!)
> ...


I guess that dude would be me... Finished the build 6 days ago. It's not all weenie as its for trail riding in New Zealand, but the spec is:

Large ICT frame, custom powder coated
120mm Bluto
Nextie Wild Dragon 90mm carbon rims
Hope Fatsno hubs
DT Aerolite spokes with alloy nipples
45Nrth Dillinger 5 4.8" tyres (not studded), set up tubeless with a Stan's Flow rim strip
Raceface 6C 800mm carbon bar
Raceface 35mm x 35mm Atlas stem
Specialized ergo grips
XTR trail brakes
Shimano IceTech rotors 203mm f, 180mm r
XTR rear derailleur
XTR shifter
1x11 with XT 11-42 rear cassette
Raceface Next SL crank and single ring, running 22 tooth just now as I like to be able to climb vertically
KS LEV 150mm dropper post
Tune Speedneedle Alcantara saddle
XTR trail pedals
Beaver Guard

It comes in at 14.4KG (31.5lb) with pedals, carbon bottle cage and Garmin mount.


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

Sounds like a real nice build! Post some pictures!!
And how do you like the 120mm Bluto?


----------



## Fen (Mar 27, 2014)

peterdaam said:


> Sounds like a real nice build! Post some pictures!!
> And how do you like the 120mm Bluto?


The Bluto took a bit of dialling in - the recommended air pressure was way high compared with where I have it now. I like it, but I'm still getting used to it. It's a different ride to the 29er XC dually I've been riding recently and it's also a lot different to the first-gen FatBoy Expert I used to have (rigid of course).

I went with 120mm as someone locally was selling it brand new in the box for way less than ordering one through the LBS would be, and it may be better dropping it to 100mm but I'll see how it goes. It's the slackest angled bike I've owned and I'll give it some time to see how I like it. Yesterday I took it down a couple of more advanced trails than I normally ride so I think it's going well.

I've had creaking BB issues that shortened a couple of rides so I bonded the cups in as per Raceface instructions last night and hopefully will get out tomorrow if the weather plays nice.

Pictures - here you go. The iPad didn't play nice with the upload so I'm on my Mac now.


----------



## Fen (Mar 27, 2014)

Fen said:


> I guess that dude would be me... Finished the build 6 days ago. It's not all weenie as its for trail riding in New Zealand, but the spec is:
> 
> Large ICT frame, custom powder coated
> 120mm Bluto
> ...


Thinking about how light an ICT could go...

My partner has an ICT Ops in XS. It's stock apart from SLX hydro brakes and it has 3.8 Knards in place of the Nates. It weighs 13.6KG with pedals and no saddle (it's on her new road bike while she waits for a second one to arrive), so almost exactly the same as mine, probably a few grams / ounces lighter.

I'm guessing that I could easily drop mine around another 2.5-3kg with tyres like 4" Jumbo Jim (790g each I believe versus my 1490g Dillingers, so 1,400g right there), fitting the Surly rigid fork would save me about 300g, a Lauf Carbonara, which I'd like to try, would save 600g and a rigid carbon fork could probably save close to 1kg. A fixed carbon seat post would save another 350g maybe.

I could also weenie-out by replacing some of my components that are light but not the lightest available to save another few grams, and go with smaller rotors I guess.

I don't know what penalty the large frame has over the XS as I didn't weigh just my frame and my partner's came partially assembled so I couldn't weigh it bare even if I had wanted to (without stripping it anyway).

Setting the weight of different size frames apart in that case I think you could get large ICT down to about 11kg / 23lb if you _really_ wanted to, and I could drop mine to 12kg pretty easily with tyres, the rigid fork and a new seat post. I could probably get that close to 11.5kg with a carbon fork.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Any of you guys experience any issues with the wider Q factor of the ICT? Or with the PFBB giving you any issues?


----------



## Fen (Mar 27, 2014)

dustyduke22 said:


> Any of you guys experience any issues with the wider Q factor of the ICT? Or with the PFBB giving you any issues?


Yes on the PFBB - I used Loctite on mine around 24 hours ago as recommended by Raceface because it was creaking. Why might I have experienced creaks is that I had my frame powder coated and therefore the internal coating was removed when it was stripped, which could be enough to upset the tolerances. Raceface does use metal cups which should be better than plastic (which I assume is what the stock bike has), but if I've lost 0.5mm through the internal coating being removed then that's all it would take.

In terms of Q factor I don't expect any issues. I really noticed it for about 30 seconds when I started riding the ICT after a 29er XC bike, but that was it. It is wider than my Fatboy was, but not massively so and I found my Fatboy all-day comfortable - moreso than any of my other bikes, ECR included.


----------



## paxfobiscum (Dec 16, 2014)

Goodness gracious Fen, my estimate of all those components add up to almost $3,500, not too mention a custom paint job that would add anothe $500.

Jeez... all to reduce the weight by 5 pounds. I hope you bought just the frame and built it up, because technically that is the only single thing left from an original spec Surly ICT.

You must really love this frameset.


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

Goodness gracious, Fen...that bike gets me a lil' randy. Very nice.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Seconded. Fen, that's a really nice build. Love the custom paint.


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

paxfobiscum said:


> Jeez... all to reduce the weight by 5 pounds.


Five pounds is a lot of weight. Especially in the wheels.

That paint job looks great!


----------



## short wheel (Jun 19, 2009)

wArden said:


> That paint job looks great!


Looks like a 9zero7 (Sliding dropout - 135mm frame) Design


----------



## Tooslow (Nov 21, 2015)

I hate to post after such a fancy build. I finally put in 32 ring from origin8. I had to do a lot of derailleur adjustment to get it to shift even now there some combination of cog that will cause shifting from 22 to 32 trouble especially going up hill. 

Is there anything specific about mounting ring? The surly ring has a key hole that goes to crank but this after market one does not. Just want to make sure I am doing it right. I had to take to crank off due to some of the holes were blocked and I would hate to have to do it again

Thanks


----------



## Fen (Mar 27, 2014)

frozenmonkey said:


> Goodness gracious, Fen...that bike gets me a lil' randy. Very nice.


Ha!

Thanks guys. The build got out of hand really.

I had a Fatboy Expert which I bought on a whim, started to use more and more and eventually loved so much it was the only bike I would ride, but I wanted front suspension so I could ride it more.

With the QR hubs and (what now looks like) non-standard spacing it was going to cost a fair bit to add a Bluto and I really would have wanted a new wheel so I could switch back to rigid rather than lace in a new hub. And it would still be QR rear.

Then the NZ Surly importer decided to close down and they offered their remaining stock for huge discount. I paid about half list for the frame set. They got cheaper still and yesterday you could have picked up a small Pugsley frame set for NZ$149 and a pair of Nates for NZ$20 each before it sold out.

I couldn't decide on a colour scheme that would work with the blue and be different as 2 friends already had, or were building, blue ICTs with Nextie wheels, one with blue and one with green rims. I went to a local powder coater and chose the green, and then I painted the white sections over it myself and used a Surly decal set.

I figured I'd build it slowly over time, but then I saw the Bluto going for a good price and snapped that up which got me enthusiastic and I ordered the rims and then it snowballed. I guess that the components are possibly a bit much for a steel frame, but saying that the frame isn't massively heavy and it is the only stock ICT component in the build.

I'm going to ride it for a while, and keep my eye on the market while I do, and make a call if I want to go dual suspension. I already like the look of the Maxx Huraxdax frame and I could move all but my seat post across to one of those. Or if someone brings a dual suspension carbon frame with 197 x 12 rear thru axle I'd be keen on that. But I'm not sure if I need rear suspension. If I do buy a new frame I'll build the ICT rigid with lower end components (XT most likely) and share wheels between the two.


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

I don't see anything wrong with having XTR on an ICT.


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

ICT Ops go on sale!
http://surlybikes.com/blog/post/get_em_while_theyre_fat


----------



## FinPhotographer (Nov 2, 2013)

Fen said:


> Raceface Next SL crank and single ring, running 22 tooth just now as I like to be able to climb vertically


Really nice looking build!
Did you use the RF's ICT spesific spacer set to setup correctly that crankset? I tought that only Turbine would fit on ICT..


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

peterdaam said:


> ICT Ops go on sale!
> Get ?em while they?re fat. | Blog | Surly Bikes


I met FIVE guys on the trail yesterday that all have ICTs coming.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Fen said:


> The Bluto took a bit of dialling in - the recommended air pressure was way high compared with where I have it now. I like it, but I'm still getting used to it. It's a different ride to the 29er XC dually I've been riding recently and it's also a lot different to the first-gen FatBoy Expert I used to have (rigid of course).
> 
> I went with 120mm as someone locally was selling it brand new in the box for way less than ordering one through the LBS would be, and it may be better dropping it to 100mm but I'll see how it goes. It's the slackest angled bike I've owned and I'll give it some time to see how I like it. Yesterday I took it down a couple of more advanced trails than I normally ride so I think it's going well.
> 
> ...


How wide is that D5 on your 90mm rim? Can you please measure it? thnx!!


----------



## mtnlaurel (Nov 5, 2014)

Just ordered an ICT Ops with Deore shifters and Bud/Lou (get to keep the Nates as well) for $1500 out the door. Was thinking about getting a Framed Alaskan, but the sale on this was pretty killer. The slack geometry and ability to ride dirt made it seem like a better buy. Anyone think I'll have regrets?


----------



## Fen (Mar 27, 2014)

FinPhotographer said:


> Really nice looking build!
> Did you use the RF's ICT spesific spacer set to setup correctly that crankset? I tought that only Turbine would fit on ICT..


To be honest I'm not sure. LBS fitted the bearing cups and sleeve, and gave me the crank set with the longer (190?) Cinch axle already in the non-drive crank arm, plus a bunch of spacers, so all I had to do was put the axle through and bolt on the drive side with chain ring when it arrived (it was on back order).

I just packed it evenly with spacers either side, torqued it to spec and used the adjuster ring on the non-drive arm to take the last hair of gap out.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

mtnlaurel said:


> Just ordered an ICT Ops with Deore shifters and Bud/Lou (get to keep the Nates as well) for $1500 out the door. Was thinking about getting a Framed Alaskan, but the sale on this was pretty killer. The slack geometry and ability to ride dirt made it seem like a better buy. Anyone think I'll have regrets?


Wow. Shimano shifters, Bud/Lou AND Nates... good deal!


----------



## Fen (Mar 27, 2014)

LCW said:


> How wide is that D5 on your 90mm rim? Can you please measure it? thnx!!


I don't have exactly the right tool for the job, but using a square and a metal ruler I make it 110mm (4.33"). They have been mounted tubeless for about 10 days so I imagine have stretched about as much as they will. That seems a bit disappointing, but it's in line with what these guys found in their review: 45NRTH Dillinger 5 Studded Fat Bike Tire Review | Fyxation


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Fen said:


> I don't have exactly the right tool for the job, but using a square and a metal ruler I make it 110mm (4.33"). They have been mounted tubeless for about 10 days so I imagine have stretched about as much as they will. That seems a bit disappointing, but it's in line with what these guys found in their review: 45NRTH Dillinger 5 Studded Fat Bike Tire Review | Fyxation


Awesome!! Thanks much!!


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

FinPhotographer said:


> Really nice looking build!
> Did you use the RF's ICT spesific spacer set to setup correctly that crankset? I tought that only Turbine would fit on ICT..


The Next SL and Turbine are using the same Cinch system and both work on the ICT.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

bikecycology said:


> Inset3 is for a tapered steerer. The ICT fork has a straight steerer.
> View attachment 1032879


This is not an Inset 3. Inset 3 has a 44 upper and 49 lower.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

bikecycology said:


> I've seen those too. The is a bottom race that allows for the external bottom bearing and reduces to the 1.125" steerer. People run these if they also run a Bluto so that you are already setup with the headset. I don't plan on going squish on the front so I chose this route.


I believe what you want to run the ICT fork and Bluto is an Inset 4 with a 44mm external lower cup. This will work for the Bluto. For the ICT fork, order the Devolution 1.5--->1.125 baseplate p.n. PHS626


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

Built this guy up last night.










Already have installed RaceFace AEffect pedals and Oury lock-ons. Needs a new seatpost and saddle, and I'll be ready to rip.

Carbon bars and maybe a Bluto in the future.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

So I'm about to pull the trigger on a ICT ops since I found a pretty good deal. Just wondering about sizing I tested out a large Wednesday and it didn't really feel stretched out to me which is strange because I'm only 5'8 with a 30" inseam. So I'm thinking about going with a Medium ICT Ops? 

Also rode a Salsa beargrease in Medium and that felt pretty spot on as well.

I see majority of people are running the Bluto 100mm, has anyone tried out the 80mm Bluto though?


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

dustyduke22 said:


> This is not an Inset 3. Inset 3 has a 44 upper and 49 lower.


Yes, this is not an inset3


----------



## catskillstinky (Dec 28, 2012)

What kind of good deal did you find? Surly marked them down to $1200 a week ago, so make sure you're getting that price.



goforbroke said:


> So I'm about to pull the trigger on a ICT ops since I found a pretty good deal. Just wondering about sizing I tested out a large Wednesday and it didn't really feel stretched out to me which is strange because I'm only 5'8 with a 30" inseam. So I'm thinking about going with a Medium ICT Ops?
> 
> Also rode a Salsa beargrease in Medium and that felt pretty spot on as well.
> 
> I see majority of people are running the Bluto 100mm, has anyone tried out the 80mm Bluto though?


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

catskillstinky said:


> What kind of good deal did you find? Surly marked them down to $1200 a week ago, so make sure you're getting that price.


Yeah that's exactly what I found, I'm just trying to figure out my size.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

goforbroke said:


> Yeah that's exactly what I found, I'm just trying to figure out my size.


Pretty sure they're out of larges so I hope a medium will fit you. :thumbsup:


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

Zowie said:


> Pretty sure they're out of larges so I hope a medium will fit you. :thumbsup:


I'm a tree stump (5'8) and have no business being on a large. Apparently the mediums are out of stock, so I might just grab a small. I just like a cramped cockpit, even though everyone my height is on a small.

I just got an :idea: and compared the small ICT specs to my small Cotic Bfe, it will work for sure.

Now if I could could just found a White Bluto in 100mm, apparently they only come in white on OE bikes.


----------



## McGuillicuddy (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey, can I ask any of the gracious folks in here to measure the standover on a medium ICT? The reported standover of 30.7"/779m seems extremely high for a medium frame. Also I am hearing of people with inseams well below 31" saying they have okay clearance on a medium ICT. I'm wondering if Surly's reported SO measurement might be somehow inflated.


----------



## McGuillicuddy (Jul 14, 2007)

goforbroke said:


> So I'm about to pull the trigger on a ICT ops since I found a pretty good deal. Just wondering about sizing I tested out a large Wednesday and it didn't really feel stretched out to me which is strange because I'm only 5'8 with a 30" inseam. So I'm thinking about going with a Medium ICT Ops?


With a reported Standover of 30.7", you would be comfortable with a medium?


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

McGuillicuddy said:


> Hey, can I ask any of the gracious folks in here to measure the standover on a medium ICT? The reported standover of 30.7"/779m seems extremely high for a medium frame. Also I am hearing of people with inseams well below 31" saying they have okay clearance on a medium ICT. I'm wondering if Surly's reported SO measurement might be somehow inflated.


Well with my tires rediculously overinflated and me not on it, it is 30.7 in the center of the TT to the ground. But where I actually stand over the TT, more rearward towards the seat tube & crank is closer to 29.5. If I have one foot on the pedal and my tires properly deflated for riding(hubby rode it last, he is 200lbs...I am 120), you can probably subtract another inch from both measurements to the ground. 
Your real world measurements may vary


----------



## mtnlaurel (Nov 5, 2014)

McGuillicuddy said:


> Hey, can I ask any of the gracious folks in here to measure the standover on a medium ICT? The reported standover of 30.7"/779m seems extremely high for a medium frame. Also I am hearing of people with inseams well below 31" saying they have okay clearance on a medium ICT. I'm wondering if Surly's reported SO measurement might be somehow inflated.


Just stood over my Medium Ice Cream truck and at the lowest point the standover is 30". The highest point is definitely in my crotch (without shoes on). I'm 5'11" and went with a medium and at this point I'm pretty happy with that. However most bike cockpits have always felt long for me, so maybe I have short arms or something. From the center of the steerer to the center of the saddle is the same length as my Large Kona Hei Hei Hei.


----------



## McGuillicuddy (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

McGuillicuddy said:


> With a reported Standover of 30.7", you would be comfortable with a medium?


I think a medium would fit be fine, need be if I'm a little stretched out I would just run a shorter stem. I believe the medium frame runs a 70mm stem.
I tested out a large Wednesday and wasn't overly stretched out...but it was too big for me, check out the saddle height.That's why I figured I could go with a medium. I just hope the small isn't going to make me feel cramped.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Um, yeah, that saddle is pretty low. Here is how mine ended up. Med is okay.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> Um, yeah, that saddle is pretty low. Here is how mine ended up. Med is okay.


I tried out a Medium Salsa beargrease Carbon as well, and felt perfectly at home on that bike. What size is yours?


----------



## DoNotPay (Aug 13, 2014)

McGuillicuddy said:


> Hey, can I ask any of the gracious folks in here to measure the standover on a medium ICT?


I'm 5'8" with shorter legs and my Medium ICT Ops with a stock setup fits great.

Here is what it looks like:

Front







Middle







Back


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)

i 5'8 too and 16" feels just avesome


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

Seems like a personal preference of liking a smaller frame or one a little bigger.

I'm diggin the purple.

What length stem are you running?


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)

goforbroke said:


> Seems like a personal preference of liking a smaller frame or one a little bigger.
> 
> I'm diggin the purple.
> 
> What length stem are you running?


590ett is quet M size i think)
45mm stem 760 handlebar


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

ICTOPS


Sunday Funday Ride

Still getting her dialed in, but she is awesome. Nailed a few lines that I have never been able to clean successfully on any other bike ever.

ICT OPS = Large Frame
I = 6'​


----------



## McGuillicuddy (Jul 14, 2007)

DoNotPay said:


> I'm 5'8" with shorter legs and my Medium ICT Ops with a stock setup fits great.
> 
> Here is what it looks like:
> 
> ...


Thank you VERY much! This clears up everything for me. In fact it looks like the ICT has a lower Standover than my RM Thunderbolt, which is completely in contradiction to the published geometry numbers. To Surly's credit, it looks like their numbers are spot on. Don't know what the guy at RMB was on when he measured the standover on the Medium Thunderbolt!


----------



## sgillmore (Mar 11, 2013)

I've been riding a Pug Ops for a couple years now, but when Surly put everything on sale I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to upgrade. Here's my new ICT Ops with a few upgrades. I replaced the BB7s with a set of Shimano SLX hydraulics and swapped out thumb shifters. I also swapped out the Nate 3.8" tires for 4.7" Bontrager Barbegazis setup tubeless. This thing is a blast.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

goforbroke said:


> I tried out a Medium Salsa beargrease Carbon as well, and felt perfectly at home on that bike. What size is yours?


my BG is a small but I wanted it that way, tighter, lighter, more nimble for racing. SO wasn't a factor really in my considerations, I spend more time RIDING the bike vs STANDING over my TT


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

yup,i couldnt resist the sale prices,especially with a shop discount on top...

never even rode it stock...
wolf tooth 28 tooth chainring
xt 11 speed 11-40 cassette,shifter,and derailleur
expedo spry pedals
salsa bars off my krampus,soon to be replaced with race face atlas bars
hope space doctor stack spacers
vee tire bulldozers..


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

You snooze you lose. I went to my LBS today to order a small and they are all gone. Oh well....:madman:



cka3o4nuk said:


> 590ett is quet M size i think)
> 45mm stem 760 handlebar


Yeah my small Cotic Bfe is 577mm top tube length and the medium is actually 590mm on the money. So I'm guessing the ICT small isn't so small which is good for me at least.



Nakedbabytoes said:


> my BG is a small but I wanted it that way, tighter, lighter, more nimble for racing. SO wasn't a factor really in my considerations, I spend more time RIDING the bike vs STANDING over my TT


Makes sense if you're racing it. Cool bike BTW.


----------



## Tooslow (Nov 21, 2015)

I see many are running 1X. Has anyone seen / tried this:

http://www.sunrace.cz/dokumenty/sunrace2015.pdf

they seem to produce a 10 speed that is up to a 42 around the same $ as just a 42 tooth cog aftermarket. With this, no surgery required for the stock slx cassette as it is a swap and no need to buy XT to avoid surgery.

I am going to stick with 2X since I got my 32 ring on now. But this looks like an interesting option.

just wondering...


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

Tooslow said:


> I see many are running 1X. Has anyone seen / tried this:
> 
> http://www.sunrace.cz/dokumenty/sunrace2015.pdf


I've seen that some Cannondales are coming spec'ed with that Sunrace 10p cassette. They seem to shift pretty well and look like they are constructed well. Might a bit on the heavier side but that's not a big deal.


----------



## DoNotPay (Aug 13, 2014)

*New Frame bag*

New frame bag for my ICT Ops.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

DoNotPay said:


> New frame bag for my ICT Ops.
> 
> View attachment 1038075


Do you happen to know what frame bag # that is? (2,3,7 or 8?). Also what frame size is that?

I tried a #2 on my Med Wednesday and it was too small despite it being the size recommended on Surly's own charts. So I'm thinking a 3 or 8.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

goforbroke said:


> I think a medium would fit be fine, need be if I'm a little stretched out I would just run a shorter stem. I believe the medium frame runs a 70mm stem.
> I tested out a large Wednesday and wasn't overly stretched out...but it was too big for me, check out the saddle height.That's why I figured I could go with a medium. I just hope the small isn't going to make me feel cramped.


I'm 5'6 with 29.5 inseam. I ride a Med Wednesday. Sizing feels perfect to me. I'd highly suggest you try out the small before pulling the trigger. While you may like a smaller fit than me (l like to be a bit stretched out) I'd think that it would be too small. The bars might hit your knees on tight turns type of thing.

My M Wednesday came with a 70mm stem stock (the surly specs say 80mm but it's either wrong or my bike got the wrong stem. Either way, the 70 feels just right)

EDIT: it seems Surly corrected the stem lengths in their size charts. XS & S get 60. M & L get 70. XL gets 80.

EDIT 2: it appears that indeed they did mid-production: https://surlybikes.com/blog/post/the_more_things_stay_the_same_the_more_they_change


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

For those of you running front suspension on your ict, what length travel are you running and what's your a2c length (I'm aware that the stock fork is 483).

Thanks.


----------



## DoNotPay (Aug 13, 2014)

LCW said:


> Do you happen to know what frame bag # that is? (2,3,7 or 8?). Also what frame size is that?
> 
> I tried a #2 on my Med Wednesday and it was too small despite it being the size recommended on Surly's own charts. So I'm thinking a 3 or 8.


Sure. The tag on the inside has a "7". My bike is a Medium frame. It's a good fit.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

^Recent Ride


----------



## Greenpea (Mar 11, 2010)

The wife surprised my with an ICT for Christmas. I have been talking about this bike for some time and we had gotten my 10 yr old a Specialized RipRock (Mid-Fat 24 inch) for Christmas, so she green lighted me a couple of days before. I had lucked into this bike, which was built up from the frame and decked out with a really nice parts kit. I really fought with the idea of picking up a new ICT Ops from the Surly sale but the gentleman I bought this from was very knowledgeable and great to work with, I wouldn't be surprised if he was on here. His love of Campagnolo and Steal bikes was considerable.

The boy and I have ridden everyday since Christmas and have really enjoyed it. We hit the local trail yesterday and both of us were grinning from ear to ear. His little setup floats great for his 65lbs and the Ice Cream Truck is everything I has hoped it would be.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Man, I miss K.C. singletrack! Nice video.... thanks.


----------



## Happycoop (Feb 10, 2013)

Hoping for some sizing help/feedback. Looking to order an ICT Ops ASAP, but there are no Surly dealers near me and even within several hours no LBS have any Small or XS for me to try. I'm a XC type rider, and will be doing a lot of bikepacking on the new ride. Snow isn't a concern, as I live in FL (although sand riding will certainly occur, and I'm sure I'll take it up north now and then, but I don't want to build/buy based on snow riding). 

I'm 5'4" with a 29.25" standover (think short legs longer torso). My last hardtail was a '93 Kona Kilauea with a 14" seat tube and 21" top tube (RIP, frame finally gave up the ghost after over 20 yrs on her). My road bike is a 49cm Bianchi with a BB to saddle rail measurement of 23.5" and effective top tube of 20.5". 

My best guess is I could do either a Small or XS. Based on measurements alone, I would say XS. The only real advantage I see with a Small instead would be a slightly larger main triangle to allow for a bigger frame bag. The top tube measurements are almost the same. 

Thanks in advance!

Coop


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

^It sounds like you understand the what to look at, but you should keep in mind that this bike was designed to have a shorter stem than an old school mtb. 
XS = 22.6"
SM = 23.2"
and if you care alot about standover
XS = 28.0"
SM = 29.3"

Sounds like you are leaning towards the XS and worst case scenario there is you have alot of seatpost showing and a longer than stock stem with alot of steertube. If you go small and it is too big, then its hard to make it smaller. . .

On a seperate note. . . WE GOT SNOW!!!!1!!!!111!


----------



## Happycoop (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback...jealous of the snow! I grew up in the Appalachian mountains in western NC, and definitely miss riding in the white stuff.


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

Happycoop said:


> Hoping for some sizing help/feedback. Looking to order an ICT Ops ASAP, but there are no Surly dealers near me and even within several hours no LBS have any Small or XS for me to try. I'm a XC type rider, and will be doing a lot of bikepacking on the new ride. Snow isn't a concern, as I live in FL (although sand riding will certainly occur, and I'm sure I'll take it up north now and then, but I don't want to build/buy based on snow riding).
> 
> I'm 5'4" with a 29.25" standover (think short legs longer torso). My last hardtail was a '93 Kona Kilauea with a 14" seat tube and 21" top tube (RIP, frame finally gave up the ghost after over 20 yrs on her). My road bike is a 49cm Bianchi with a BB to saddle rail measurement of 23.5" and effective top tube of 20.5".
> 
> ...


I went through this same thing. I'm 5'5" 28.5" inseam. What helped is that I ride a small Karate Monkey. I compared the measurements between the two, knowing I've shortened up the stock stem on the KM and ride it more as a cyclocross, with big tires. I went for the XS. I'm glad I did. After building it up and getting a few miles in it feels just right, like a fun BMX cruiser. It's a blast on the single track near me - on the dirt and in the snow.

I wasn't looking for something to bike pack with, just something that would be a blast on the trails , and I found it.

Good luck.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Happycoop (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks! Sounds like I'll be ordering the XS. Curious for those who ride rigid, do you miss the front shock or plan to swap? I'm just thinking that when I order it that would be the opportune time to have the shop swap everything needed if I'm going to end up going that route anyway. I haven't ridden full rigid since the early 90's!


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

Happycoop said:


> Thanks! Sounds like I'll be ordering the XS. Curious for those who ride rigid, do you miss the front shock or plan to swap?
> 
> I haven't noticed, the tires soak up a lot. There's a review on fat-bike.com and the author threw a Bluto on the ICT and said it was a big improvement. If I had the $ I'd love to try it.
> 
> ...


----------



## ETChipotle (Sep 20, 2014)

That would be great if the Medium Ice Cream Truck fits a #7 frame bag, because that's also the recommended size frame bag for my Medium Ogre. Okay now you've got me thinking...


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

ETChipotle said:


> That would be great if the Medium Ice Cream Truck fits a #7 frame bag, because that's also the recommended size frame bag for my Medium Ogre. Okay now you've got me thinking...


There is a chart on Surly's website that show what bag fits on what frame.








There in lies the problem with a XS ICT, gonna have to go with a custom frame bag if I chose to go that route.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

As far as that chart goes, the 2 on my M Wednesday fit like ****... Was way too short. Going to be try either a 3 or 7.


----------



## DoNotPay (Aug 13, 2014)

I earlier pictured my Medium ICT with a #7, but here are some measurements. Again, it fits great.

Maximum Width








Maximum Height








Interior with #7 tag








Overall showing straps


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Clearly Surly is messed up with their recommendations on which bag for both the ICT and Wednesday.










From DoNotPay's pics the 7 fits great.

And here are pics of my M Wednesday. First with the "recommended" #2 which clearly doesn't fit well. Way too short. The other shows #7 and it being a MUCH better fit.

#2









#7


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

Be happy, I've got an XS ICT and nothing fits, I'll have to go custom.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Well considering they seem to be suggesting bags on the small size maybe a #1 or #6 would actually fit your XS.

I stumbled on the right size the hard way. Surly lists bag measurements (so does Revelate for its bags). You could probably figure out if one of those would fit. That's how in stumbled on the #7 probably being a good fit after finding out #2 fit poorly.


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

Yea, gotta check revelates site, their small ranger might work. No time now, gotta get a quick rip in before bed!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BELROSE BICYCLES (May 13, 2013)

hi guys Adrian from Australia here just put this post up chasing Surly mds 12mm horizontal drop outs if anyone can help http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/de...2mm-horizontal-dropouts-australia-999780.html


----------



## short wheel (Jun 19, 2009)

*Finally some snow*

Finally a new Surly Ice Cream Truck







Thanks to all finding the right size. 
Its a S for 5'8" with 32" inseam. The seat post is more or less pulled out to the max. Maybe I will get a 400mm seat post.


----------



## adw31 (Feb 16, 2014)

Any thoughts on going with a 120mm Bluto over 100? They seem to be easier to find second hand. Standover isn't really an issue and I figure it would be easy enough to change later on if I don't like it.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Got some new wheels build up for my ICT  I wanted something different that would stand out. At least I know if I get lost in a snow storm, they will be able to recover the bike!!

It was a late night, so I'll have to get some pics of them on the bike when I get home.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

that right there is some tasty ass bling!


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

adw31 said:


> Any thoughts on going with a 120mm Bluto over 100? They seem to be easier to find second hand. Standover isn't really an issue and I figure it would be easy enough to change later on if I don't like it.


The front wanders a little more on steeper climbs than it did stock, but I've had fun with the 120 on my ICT.


----------



## FatKiwi (Jan 7, 2016)

ryguy79 said:


> The front wanders a little more on steeper climbs than it did stock, but I've had fun with the 120 on my ICT.


With running the 120 Bluto, what does it push the H/A out to does anyone know?


----------



## adw31 (Feb 16, 2014)

ryguy79 said:


> The front wanders a little more on steeper climbs than it did stock, but I've had fun with the 120 on my ICT.


Looks good, Surly's answer was that only 100mm is recommended. Might try and watch for a good deal on one with an rct3 damper.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

I got a good cruise in yesterday. Cold and no snow. . . meh.


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice! Where at?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoNotPay (Aug 13, 2014)

adw31 said:


> Any thoughts on going with a 120mm Bluto over 100? They seem to be easier to find second hand. Standover isn't really an issue and I figure it would be easy enough to change later on if I don't like it.


I do not know what savings you are looking at by going used, but I bought my 100mm Bluto new for $470. Just had it installed.


----------



## adw31 (Feb 16, 2014)

DoNotPay said:


> I do not know what savings you are looking at by going used, but I bought my 100mm Bluto new for $470. Just had it installed.


Could have gotten one earlier new take off for under $400 on ebay earlier. Winters finally started so I won't switch it over for a few months anyway, might as well wait for my tax returns.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

adw31 said:


> Looks good, Surly's answer was that only 100mm is recommended. Might try and watch for a good deal on one with an rct3 damper.


I got the RCT3 for 470 new. Jenson had it on sale plus cash back from activejunky.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

ICT-OPS
FLICKR ALBUM

Today I triple flatted. Lame. That is 700+ pumps with the minipump. meh. . . I had sealant in the tubes and they didn't seal. Not sure why the Orange seal can't get ahold when put in tubes. I'm going to try tubeless this week (maybe today if I can get the Duct Tape to seal it).

What are you guys doing to keep your phones warm? In my jacket pocket it dies in a few minutes when it is sub 20. With standing windchill yesterday was -4 F. I have an Iphone5 which is known for not dealing with the cold very well anyways, but there has to be something I can do. I tried making a 'case' for it out of packing material but it didn't help at all. It lives in an otter box if that makes a difference.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

if your phone is in an outer jacket pocket its above all the insulation...get it next to your body...

no freezing problems here...


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

hamsterspam said:


> if your phone is in an outer jacket pocket its above all the insulation...get it next to your body...


This, plus you can feel it vibrate if a call/message comes in.

I recommend putting it in a ziplock bag to keep moisture from your body from condensing on it. Particularly after you take it out to use it and it cools down, when you return it to inside your jacket, moisture will condense on it. My phone fits in a ziplock sandwich bag (minus the sandwich).


----------



## FinPhotographer (Nov 2, 2013)

rusheleven said:


> What are you guys doing to keep your phones warm? In my jacket pocket it dies in a few minutes when it is sub 20. With standing windchill yesterday was -4 F. I have an Iphone5 which is known for not dealing with the cold very well anyways, but there has to be something I can do. I tried making a 'case' for it out of packing material but it didn't help at all. It lives in an otter box if that makes a difference.


Don't buy iPhone 
Here in Finland we have had from -15C to -30C temperatures almost couple weeks now ( And I am in southern Finland.. ). We made couple several hour trips to near lake last weekednd. I had Huawei Android-phone with me ( I tested the Strava app ) which actually started alerting too low battery temp after being couple minutes out of the pocket.. that is just sad..
But my main phone Lumia 830 worked without problems (used for navigating and geocaching ) like always and this wasn't the first time. 
Same thing with my previous Nokia phones.

On-topic:
Finally I start receiving components for my ICT. Today three shipments


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

What I use is a hand warmer. The cold wx pics I've posted on other threads , Were taken with my cell phone. Standing outside in 70+ below F for a few/several hours. If its not really cold then a ziplock baggy in an inner pocket works fine. If your using an Otter Box , you can use a toe warmer and stick it to the outside of the box. Don't put a chem hand/toe warmer in a ziplock . They are air activated and will stop making heat. 
I drop one in an inner pocket and the fon on top it . If you want to pack your fon in an outside bag, put a hand warmer in a sock and your fon on top it . that way the hand warmer gets air and the sock holds in some of the heat . And keeps them together. 
When I'm on the Slope I put my water bottle in an inside chest pocket of my Canada Goose Resolute parka and it will be froze solid in 2 hours. So keeping fons from freezing is something I have a lot of experience with.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

short wheel said:


> Finally a new Surly Ice Cream Truck
> View attachment 1040835
> 
> Thanks to all finding the right size.
> Its a S for 5'8" with 32" inseam. The seat post is more or less pulled out to the max. Maybe I will get a 400mm seat post.


 Now that you've had it for a bit . does it still fit you beings its a small. Do u have the factory stem in ? Do you think you will Need a longer seat post ? 
I ask because I am serious about getting an ICT but don't want the wrong size. . I am 5'8.5" with a 31" inseam. Is yours a 2×10 ?


----------



## Greenpea (Mar 11, 2010)

I ended up with a small at 5'9.5" and couldn't be happier. I ride a Vassago SS, so i was hesitant because I like the longer TT on the Vassago, which was close to the medium on the ICT. The ICT feels very playful and is very comfortable on longer rides. I was REALLY grateful for the small the first time I stepped off into the powder on the side trail and came up just short of my friends.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

OK. I'm too stretched out on my Cogburn L/XL . I had the seat post turned around and shimmed to bring the seat to level it . That was fine for road and trail riding when the ground was bare but now it puts too much of my weight on the front wheel. So I turned it back the way it came. Now I have my weight further back but I raised the bars 1.5" so I'm not as much in the pushup position. Which is more comfortable. 
Thank you.
My lads have had a couple near misses. Riding in the snow this winter. One of the reasons I went for the Cogburn was the drooped TT. It has paid off so far


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> Now that you've had it for a bit . does it still fit you beings its a small. Do u have the factory stem in ? Do you think you will Need a longer seat post ?
> I ask because I am serious about getting an ICT but don't want the wrong size. . I am 5'8.5" with a 31" inseam. Is yours a 2×10 ?


FWIW, I'm 5'8" and am totally happy on a medium. I did go to a slightly shorter 60mm stem that I already had in my spare parts though.


----------



## short wheel (Jun 19, 2009)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> Now that you've had it for a bit . does it still fit you beings its a small. Do u have the factory stem in ? Do you think you will Need a longer seat post ?
> I ask because I am serious about getting an ICT but don't want the wrong size. . I am 5'8.5" with a 31" inseam. Is yours a 2×10 ?


I tried the M and the S side by side. The guy from the bike store voted for the M. I tried a 100 mm stem on the S and two more spacers. This was too much. Now I have 80 mm stem and 2 or 3 spacers, but I will change to 60 or 70 mm. I guess the 60 was the factory stem. I pulled out the seat post to the max, or maybe 5mm before. Which is ok. But since I will use another old Selle Italia sattle which is 10 mm less in hight, I have to pullout the seat post over the max. So I ended up to order a used Thomson Elite seat post with a nice 16mm set back in 410 mm length.

I am sure I would be happy with the M. But the standover hight was my reason to go with the S, also the guy from the bike store agreed on that. The handlebar width of the M was nicer (750) than on the S (700). The S felt a little more playful after some rounds around the store.

After all its a really cool bike - I love it. But still trying to find the right pressure and how to convert it to 1x10 or 1x11...

Hope that will help you.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes. Thanks. Surlys website doesn't give the particulars of gearing ect . at least not that I could find. . 
With the Lou in back is there any tire/chain rub in the lowest gear? 
I'm guessing not , but that there is with the 2xl SS .


----------



## FinPhotographer (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm 5'8" with 31,5" inseam and I chose S-size ICT. I made a two hour long test drive with S-size Moonlander and test drove the M-size ICT and S-size feeled better.


----------



## SlipperyToad (Aug 18, 2010)

It looks like there are lots of us in the 5'8" to 5'9" range. I too rode the M and S at the bike shop and ended up with the S - I ride it with an 80mm stem as I felt a little cramped wrist to knee wise with the stock 60. The medium with a shortened stem would have been perfectly acceptable, but like others I prefer more stand-over on a MTB.


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

LCW said:


> Well considering they seem to be suggesting bags on the small size maybe a #1 or #6 would actually fit your XS.
> 
> I stumbled on the right size the hard way. Surly lists bag measurements (so does Revelate for its bags). You could probably figure out if one of those would fit. That's how in stumbled on the #7 probably being a good fit after finding out #2 fit poorly.


I figured it out! Salsa's #1 bag fits my XS ICT. It's not perfect but it works.

















Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Awesome!

Surly needs to seriously redo their bad size chart. It's f**ked.


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

rusheleven said:


> What are you guys doing to keep your phones warm? In my jacket pocket it dies in a few minutes when it is sub 20. With standing windchill yesterday was -4 F. I have an Iphone5 which is known for not dealing with the cold very well anyways, but there has to be something I can do. I tried making a 'case' for it out of packing material but it didn't help at all. It lives in an otter box if that makes a difference.


I have an iPhone5 as well and use a pocket on my mid-layer instead of the outer layer and I've not had any issues. Mine lives in an otter box too.

What I'm having trouble with in temps below 10-15 F is my water freezing. Short of using a camelbak and strapping it under my mid layer, is there anything you can do to save water in bottles? I have an insulated bottle, but even using hot tea, it's frozen within an hour. Would a frame bag help much at all, or is a camelbak a necessity?


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

cassa89 said:


> I have an iPhone5 as well and use a pocket on my mid-layer instead of the outer layer and I've not had any issues. Mine lives in an otter box too.
> 
> What I'm having trouble with in temps below 10-15 F is my water freezing. Short of using a camelbak and strapping it under my mid layer, is there anything you can do to save water in bottles? I have an insulated bottle, but even using hot tea, it's frozen within an hour. Would a frame bag help much at all, or is a camelbak a necessity?


Some put a shot of whiskey in their water bottle as antifreeze. Any other "spirit" should do the trick.

Disclaimer: I have no personal experience with this and only repeat it because I find it ingenious and a bit crazy.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

I use a Camelback MULE and blow back all the water out of the tube. I wear it on the outside of all of my clothing. As long as I remember to drink from it regularly I've had good success with keeping it going down to 3F. I haven't tested below that.

What are you guys wearing as a base layer that has a pocket?

and so we don't get too far off topic. . .


Where #hopesanddreams died.

I tried running Orange Seal in tubes. It didn't work. Failed to seal very small thorn holes with 8oz in each tire.

I set the front wheel up tubeless yesterday (its holding as of now) with 3 layers of black duct tape and a tubeless stem. Stock Tire Stock Rim. I failed to weigh it so no idea what the weight difference is. If it seems to keep working I'll do the rear and try to remember to weigh it.

And another bike pic, because it is pretty.

ICT-OPS


----------



## InWyo (Sep 10, 2013)

That's quite surprising. I have had absolutely the best lock with Orange Seal. I haven't tried everything (Stans, Café Latex, and Orange), but that's simply because I didn't need to continue to try anything after I tried Orange Seal. 

If you ride in cold weather, the make a cold-weather specific formula which may help.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

For riding in cold weather. Put a chemical hand warmer in the pocket you keep your fon in. If you don't have s water proof fon . mine is a MilSpec CAT® fon . its rated to -12°F. However my past 8 fons have not been waterproof or freeze proof. If you put your fon in a ziplock baggy to keep your fon protected from sweat or drowning if you take a spill in the bay or a crik. Then put a hand warmer underneath it. . If you want , you can put the whole mess in a spare pair of socks. It keeps the heater and fon in contact and holds in some heat. Don't put the hand / toe warmer inside anything air proof as they work as a reaction to air. Block the air from reaching it and it stops making heat . 
I pack a good old fashion Stanley Thermos in a cage carrier on my fork. . In really cold weather , I put a hand warmer in a sock, put a bottle of water on top and put it inside a interior chest pocket in my parka. But for u guys where its warm I think it would work fine in a frame bag , Bannane hammock or other handlebar bag.


----------



## J-RAD (May 4, 2004)

I am new to the ICT club and have combed many of the threads here looking for carbon fork recommendations that would play well with the surly geo well as the 150mm front hub. What brand and model carbon fork are you guys using for your ict and how do you like it?


----------



## SeattleJP (Aug 3, 2009)

I bought the 11-42 Sunrace for my Moonlander. It is very well made. Shifts fine. Seems like a great value to me, and I'll just use the cassette I took off on something else.



Tooslow said:


> I see many are running 1X. Has anyone seen / tried this:
> 
> http://www.sunrace.cz/dokumenty/sunrace2015.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

SeattleJP said:


> I bought the 11-42 Sunrace for my Moonlander. It is very well made. Shifts fine. Seems like a great value to me, and I'll just use the cassette I took off on something else.


What rear der are you using?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Will the 11-42 Sunrace fit on a Shimano hub? Or is it a totally different thing ?


----------



## SeattleJP (Aug 3, 2009)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> Will the 11-42 Sunrace fit on a Shimano hub? Or is it a totally different thing ?


It fits Shimano.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Thank you !


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

J-RAD said:


> I am new to the ICT club and have combed many of the threads here looking for carbon fork recommendations that would play well with the surly geo well as the 150mm front hub. What brand and model carbon fork are you guys using for your ict and how do you like it?


Axle to crown is 483 on the stock fork. Offset 47. Find something close to that and you're golden. Salsa Makwa would work.


----------



## FinPhotographer (Nov 2, 2013)

Finally!

16" ICT 
DT Swiss wheels
Race Face Turbine, crank, stem, handlebar
Thomson seatpost
Shimano M8000 1x11
AbsoluteBlack 30t oval
Shimano Zee brakes
Surly Big Knard & Barbegazi 
15kg with inner tubes ( will be done tubeless soon )


----------



## J-RAD (May 4, 2004)

jeffw-13 said:


> Axle to crown is 483 on the stock fork. Offset 47. Find something close to that and you're golden. Salsa Makwa would work.


Thank for the reply. Looks like the Makwa is 142 spaced based on the searches I am seeing. I see ican and Dengfu make something close. Anyone have experience with those on an ICT?


----------



## Tooslow (Nov 21, 2015)

Sharp looking ict. I got the same in M. S would have been fine too since I am in between sizes - especially now with 30" of snow outside. 

I rode it in snow the first time Friday night when we got 6" and it was so much fun! Then we got pounded from night till all day Saturday. After shoveling 5+ hours I am too tired to do anything now. I am hoping to get out after more shoveling today but it is not looking good... Just too much snow to clear


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Where r u.located with some much snow ?


----------



## Tooslow (Nov 21, 2015)

Me? East Coast!


----------



## Bring the Pain! (Feb 5, 2015)

FYI for everyone.. Built up a set of Whiskey no9 carbon rims with DT Swiss hubs and installed the new Whiskey no9 carbon fork on a customers blue ICT ops. Lose about 5lbs for $2500ish....


----------



## DisappearHere (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi All, first post here. I have purchased an ICT frameset and some wheels, and am now trying to work out which parts to get; specifically choosing whether to go with a 2x10/11 or 1x11 drivetrain is doing my head in. 

With the RaceFace cinch cranksets, does anyone know if it's possible to run them with two front chainrings using a spider on an ICT frame? I am wondering this because at the moment I am leaning towards a 1x11 groupset (shimano XT), but if I ride this and it turns out to be not to my liking, I would want to consider converting it to a 2x system, without having to get the surly OD cranks.

Regardless of the above, what are peoples' thoughts regarding 1x11 versus 2x10 on the ICT? I like being able to spin up climbs, and would probably put a 26 or 28 tooth ring on the front of a 1x11 - with a 42tooth in the rear am I likely to find myself running out of gears on steep climbs?

Thanks for any input! It has been great reading the ICT threads on this forum.


----------



## MikeR91 (Aug 6, 2014)

The stock ICT has 22 / 36 front, and 11 - 36 rear. If you go to 26 front and 42 rear, you will have almost the same granny gear. In my opinion, it is pretty useless. I find it too short for long steep climbs, and tend to favor one or two gears up there for when I'm in spinning mode. Based on my experience with the bike, I'm in the process of converting to a 1x10, and I'll be running a 28t front with a bash guard on the OD cranks with an 11 - 42 rear. I guess in a month or so (waiting on parts), I'll be able to tell you how it worked out,


----------



## DisappearHere (Mar 6, 2016)

MikeR91 said:


> If you go to 26 front and 42 rear, you will have almost the same granny gear. In my opinion, it is pretty useless. I find it too short for long steep climbs, and tend to favor one or two gears up there for when I'm in spinning mode.


Sorry, just to clarify - you mean that 22/36 is not a low enough ratio for you?


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

i went with the wolf tooth 28 tooth chainring myself,reasoning it would be far easier to swap the stock 2x setup back on to the OD cranks if i ever felt i needed it for bikepacking...on the rear i have the xt 11 speed 11-40 cassette,and that has had more than enough range for me...indeed i rarely find myself even using the 40 tooth cog at all....the only reason i would go race face is to run an oval chainring...


----------



## MikeR91 (Aug 6, 2014)

DisappearHere said:


> Sorry, just to clarify - you mean that 22/36 is not a low enough ratio for you?


I would rather be in a higher gear. I never shift down that low, and if I do, I usually wish I hadn't.


----------



## short wheel (Jun 19, 2009)

I just changed mine to 1x10 with a Wolftooth 30 and a Sunrace 11-40 cassette. I never used the two lightest gears, well never is not true. But works good. When I have to change the rear derailleur I can go with Sram and a 11-42 1x11 setup.


----------



## FinPhotographer (Nov 2, 2013)

I put RaceFace Turbine and AbsoluteBlack 30T oval chainring with Shimano XT 11-42.
I will change it smaller chainring to maximize ground clearance. 2x11 is not an option because of the ground clearance.


----------



## DisappearHere (Mar 6, 2016)

hamsterspam said:


> i went with the wolf tooth 28 tooth chainring myself,reasoning it would be far easier to swap the stock 2x setup back on to the OD cranks if i ever felt i needed it for bikepacking...on the rear i have the xt 11 speed 11-40 cassette,and that has had more than enough range for me...indeed i rarely find myself even using the 40 tooth cog at all....the only reason i would go race face is to run an oval chainring...


That sounds promising. What's the chainline like running the wolftooth on the OD crank?


----------



## Charger H (Feb 24, 2015)

Totally agree - I had some idiot give me **** about my steel Xooker today - I felt like telling him to grow some balls and stop harping in a out weight - with skill and good legs steel can beat carbon every day..


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

DisappearHere said:


> That sounds promising. What's the chainline like running the wolftooth on the OD crank?


its offset by 6mm so its working pretty good,no complaints really


----------



## paxfobiscum (Dec 16, 2014)

So I have a Surly ICT that I have been using for 2 months. I bought the frame and fork and built it up myself. Lately, I noticed that there is somewhat of an annoying play in the fork / headset / front hub area. I feel it whenever I go down a deep bump, or whenever I use the front brake. Initially I thought it was just a loose headset (I used Chris King) but even after tightening the headset I still feel the play. 

I felt around the fork / headset area and don't think it is there. It might be the brake pads moving whenever I pull the brake levers, but that would be abnormal because my 29er does not feel like that whenever I brake. They both have XT brakes. It could also be the DT Swiss big ride hub. The axles end caps are loose and but I know they are supposed to be like that with DT Swiss hubs. I tightened the front axle and I still feel the movement whenever I brake.

I am a pretty good bike mechanic but this has got me stumped.

Any suggestions on where to focus on?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

paxfobiscum said:


> Any suggestions on where to focus on?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


just to cover the painfully obvious, you loosened the stem before your tighten the top cap right?

my brake pads can move so i can feel it but only when stationary and applying light pressure on the lever. as soon as i pull the lever hard, while rocking the bike back and forth, it goes away.

did you check for play in the hub? wiggle front wheel side to side.


----------



## MikeR91 (Aug 6, 2014)

*OneSpeed* said:


> just to cover the painfully obvious, you loosened the stem before your tighten the top cap right?
> 
> <snip>


Just to add to this, in my experience, it is normal for some re-tightening to be required after getting a few miles on the bike. So if you haven't gone back and loosened the stem and tightened the top cap, that would be a good thing to check.

If you grab the front brake while the bike is stationary, and rock it back and forth, if there is any give - it is probably either the stem, star nut or head set. That would eliminate the brake pretty quickly.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

paxfobiscum said:


> I am a pretty good bike mechanic but this has got me stumped.
> 
> Any suggestions on where to focus on?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Do you have Centerloc hubs? If so, it's possibly the interface between your brake disc and your hub. I personally hate Centerloc but my two dyno hubs have it and that exact thing happens and only occurs when I put them on my bike. It took me forever to figure it out and it's always disconcerting. If you can, try a wheel with 6 bolt and see if you still get the wobble.


----------



## paxfobiscum (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank you for all the responses. To answer...

1) I have done the painfully obvious of loosening the stem before tightening the top cap, and then tightening the stem bolts again. I have done this 48,353 times in my life.

2) If I grab the brake while the bike is stationary, and rock the bike back and forth, I do feel the slight play and very annoying play, even after doing the "painfully obvious" in #1. 

3) This XT brake set is a few months old, which I removed from my Cannondale 29er. Never had any issues with it before so it might not be the caliper play. Or maybe it is.

4) Yes I use Centerlock hubs, which is a DT Swiss 350 big ride hub. Initially I suspected the play might come from the loose rotor, so I tightened this sucker down really hard. Cannot imagine how it might still have some give / play after torqueing this baby down. 

So the problem is either in (1) The fork / headset area or (2) the brake caliper, or the (3) hub / rotor area. So this weekend I will try to do the following:

1) Use another wheel with a different hub that uses a 6-bolt rotor. This should eliminate the possibility of hub / rotor play. If there is still some give, then the next step will be....

2) Use a different brake caliper. If there is still some give, then the play is in the fork / headset area.


----------



## SlipperyToad (Aug 18, 2010)

This is probably painfully obvious too, but if you turn the front wheel 90 degrees while holding the brake, you can pretty much isolate the headset from any problems with the wheel (except for a loose hub, which you should be able to feel wiggling the wheel side to side). If things are solid at 90 degrees, it's most likely not your headset causing the problem.


----------



## paxfobiscum (Dec 16, 2014)

SlipperyToad said:


> This is probably painfully obvious too, but if you turn the front wheel 90 degrees while holding the brake, you can pretty much isolate the headset from any problems with the wheel (except for a loose hub, which you should be able to feel wiggling the wheel side to side). If things are solid at 90 degrees, it's most likely not your headset causing the problem.


OK, I will test that when I get home. This is getting to be quite frustrating. I contacted DT Swiss technical support in the US (they actually responded to my email!) and they are asking me to do some tests of the their hub.

I suspect the problem is in the headset area, but I can only ascertain that by using another wheel and brake caliper.

Updates to come soon.


----------



## HappyCamperAK (Dec 24, 2014)

Has anyone else had any problems regarding their press fit bottom bracket on the ICT? My GF's driveside bearing blew out after two months of minimal riding. Im not hearing good things about PF BB's either.


----------



## DisappearHere (Mar 6, 2016)

Would anyone be able to confirm (or tell me if I am wrong) that this bottom bracket from Wheels Manufacturing:

Fat Bike Bottom Brackets

PressFit 41mm Angular Contact Fat Bike BB for 24mm (Shimano) Cranks - Black

Would fit the Surly OD Crank for the ICT? This page seems to suggest that a PF41 BB for a 24mm Spindle should fit the crank:

http://surlybikes.com//uploads/downloads/OD_Crank_Inststructions.pdf

Cheers!


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

paxfobiscum said:


> OK, I will test that when I get home. This is getting to be quite frustrating. I contacted DT Swiss technical support in the US (they actually responded to my email!) and they are asking me to do some tests of the their hub.
> 
> I suspect the problem is in the headset area, but I can only ascertain that by using another wheel and brake caliper.
> 
> Updates to come soon.


make sure that you have a 3-5mm gap between the top cap and the steerer tube, also. obvious, I know but still good to make sure that it's not bottoming out before you get the proper pre-load on the headset bearings.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

HappyCamperAK said:


> Has anyone else had any problems regarding their press fit bottom bracket on the ICT? My GF's driveside bearing blew out after two months of minimal riding. Im not hearing good things about PF BB's either.


mines still solid after a year of abuse


----------



## paxfobiscum (Dec 16, 2014)

SlipperyToad said:


> This is probably painfully obvious too, but if you turn the front wheel 90 degrees while holding the brake, you can pretty much isolate the headset from any problems with the wheel (except for a loose hub, which you should be able to feel wiggling the wheel side to side). If things are solid at 90 degrees, it's most likely not your headset causing the problem.


OK, I did this last night: turned the front wheel 90 degrees while holding the brake. The result: No play. So based on your opinion, the problem is not the headset. Since the hub has no lateral play (side-to-side), then I suspect the culprit is the brake pads shifting. This is really annoying.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

MikeR91 said:


> The stock ICT has 22 / 36 front, and 11 - 36 rear. If you go to 26 front and 42 rear, you will have almost the same granny gear. In my opinion, it is pretty useless. I find it too short for long steep climbs, and tend to favor one or two gears up there for when I'm in spinning mode. Based on my experience with the bike, I'm in the process of converting to a 1x10, and I'll be running a 28t front with a bash guard on the OD cranks with an 11 - 42 rear. I guess in a month or so (waiting on parts), I'll be able to tell you how it worked out,


 Ah, found it . Sorry


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

paxfobiscum said:


> OK, I did this last night: turned the front wheel 90 degrees while holding the brake. The result: No play. So based on your opinion, the problem is not the headset. Since the hub has no lateral play (side-to-side), then I suspect the culprit is the brake pads shifting. This is really annoying.


On mine it wasn't the brake pads. It is the tiny amount of play between the disc rotor and the Centerloc system on your hub. It just gets amplified due to the size of your wheel. If you try it with a 6 bolt wheel, I'm guessing you won't have any play. At least that's the way it works out in my garage anyway. ....And, I completely agree... it's hugely annoying.


----------



## Serpiente (Oct 8, 2010)

*ICT on the beach?*

Hi gang. I got an ICT for a Xmas present (because of N+1 of course) and I'm having a blast with it. I plan on taking it to Florida next week for Spring Break to ride on the beach. Anything I need to know special to keep from ruining anything in that salty environment? As far as I know, the frame has NOT been treated with FrameSaver.
Thanks


----------



## SlipperyToad (Aug 18, 2010)

I assume it's the same as any other steel items that come into contact with salt - wash/rinse it well with fresh water when you're done. I'd give the chain extra attention, a good bath and lube.


----------



## maineCommuter (Aug 4, 2014)

*checking purchase date*

2 years (Purchase date: 10-04-2014) with my ICT - still pretty much stock, still going strong, still fun. Love this bike. Thinking about adding another wheelset to skip changing from studded to regular tires.


----------



## Serpiente (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks Slippery!


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

I would take the time to apply the frame saver before going to the salt. Having lived on the coast.of Alaska for over 30 years I know all too well the truly incideous nature of salt on steel and just everything in general. It doesn't even have to get doused in salt water. If you live on the coast, there is more than enough salt in the air to rust the crap.out.of exposed steel. Meaning not protected. BoeShield, Corrosion Block, or some of the spray lanolin protective products that are used on the interior frame members or float planes. Works GREAT
I HATE!!!!! Rust 

Sent from my E6782L using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBanana (Mar 27, 2016)

maineCommuter said:


> 2 years (Purchase date: 10-04-2014) with my ICT - still pretty much stock, still going strong, still fun. Love this bike. Thinking about adding another wheelset to skip changing from studded to regular tires.


I'm looking at that exact frame bag (Ranger correct?) for my ICT. Can you tell me what size bike you have there and what size bag you are using?

I have the Large ICT and am looking at getting the medium Ranger Bag.


----------



## MrBanana (Mar 27, 2016)

MrBanana said:


> I'm looking at that exact frame bag (Ranger correct?) for my ICT. Can you tell me what size bike you have there and what size bag you are using?
> 
> I have the Large ICT and am looking at getting the medium Ranger Bag.


Well the medium was too small, the right size Ranger Bag for my Large ICT was .... LARGE! Who woulda guessed it -_-


----------



## MrBanana (Mar 27, 2016)

Where can I buy a replacement (quick release) seat-post clamp for this damn bike??? 33.1mm!? WTF! ... Will a 34.9mm one work?


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

short wheel said:


> I just changed mine to 1x10 with a Wolftooth 30 and a Sunrace 11-40 cassette. I never used the two lightest gears, well never is not true. But works good. When I have to change the rear derailleur I can go with Sram and a 11-42 1x11 setup.


Are you running a direct drive r.der? If so, did you need a goat-link to make it work with the Sunrace cassette?

Thanks!


----------



## short wheel (Jun 19, 2009)

ErvSpanks said:


> Are you running a direct drive r.der?


I dont know what that means, bur I use the original setup and just replaced the cassette and the chainrings. The B screw is all the way in or out - I don't remember what the from the bikestore was saying.

So: I don't use and need a goat link!

Works great.


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

Cool. Do you have the ICT ops?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## short wheel (Jun 19, 2009)

Nop! Have the blue one.


----------



## MrBanana (Mar 27, 2016)

MrBanana said:


> Will a 34.9mm one work? [On the blue ICT]


Anyone? ... Has anyone replaced the seat post clamp on theirs? I wanted to grab one of the salsa quick release ones but no idea if it will suck up all that extra space :|


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

MrBanana said:


> Anyone? ... Has anyone replaced the seat post clamp on theirs? I wanted to grab one of the salsa quick release ones but no idea if it will suck up all that extra space :|


I don't have a Moonlander but I have Salsa clamps on all of my family's bikes. I'm pretty sure the ones that use 30.9 seatposts have the 35mm one. I can check when I get home.


----------



## MrBanana (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

Well my ICT frame finally turned up from Germany and the build is on.
The Lefty fork is fitted and just needs a little bit more work to set it up properly and ensure the disc brake isnt rubbing (203mm).
The wheels are on and I just need to make the SRAM through axle work in the rear hub/mds, as I am not too keen on the Surly thru axle, I think a 190 axle would have done the job as opposed to a 197, and may be the future.
Reading up on fitting the Raceface Turbine crinch saved me a lot of grief and buying the spacer kits really helped with the install.Winding down the preload showed very little movement and the spacers were right, If I had used the 190 spindle spacers I would have been howling to the Norse gods.
I wanted to go my own way on this build and once the gears are dialed in and the chain is fitted and once I have given it a once over look out...

Cheers
Adrian


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

Well my Ice Cream truck is pretty much completed and road tested, just a couple of minor adjustments and change a few small things that turned up after I initially got the bike out of the shed. The Fork is good and suits the bike and I am happy with the wheel build, the jury is still out on the Raceface seat but time will tell how that goes long term...

Cheers
Adrian


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

nice build!


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Looks GREAT! I don't understand the Lefty tho . Especially on an ICT. But, it does look. Cool !!


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks man, well I had this mendon cyclesmith modded Lefty and tried it on a 9zero7 Xl frame but its head tube was way too long. So that ended that experimentation and I had wanted an ICT since they were released and measuring their headtube it was a match, I wanted a Fatbike with a lefty and with clownshoes and the ICT just suited that. It makes a good combo and will allow me to return my Farley to rigid forks and sell off the Bluto fitted to it.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> I don't understand the Lefty tho. Especially on an ICT.


It's the one wide-rim capable fork that's burly enough to get rad on. The ICT fits wide rims and was made to get rad. What's not to get about that?


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

So is a Lefty as rugged as a standard ridged fork . ? Seems the hub bearing would get thrashed quickly ? But then I don't know, just asking.


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

I think it would be a little stiffer than a Bluto (although I like the one on my Blizzard). Time and experience will tell on the bearing front, at moment I would place an engineering guess and say no but there is more weight on the hub than standard. Will report my future findings...


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## enzo_n (Jun 6, 2016)

I tried looking up 100mm Bluto forks vs 120mm ones for the ICT but I can't seem to get a consensus if it is safe to ride with a 120mm one. Based on my calculations below, is the marginal difference safe given the difference in the travel? Considering sag, it's only an 18mm difference from stock rigid fork. Is this still safe to ride on trails?


Travelaxle-to-crownStock Rigid equivalent to 72mm483mm100mm100mm511mm25% Sag75mm486mm120mm120mm531mm25% Sag90mm501mm


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

I've ridden my ICT pretty hard with a 120mm bluto for the last 6 months or so, no problems yet.


----------



## enzo_n (Jun 6, 2016)

ryguy79 said:


> I've ridden my ICT pretty hard with a 120mm bluto for the last 6 months or so, no problems yet.


Great! Just wanted to confirm if it's safe to run the bike with the extra 20mm travel.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

enzo_n said:


> Great! Just wanted to confirm if it's safe to run the bike with the extra 20mm travel.


Its pretty slack, and takes a bit more effort to keep on line when climbs get steep, but I really enjoy it when the trail points down.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

but the same is true with the 100mm bluto too,its a bit wander-some on the climbs but its all crush crush crush on the downhills...


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, I don't think the 20mm would make a huge difference. I only went 120mm because I found a great deal on a 120.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Anyone know where a guy can get some new bottom bracket bearings?

My spindle is smooth when installed but one of the bearings is rough when turned by hand. Figured while I'm getting my lefty figured out might as well button up a few loose ends on the bike as well.


----------



## devans (Apr 27, 2015)

Got my black ICT on order, can not wait.


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Could anyone be helpful and answer som questions for me? 

What kind of crank spindle diameter do I need? 
Are there any 1x cranks that are confirmed to work without causing chainrub on the tire?
Can I use BBs from other manufacturers than Surly? (I'm not sure what spec pf41 is)

There's an ops frame for sale locally for $475 and I've been on the fence for a year about it. The PF BB is a turnoff, but the tiresize the frame can handle is a big plus when living up in the freezer. (69* north)

Any pits to fall into when building up an ICT from scratch? Odd parts and so forth.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

race face turbine works fine i can tell you from mine,you need the PF92,the crank,and the ICT spacer kit,aside from that its a 197mmx12mm rear and 150x10mm front,the seatpost is a weird size unless you get a dropper...


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

30.9mm is a weird size? Whut? My last 4 bikes have had 30.9mm seatposts. A Pivot, 2 Yetis, and my ICT.


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

Vegard said:


> Could anyone be helpful and answer som questions for me?
> 
> What kind of crank spindle diameter do I need?
> Are there any 1x cranks that are confirmed to work without causing chainrub on the tire?
> ...


No problems building up from a frame. I did it and everything is pretty straight forward. I would recommend running 1x10 and using race face cinch cranks. I went with the turbine model. You'll need their press fit bb and use a race face spindle spacer kit #F10014. It's a great system! Have fun, do it!


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you for the replies 

I've done the numbers and it probably isn't cost effective to build one up vs buying an off the shelf one. Even with generic mulefut wheels off chainreaction, a dirt cheap NX drivetrain and re-using things from my partsbin I'd break even compared to buying a new wednesday or a new ict. (the ict is only $70 more than a wednesday here)

Oh well, becoming excited for building a fatbike probably sparked something.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

ryguy79 said:


> 30.9mm is a weird size? Whut? My last 4 bikes have had 30.9mm seatposts. A Pivot, 2 Yetis, and my ICT.


i have 4 other surlys so it seems like an off size to me...


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

hamsterspam said:


> i have 4 other surlys so it seems like an off size to me...


There are other brands besides Surly haha.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

ryguy79 said:


> There are other brands besides Surly haha.


thats true,but its what i can get around here from the lbs,and i prefer to keep as much of my bike money at the shop since they kept my bikes running for years when i had no money to keep them going...
sure they sell several brands,probably more than im aware of,but i like steel frames,im not concerned with how much a bike weighs,and my budget isnt infinite...surly bikes just fit for me...


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

hamsterspam said:


> thats true,but its what i can get around here from the lbs,and i prefer to keep as much of my bike money at the shop since they kept my bikes running for years when i had no money to keep them going...
> sure they sell several brands,probably more than im aware of,but i like steel frames,im not concerned with how much a bike weighs,and my budget isnt infinite...surly bikes just fit for me...


He probably didn't mean anything by it, Surlys are awesome (their promo videos even more so). But yeah, 30.9 is a common seatpost diameter


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Vegard said:


> He probably didn't mean anything by it, Surlys are awesome (their promo videos even more so). But yeah, 30.9 is a common seatpost diameter


Yeah, just meant if you rode other brands you might know how common 30.9 is.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

maybe i was thinking of the seatpost collar,i couldnt find one in whatever size it is when i was looking for a blingier version...

lol,yeah,sorry,i get a lot of flack over the 5 surly thing sometimes,and the absurd level of bling,and the near constant state of flux my bikes are in as i endlessly shuffle bits and bobs around...i guess thats what i love about surly bikes,swap a few parts,change tires or wheels and its a different bike,but still somehow the same...i dunno,i guess its a surly thing,i havent seen many other brands that are so versatile,or with a set of owners so willing to try crazy setups...it seems like surlys end up as one of a kind bikes,set up just so for that one person,unique....


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

ryguy79 said:


> Yeah, just meant if you rode other brands you might know how common 30.9 is.


i wish i could,they just never have xl frames at the tester events around here and the bike shop never stocks anything that fits me and theres like 3 of us in the 6'6" and over club around here,so unfortunately difficult to arrange meaningful testing time...
and in my case i have 4 bikes that can pretty much share parts,so perhaps better to say among my bike 30.9 is the oddball...


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Any differences in tire clearance between the regular and ops frame?


----------



## GoozzZ (Jul 13, 2016)

Guys. I am looking for 1x12 setup on surly ICT (with Bud & Lou on clownshoes, no compromises). Is it possible? Which crank set do I need?

I am already ordered the frameset, but I wondering about almost everything else (this gonna be my first build from scratch).

For now I am looking for Eagle cassette, Eagle chain, Eagle derailleur, Surly BB, Surly OD cranks, Wolf Tooth NW chainring (they looks like compatible with Eagle) and Hope Fatsno Pro 4 hubs. Can this build possibly work without chainrub problems?

If not, what do you recommend for 1x setup? I saw you discussed RaceFace on this page, but why buy RaceFace BB? If original Surly BB should go well with Cinch (iirc same spindle diameter).

P.S. Still looks like at first I need to buy frame / crankset / rear wheel and measure distances for myself. But it takes months... One month waiting for frame, second for bb, crankset, hubs, rims, tubes and tires, then I measure hubs and another month waiting for spokes. And only after all this stuff I can finally made some measurments just to decide are Eagle goes well or I should look for more easy 1x11/1x10 setups.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Just say no to 1x12. Save the money. Or if you must spend it get a custom frame with sweet wheels and a 1x10 with a couple chainrings. Way more bang for your buckaroo. 

Hide the children--
Or you could just get the OD crankset and run it 2x10. The horror! 

Either way don't forget, Just Say NO to Eagle!


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

hamsterspam said:


> i wish i could,they just never have xl frames at the tester events around here and the bike shop never stocks anything that fits me and theres like 3 of us in the 6'6" and over club around here,so unfortunately difficult to arrange meaningful testing time...
> and in my case i have 4 bikes that can pretty much share parts,so perhaps better to say among my bike 30.9 is the oddball...


The post on my Bullitt is 30.9. Could have saved you a few minutes of standing only riding.

Shout out to the 6'6"+ club!


----------



## Junglejay (Jul 2, 2009)

Vegard said:


> Any differences in tire clearance between the regular and ops frame?


I don't think so. Only difference between the two frames is the color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoozzZ (Jul 13, 2016)

Matterhorn said:


> Just say no to 1x12.


Wow! Why so many hate to Eagle?


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

No hate at all really. More joking than anything but I definitely would not spend MY money on Eagle. 50 dollar 10 speed XT cassettes have taken me lots of places. If I do spend big money on a drivetrain in will be a Rohloff.


----------



## Junglejay (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi all,

I have been educating myself on press fit BB tech, bearings, etc... 

Out of curiosity:

1- Has anyone tried to simply replace the Enduro sealed bearings in their Surly 132mm BB, rather than replace the entire BB? Surly instructions for the OD crank indicate that either approach is fine. I saw the entire BB sells for $65, while each bearing sells for about $10-12 depending on whether grade 10 or 5 is selected, so it's probably worthwhile to always replace the entire BB at the appropriate time; but I am curious to read thoughts and experiences. 

2- Has anyone looked into installing one of the Wheels Mfg. PF41 121-132mm fat bike BBs (which come in ABEC3 and angular varieties) in lieu of the Surly BB? The threads that unite the two cups seem to be a good feature compared to the Surly design, but I haven't found evidence that they are worth the price difference. I suppose one disadvantage of the Wheels Mfg. model is that it probably does not come with the spacers that are specific to the Surly OD installation...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

Junglejay said:


> 2- Has anyone looked into installing one of the Wheels Mfg. PF41 121-132mm fat bike BBs (which come in ABEC3 and angular varieties) in lieu of the Surly BB? The threads that unite the two cups seem to be a good feature compared to the Surly design, but I haven't found evidence that they are worth the price difference. I suppose one disadvantage of the Wheels Mfg. model is that it probably does not come with the spacers that are specific to the Surly OD installation...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got both the Surly BB and the Wheels Mfg. model with the Angular Contact Bearings. However, I have yet to install the Wheels BB yet! The beauty of the wheels BB is that you can thread it together to theoretically help keep the BB tight and squeak free. I will find out soon enough! Also, the Wheels BB does come with an array of plastic spacers to help you find the right setup. It is made to a fairly high standard as it is a nicely machined aluminum piece!


----------



## Junglejay (Jul 2, 2009)

mohrgan said:


> I've got both the Surly BB and the Wheels Mfg. model with the Angular Contact Bearings. However, I have yet to install the Wheels BB yet! The beauty of the wheels BB is that you can thread it together to theoretically help keep the BB tight and squeak free. I will find out soon enough! Also, the Wheels BB does come with an array of plastic spacers to help you find the right setup. It is made to a fairly high standard as it is a nicely machined aluminum piece!


Thanks, Mohrgan. Isn't the Surly BB also machined aluminum?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

Junglejay said:


> Thanks, Mohrgan. Isn't the Surly BB also machined aluminum?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Surly BB is hard plastic/nylon. It is of nice quality as well!


----------



## GoozzZ (Jul 13, 2016)

Guys, which rear racks I can use on ICT? Looks like any surly rear racks isn't compatible.


----------



## Loftybarbarian (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi, I was curious about rear racks also. Why put eyelets on a frame when no racks are available? A Google search uncovered this:

Phat Sherpa Rear Eyelet-Mounted (lower frame eyelets) Ice Cream Truck - Old Man Mountain specializes in Racks designed to work on all bikes.

Being in the U.K. I haven't gone further as I can't be bothered with the import duty.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

tubus - FAT

?


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

i thought salsa made a 197 spaced rack...


----------



## GoozzZ (Jul 13, 2016)

schnee said:


> tubus - FAT
> ?


This a nice one? But I don't found any info on website about ICT or smthg.



Loftybarbarian said:


> A Google search uncovered this:
> Phat Sherpa Rear Eyelet-Mounted (lower frame eyelets) Ice Cream Truck - Old Man Mountain specializes in Racks designed to work on all bikes.


Wow, looks ugly.


----------



## ChargeCookerMaxi (Oct 25, 2015)

Shimano Saint BB works great with the OD crank as well. I use one on my ICT.

Shimano Saint BB71-41C Press-Fit Bottom Bracket | Competitive Cyclist

Just remove the middle part and press in both sides. Works perfect.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

This beast belong to anyone on this forum? :thumbsup:


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

*For those of you running 29+ on your ICT's*

Was it worth it building up a set of 29+ wheels or would your money have been better spent building up a set of light Fatty wheels?

I have an XL ICT Ops 1x10 with 120mm Bluto and Spesh 4.6 GC's on the stock Salsa Hub/Rolling Darryl wheelset. Carbon bars and a Thomson post as well.
I ride a lot of rocky NE tech on it, upon which it performs admirably.
I realize it's an ICT and always will be, but I'd like to lighten it up a bit. I'm presently seeking a Turbine Cinch, which is 3/4 lb less than the OD crank and would like to do something with the wheels as well.

My other ride is a rigid 29+ SS. The 29 Plus has become my favorite wheel size for it's rollover and rolling capabilities.

How does the 29+ wheelset translate to the ICT in terms of handling, geometry, standover, etc? I saw someone once mentioned it rode like a sh*tty Krampus. If so, that's not what I want!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

SeaBass_ said:


> Was it worth it building up a set of 29+ wheels or would your money have been better spent building up a set of light Fatty wheels?
> 
> I have an XL ICT Ops 1x10 with 120mm Bluto and Spesh 4.6 GC's on the stock Salsa Hub/Rolling Darryl wheelset. Carbon bars and a Thomson post as well.
> I ride a lot of rocky NE tech on it, upon which it performs admirably.
> ...


yes,29+ rocks....the turbine cinch crank is great,expect to have to fiddle with it to keep it from creaking,it does add a bit of q factor...i think the editing got that comment wrong,i said it was like a krampus with a relaxed moral attitude meaning it ripped the downhills with the relaxed geo yo! it does raise the bottom bracket a bit,but in rocky terrain thats tough to complain about,i think it handles great but im hardly the raddest rider around...i kinda like the bluto better in 29+ mode...


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Hamster. So it's like a Sl*tty Krampus then. You ride it in 69er mode like that or is the pic just for comparison of the 2 wheel sizes?


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

lol,no i couldnt find a good pic in 29er mode with the bluto on,and then i couldnt figure out how to edit the pic out,i was just messing around with the wheels...


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

hamsterspam said:


> lol,no i couldnt find a good pic in 29er mode with the bluto on,and then i couldnt figure out how to edit the pic out,i was just messing around with the wheels...


I was wondering wtf was going on there.


----------



## notregistered (Mar 6, 2013)

Has anyone found a quick release seat post clamp that fits the ICT?


----------



## ChargeCookerMaxi (Oct 25, 2015)

I use a Salsa quick release seat post clamp as my poor man's dropper. It is the 33.1 size. Here is the link.

Salsa Flip Lock Seat Clamp in Tree Fort Bikes Seatpost Collars

I can post a picture of it on my bike if you want proof.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

notregistered said:


> Has anyone found a quick release seat post clamp that fits the ICT?


Let me Google that for you...


----------



## notregistered (Mar 6, 2013)

ChargeCookerMaxi said:


> I use a Salsa quick release seat post clamp as my poor man's dropper. It is the 33.1 size. Here is the link.
> 
> Salsa Flip Lock Seat Clamp in Tree Fort Bikes Seatpost Collars
> 
> I can post a picture of it on my bike if you want proof.


Sweet, thanks for quick reply, ordered one.


----------



## ChargeCookerMaxi (Oct 25, 2015)

notregistered said:


> Sweet, thanks for quick reply, ordered one.


You bet! Glad to help out if I can.


----------



## Gunther (Dec 5, 2011)

notregistered said:


> Has anyone found a quick release seat post clamp that fits the ICT?


I got one from DKG Products when the Salsa Flip Off out of stock everywhere. It's as nice if not nicer than the Salsa and works like a champ.

DKG-Seat Post Clamp Sales Page


----------



## STATO (Feb 12, 2006)

Loftybarbarian said:


> Hi, I was curious about rear racks also. Why put eyelets on a frame when no racks are available? A Google search uncovered this:
> 
> Phat Sherpa Rear Eyelet-Mounted (lower frame eyelets) Ice Cream Truck - Old Man Mountain specializes in Racks designed to work on all bikes.
> 
> Being in the U.K. I haven't gone further as I can't be bothered with the import duty.


Being in the UK your best bet is Carradice who are the UK importers of OMM.

They list the Phat but its out of stock at the moment (Oct2016). Might be worth an email to them if you are interested, they are always good with responding.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Anyone with an XL Ice Cream Truck who could measure the main triangle? My frame should arrive in three weeks and I could use the time to make a frame bag before it arrives.


----------



## Junglejay (Jul 2, 2009)

Outsider said:


> Anyone with an XL Ice Cream Truck who could measure the main triangle? My frame should arrive in three weeks and I could use the time to make a frame bag before it arrives.


Check with Nick at Rogue Panda. I believe he should have all the ICT sizes mapped out by now. And he makes amazing bags for the money. I love mine!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junglejay (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh, and sorry if you meant to make it yourself... my suggestion might not work in that case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks, I'm sure Rogue Panda makes good stuff, but it's a tad expensive and cumbersome to order stuff to Europe from the states. And my intention is to make one myself. I have made five framebags before.

Skickat från min SM-A510F via Tapatalk


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Outsider said:


> Thanks, I'm sure Rogue Panda makes good stuff, but it's a tad expensive and cumbersome to order stuff to Europe from the states. And my intention is to make one myself. I have made five framebags before.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-A510F via Tapatalk


Hey Outsider.... I would gladly do a bag for you but I don't have the template (I know that's what you were hoping for). Also, even though I'm in Switzerland, I can ship from Germany. Shoot me a message if you're interested in more info.


----------



## scarygary (Mar 4, 2011)

Junglejay said:


> Check with Nick at Rogue Panda. I believe he should have all the ICT sizes mapped out by now. And he makes amazing bags for the money. I love mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike man!


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

1 Speed said:


> Hey Outsider.... I would gladly do a bag for you but I don't have the template (I know that's what you were hoping for). Also, even though I'm in Switzerland, I can ship from Germany. Shoot me a message if you're interested in more info.


I don't actually now how buying from Switzerland works with tolls and stuff. Germany would of course be easy, but I've made my own frame bags since 2010 now, so that is still my intention. It's almost like an initiation rite for the bike.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Two key pieces arrived today. Now I'll just have to wait for the frame to arrive.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

And there it is.



























The rear brake hose obviously has to be shortened and some other small adjustments made.


----------



## Loftybarbarian (Jan 16, 2016)

Very nice.  The colour matched rims look awesome.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Loftybarbarian said:


> Very nice. The colour matched rims look awesome.


It sure does. That helps me a ton because my son wants a color matched bike and I was kinda on the fence about it. It looks awesome.


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

just rode in fresh powder. took me two hours to go 2 miles...


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

nice build outsider,looks sharp!


----------



## HappyCamperAK (Dec 24, 2014)

hamsterspam said:


> race face turbine works fine i can tell you from mine,you need the PF92,the crank,and the ICT spacer kit,aside from that its a 197mmx12mm rear and 150x10mm front,the seatpost is a weird size unless you get a dropper...


Did you find that RF Turbine Q factor was increased quite a bit by the compared to the Surly O.D. crank that comes with it stock?


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Rodney Jekyl said:


> just rode in fresh powder. took me two hours to go 2 miles...


Sounds about right. Gotta groom them trails.


----------



## Andy81 (Jan 25, 2016)

HappyCamperAK said:


> Did you find that RF Turbine Q factor was increased quite a bit by the compared to the Surly O.D. crank that comes with it stock?


q213mm on the O.D. Vs q233mm on the RF turbine, so 2 cm increase.

Its a shame the od crank is so ridiculously heavy, since the q factor is rather nice.


----------



## HappyCamperAK (Dec 24, 2014)

Andy81 said:


> q213mm on the O.D. Vs q233mm on the RF turbine, so 2 cm increase.
> 
> Its a shame the od crank is so ridiculously heavy, since the q factor is rather nice.


Yea, its heavy and cant fit any chainring smaller than a 30t.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

not true,wolftooth makes a 28 and i think a 26 that fits the od crank...and i think the surly narrow wide are available too...


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

HappyCamperAK said:


> Yea, its heavy and cant fit any chainring smaller than a 30t.


wut? surly makes a 20T i will be putting on mine shortly...


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

I've been riding the 28t Surly NW and it's been flawless.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnj33 (Feb 7, 2015)

Except the RF Turbine has you other models of cranksets there which it rise on this ICT ?
The crankset Hope it takes up on it ?
Excuse me for my bad english , I am French...


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

i dont think hope makes a spindle long enough,they make a PF30 bottom bracket that will work with the race face turbine,and i think they make one for PF24 which would fit the surly crank or the race face aeffect,and i think there is a SRAM crank that will work...


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Andy81 said:


> q213mm on the O.D. Vs q233mm on the RF turbine, so 2 cm increase.
> 
> Its a shame the od crank is so ridiculously heavy, since the q factor is rather nice.


Can run the RF turbine with 170mm spindle with some creativity, which has a q-factor of 213.

There isnt enough space for thenpreload ring itself, let alone any spacers. I just sanded down the preload ring itself to make it function as the spacer. Took some fiddling, but over 800 miles later, its still working like a champ. Another option would be to leave the preloader off all together and just use spacers to fill the gap.

Preload rings can be had for just a few bucks a piece, so you can have a few on hand in case you botch the adjustment. You could also just throw in a thin spacer if you took to much off the spacer.


----------



## Andy81 (Jan 25, 2016)

Pkovo said:


> Can run the RF turbine with 170mm spindle with some creativity, which has a q-factor of 213.
> 
> There isnt enough space for thenpreload ring itself, let alone any spacers. I just sanded down the preload ring itself to make it function as the spacer. Took some fiddling, but over 800 miles later, its still working like a champ. Another option would be to leave the preloader off all together and just use spacers to fill the gap.
> 
> Preload rings can be had for just a few bucks a piece, so you can have a few on hand in case you botch the adjustment. You could also just throw in a thin spacer if you took to much off the spacer.


You managed this on ict? 
Please post pics and a full description. Consider making a separate thread for it, since it's a very valuable mod. 
(I dreamt of cutting / welding, etc in order to run that spindle when I was looking at getting the frame)

The biggest drawback for ict/blackborrow and the offset 132mm bb is precisely that normally your stuck with the gigantic q on 190 spindle if running RF cranks.
To be able to run turbines on 170 is incredible. The frame has space, it's just the bb that's the issue.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Andy81 said:


> You managed this on ict?
> Please post pics and a full description. Consider making a separate thread for it, since it's a very valuable mod.
> (I dreamt of cutting / welding, etc in order to run that spindle when I was looking at getting the frame)
> 
> ...


Yes, thisnis setup on my ICT. I can take/post some pics later, but it was setup like this when I biught it used....well, it was sort if setup this way.

When I bought it the cranks with 170mm spindle were installed. Upon my initial ride, I noticed there was play in the cranks, and only then did I realize this had a custom setup. Upon inspection I found it had cinch cranks, but without the preload ring. When I took it apart, I found both outer bearing seals were on one side, and there were no spacers installed. After pondering, this is what I theorized:

The PO set it up so that the preload ring was left out, and likely one custom spacer was used to take up the small bit of space left. He installed a new chainring before the sale, and I suspect he inadvertantly left out the custom spacer, but installed the second outer bearing seal thinking IT was the spacer, and hence not realizing he left the seal off the other side.

Of course, this is a complete guess on my part, but couldnt think of how else it could have been setup this way. It was very noticeable riding this way, and the bearings would have been damaged if it was ridden much like this, so guessing he did this when it was already set for the sale with no peddles, and he didnt test it.

Anyway, I was in a hurry to ride, and was able to get a preload ring from LBS quickly, so I made that into my spacer. Might have been better to source a handful of thin spacers to do the job but this has worked fine.

Admittedly, since the bike came with this setup used, now that I think about it, the PO could have faced down the BB as well to get some extra room?? Whatever the case, it feels good. I have another lower end fat bike that has a wider q factor and this definitely feels better, but thenother one doesnt bother me too much.

I'll get some pics when I am home. I guess I could measure the BB shell as well in case it has been taken down a bit. For me, having bought the bike used, this setup is my "normal" as its the only way Ive ridden it.

I did notice when I had it apart the BB did not have a plastic tube; its essentially just two pressed in bearings. Maybe thats a clue that the BB is narrower than itstarted life as? Its my first bike with a press in BB so this is new to me.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Not the best pics, but this is the setup with Turbines and a 170 spindle. Again, no spacers, the pre-load ring sanded down to function as the spacer.


----------



## BikeEnthusiast (Nov 27, 2016)

*New drivetrain, tires, rear wheel*

After much frustration with the stock salsa rear hub. I had a wheel built with a hope fatsno hub with the stainless freehub body. While i was at it, I switched to xt 11 speed set up. It seems to be a very solid hub. I can now confidently mash up hills with out shearing the pawls from my freehub, something that was previously impossible. (I'm 6'10", 260) Though I still find myself wincing, waiting for the KA-chunk! of freehub death when i climb.

I'm running a wolftooth 32 tooth front ring on the od crank with an 11-46 cassette. I installed everything myself and still the shifting is incredible, even from 37 to 46. I have a few steep climbs near me, and I've found the gearing to be just low enough. The Ice cream truck is my one and only bike, so I wanted to have a gear range that's wide enough to do anything. I rode it to work almost every day last summer.

I was able to get a bunch of rides in before it got very icy around Christmas and bud and lou just couldn't cut it anymore. I caved and bought some vee snowshoe XL studded tires. They arrived three days ago and I've gotten in as many rides. Its been zero F or below here in Minnesota.

I'm very impressed with the tires. They do feel a bit slow and the compound is very tacky, at least at the present cold temps. They are almost prohibitively grippy at low pressure on pavement with a bit of self-steer, but I like them enough on the trail that I'm considering setting them up tubeless for the rest of the season. I'll just stop riding to the trailhead. I paid 225 for the set with shipping. Dillinger 5s better be amazing, because these tires are pretty damn good. I can descend confidently on ice, and have yet to crash due to unexpected loss of traction. I also put some 3/8 screws with a head similar to kold kutters in the bottom of my boots. It has been very helpful.


----------



## Sir Surly (Aug 7, 2012)

BikeEnthusiast said:


> After much frustration with the stock salsa rear hub. I had a wheel built with a hope fatsno hub with the stainless freehub body. While i was at it, I switched to xt 11 speed set up. It seems to be a very solid hub. I can now confidently mash up hills with out shearing the pawls from my freehub, something that was previously impossible. (I'm 6'10", 260) Though I still find myself wincing, waiting for the KA-chunk! of freehub death when i climb.
> 
> I'm running a wolftooth 32 tooth front ring on the od crank with an 11-46 cassette. I installed everything myself and still the shifting is incredible, even from 37 to 46. I have a few steep climbs near me, and I've found the gearing to be just low enough. The Ice cream truck is my one and only bike, so I wanted to have a gear range that's wide enough to do anything. I rode it to work almost every day last summer.
> 
> ...


Can you send a photo of the screws you used ? 
Are your Snowshoe XLs the 5.05" or 4.8" ?


----------



## BikeEnthusiast (Nov 27, 2016)

Sir Surly said:


> Can you send a photo of the screws you used ?
> Are your Snowshoe XLs the 5.05" or 4.8" ?


Tires are 4.8s

The screws were only a few bucks at home depot.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

Outsider said:


> And there it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful bike.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

bighit said:


> Beautiful bike.


Thanks. It was just on its first real shakedown ride.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Outsider said:


> Thanks. It was just on its first real shakedown ride.


Very nice. Enjoyed checking out your blog, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Outsider said:


> Thanks. It was just on its first real shakedown ride.


Sick setup!


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

First trail rides on the dunderbeist/flowbeist combo the past two days and really enjoyed the traction they provide. Rode in deeper powder as well as on groomed trails and snowmobile tracks and they performed well in both. Forgot just how tiring winter snow riding is! About an hour in and I am gassed.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

Outsider said:


> Thanks. It was just on its first real shakedown ride.


whats that under the downtube?


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

hamsterspam said:


> whats that under the downtube?


Since Surly, for some incomprehensible reason, didn't put bottle holder attachment points under the downtube, one has to look for other options. This is a downtube bag from Endless Trails.


----------



## Willum (Sep 2, 2012)

If anybody has been waiting on the "slotted" MDS dropout chips that allow SRAM 11-speed derailleurs with 12mm Thru axles, they're in stock at QBP.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Just looked through this whole thread and did not see anything. Has anyone tried to replace the front thru axle with a quick release axle? I need to remove the front wheel to transport the bike in my car, so would like to be able to remove the front wheel without a tool, like I can do on every other bike.

I ordered a DT Swiss RWS 150x15 front thru axle and a Paul front thru axle nut, thinking that would work, but no go. The axle is like 25mm too long!


----------



## ChargeCookerMaxi (Oct 25, 2015)

Paul QR TA will work fine with the ICT.


----------



## Willum (Sep 2, 2012)

ChargeCookerMaxi said:


> Paul QR TA will work fine with the ICT.


What would the threaded end of the Paul TA thread into? There's no threaded "receiver" on the ICT frame or fork.

Edit. Just read the post above, "Paul thru axle nut" is not mentioned on the Paul thru axle's page but I guess if you got the correct length that might work!


----------



## ChargeCookerMaxi (Oct 25, 2015)

Willum said:


> What would the threaded end of the Paul TA thread into? There's no threaded "receiver" on the ICT frame or fork.


Paul makes an end sort of like what a QR has that it threads into.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

On the bottom of page here it even says what length you'll need 
for ICT.
I've been thinking of doing this as well.
https://paulcomp.com/shop/components/skewers/thru-axle-end-nut/


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. I emailed Surly a bit ago and just got a response from them saying: "The ICT fork will only work with the ICT axle."

So it seems that Paul axle will work, but man, that's expensive! Just did some more searching and it seems that Paragon makes a bunch of thru axle sizes using the DT RWS mechanism. I need to take some measurements tonight to see if any of those will work, as they are about half the price of the Paul axle, and I prefer the DT RWS mechanism. I will post what i figure out.


----------



## Junglejay (Jul 2, 2009)

Bikeny, please see: http://forums.mtbr.com/surly/today-wednesday-986714-21.html#post12908190

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phat Cactus (May 6, 2016)

SURLY ICE CREAM TRUCK M | Wakka | 自転車 完成車 カスタム

Photo gallery of the new ICT with drop bars. The thing looks sweet!


----------



## ChargeCookerMaxi (Oct 25, 2015)

Phat Cactus said:


> SURLY ICE CREAM TRUCK M | Wakka | è‡ªè»¢è»Š å®Œæˆ�è»Š ã‚«ã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒ*
> 
> Photo gallery of the new ICT with drop bars. The thing looks sweet!


That yellow is growing on me.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

The Salsa Alternator 190 fits the Ice Cream Truck quite well. There is just enough clearance for the Snowshow 2XL tires on 100 mm rims.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

bikeny said:


> Thanks for the responses. I emailed Surly a bit ago and just got a response from them saying: "The ICT fork will only work with the ICT axle."
> 
> So it seems that Paul axle will work, but man, that's expensive! Just did some more searching and it seems that Paragon makes a bunch of thru axle sizes using the DT RWS mechanism. I need to take some measurements tonight to see if any of those will work, as they are about half the price of the Paul axle, and I prefer the DT RWS mechanism. I will post what i figure out.


So I did some measuring on the ICT fork. Spacing is obviously 150mm, and the fork ends measure 5mm thick on both sides. So the the axle needs to be about 160mm long, not including the threaded portion that will thread into the Paul Components nut.

The Paragon Machine Works DT025 thru axle is 175mm long from under the skewer head to the end of the axle, with about 15mm threaded portion at the end. That equates to 160mm thru axle portion, perfect! So I ordered one to try out, and already have the Paul nut. I'll report back when I get it to confirm that it actually works.

Link to the thru axle:

https://www.paragonmachineworks.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=DT025

Link to the Paul nut (You want the 15mm one for the fork):

https://paulcomp.com/shop/components/skewers/thru-axle-end-nut/

Stay tuned!


----------



## ChargeCookerMaxi (Oct 25, 2015)

bikeny said:


> So I did some measuring on the ICT fork. Spacing is obviously 150mm, and the fork ends measure 5mm thick on both sides. So the the axle needs to be about 160mm long, not including the threaded portion that will thread into the Paul Components nut.
> 
> The Paragon Machine Works DT025 thru axle is 175mm long from under the skewer head to the end of the axle, with about 15mm threaded portion at the end. That equates to 160mm thru axle portion, perfect! So I ordered one to try out, and already have the Paul nut. I'll report back when I get it to confirm that it actually works.
> 
> ...


Nice! If it works I'll probably get one F&R. The less tools I need to take the better.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

bikeny said:


> So I did some measuring on the ICT fork. Spacing is obviously 150mm, and the fork ends measure 5mm thick on both sides. So the the axle needs to be about 160mm long, not including the threaded portion that will thread into the Paul Components nut.
> 
> The Paragon Machine Works DT025 thru axle is 175mm long from under the skewer head to the end of the axle, with about 15mm threaded portion at the end. That equates to 160mm thru axle portion, perfect! So I ordered one to try out, and already have the Paul nut. I'll report back when I get it to confirm that it actually works.
> 
> ...


Just to follow up, the above mentioned parts are indeed correct for replacing the front thru axle on an ICT fork. Works perfectly.


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

bikeny said:


> Just to follow up, the above mentioned parts are indeed correct for replacing the front thru axle on an ICT fork. Works perfectly.
> View attachment 1117918
> View attachment 1117919


Awesome info! Thanks!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just got my ICT on Tuesday and took it out 3 days in a row. I rented one a few weeks back and fell in love with it. I ordered the last XXL complete bike, which only comes in yellow. After the shop started looking at it, the thing was all jacked up, rear hub was shot, rotors were roasted, paint chips all over it the frame and fork, rear tire sidewall looked like it was rubbing, on end of box it had a sticker on it "batch test". LBS called Surley and they sent out a black frame and fork and new parts. I prefer the black any day. Rear wheel is a loaner in pic so I could get it out and ride. Will build up a 29+ wheelset and get a frame bag made with that Nice large triangle.

Absolutely love it.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

scarygary said:


> Nice bike man!


 What wheels are on that sweet ride! I've got an ICT and am thinking of some 27.5 or 29ers. Haven't decided yet and would love some input as to which would be best for single track trails and some xc.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> mines still solid after a year of abuse


Looking at 2 years of a great working bb. No problems here.


----------



## Sixshooter44 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm building a ICT spec ops, I have the surly od crank and was wondering what chain ring and cassette people are for a 1x10 drive. I have a shimano compatible rear hub, was thinking I needed about a 32t front but whose? I'm new to the fat bike world and any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ChargeCookerMaxi (Oct 25, 2015)

Sixshooter44 said:


> I'm building a ICT spec ops, I have the surly od crank and was wondering what chain ring and cassette people are for a 1x10 drive. I have a shimano compatible rear hub, was thinking I needed about a 32t front but whose? I'm new to the fat bike world and any help would be greatly appreciated


Wolftooth chainring, whatever cassette you want.


----------



## ChargeCookerMaxi (Oct 25, 2015)

Pkovo said:


> Not the best pics, but this is the setup with Turbines and a 170 spindle. Again, no spacers, the pre-load ring sanded down to function as the spacer.


I just tried this on my bike and it doesn't work! Your BB was made narrower! But how the hell did they do it perfectly flat?! I want to try this. Any advice?


----------



## SlipperyToad (Aug 18, 2010)

Is it even close Charge? Any decent machine shop should be able to mill it down for you, if that's really what you want to do. I guess that's one upside of the press in bearing cups.


----------



## ChargeCookerMaxi (Oct 25, 2015)

Pretty darn close! .75mm off each side and I'd be rolling fo sho!


----------



## mestude (Dec 19, 2008)

hey gang...I just ordered a surly ict frame. this will be my first bike build of any kind. I hope you guys will be willing to help me with all my questions....I got the medium Jack Frost frame...everything is new to me.


----------



## ChargeCookerMaxi (Oct 25, 2015)

mestude said:


> hey gang...I just ordered a surly ict frame. this will be my first bike build of any kind. I hope you guys will be willing to help me with all my questions....I got the medium Jack Frost frame...everything is new to me.


Sweet and fire away with questions!


----------



## Sixshooter44 (Jan 15, 2017)

you won't regret it. ❤❤❤ my ICT!!


----------



## mestude (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks charge....I do have a question about the bottom bracket....this is my first bike build, and I want to find a good durable bottom bracket that will not need modifications...I don't think I can afford if I screw up parts, and then have to rebuy...I like the idea of doing right, doing it once...what do you suggest


----------



## ChargeCookerMaxi (Oct 25, 2015)

mestude said:


> thanks charge....I do have a question about the bottom bracket....this is my first bike build, and I want to find a good durable bottom bracket that will not need modifications...I don't think I can afford if I screw up parts, and then have to rebuy...I like the idea of doing right, doing it once...what do you suggest


What crankset are you planning on running? If you run a 24mm spindle I recommend a Shimano BB as they are cheap and durable, 30mm spindle and you should run a RaceFace BB.


----------



## ChargeCookerMaxi (Oct 25, 2015)

Another thing you need to keep in mind is the extra BB width that the ICT has. Any 100mm spindle crankset will *not* work. Nothing from SRAM, no RaceFace ride or RaceFace 170mm cranksets. Pretty much only the Surly OD crank, and the RaceFace 190 cranks.

Shoot me a PM if you need any parts for your build, I have an extensive parts bin selection.


----------



## Sixshooter44 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm running the surly od crank 1x10 with shimano slx


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

i believe both Hope and Chris King have pressfit bb that will fit the ICT now...


----------



## mestude (Dec 19, 2008)

ChargeCookerMaxi said:


> What crankset are you planning on running? If you run a 24mm spindle I recommend a Shimano BB as they are cheap and durable, 30mm spindle and you should run a RaceFace BB.


How to I learn about these different components. Is there a reference guide somewhere that would tell me what fits, and why I might want to 24mm over a 30mm. 
I'm a big stocky guy, 5.10. 265lbs. Will that make a difference in parts I should choose.


----------



## ChargeCookerMaxi (Oct 25, 2015)

Depends on how much you want to spend. The Surly/cheaper RaceFace 190 crank will use a 24mm spindle and the expensive Turbine/Next carbon cranks will run 30mm spindles. Supposedly the 30mm spindle is stiffer but very marginally. Like 0.000000000000001% stiffer when you are putting down 1000 watts.


----------



## jerrduford (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm thinking about shedding some wheel weight for the summer on my ICT and have been debating getting a 60-80mm fat wheelset (26") that will shed some weight, or maybe going 29+. My fear is that with 29+ I will end up also wanting a bluto because the ride will get too rigid. I am 200 lbs or so, and ride some rocky trails so I'm not a huge fan of going carbon rims.

I've been leaning towards the Swiss Br2250 wheelset. In some searching around, it appears this will save 2+ lbs from my wheel weight (clownshoes w/ salsa hubs). More if I switch to 4" tires and go tubeless. 
Will 4" lower my BB too much vs 4.8? Would I see a dramatic improvement in climbing etc. ?

Up for any suggestions. Basically I will have some money burning a hole in my pocket after I sell my plus bike, and the most logical way to spend it is upgrading the ICT


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

jerrduford said:


> I'm thinking about shedding some wheel weight for the summer on my ICT and have been debating getting a 60-80mm fat wheelset (26") that will shed some weight, or maybe going 29+. My fear is that with 29+ I will end up also wanting a bluto because the ride will get too rigid. I am 200 lbs or so, and ride some rocky trails so I'm not a huge fan of going carbon rims.
> 
> I've been leaning towards the Swiss Br2250 wheelset. In some searching around, it appears this will save 2+ lbs from my wheel weight (clownshoes w/ salsa hubs). More if I switch to 4" tires and go tubeless.
> Will 4" lower my BB too much vs 4.8? Would I see a dramatic improvement in climbing etc. ?
> ...


I recently built up a pair of Surly Other Brother Darryls for my 197mm fat bike. (Not an Ice Cream Truck) MUCH lighter and faster than my Clownshoes. 
I also have a 29+ wheelset that I love. Currently, I have 3" Chupacabras on it, fully rigis. I weigh about 255. I run 14-15 psi. I also have Jones bars and Wolftooth foam grips so I don't feel the need for a suspension fork. 
I want to try Duro's Crux tire. It's 29x3.25". May be even better. 
I still run 4.8" tires on my OBDs.


----------



## jerrduford (Sep 14, 2015)

NYrr496 said:


> I recently built up a pair of Surly Other Brother Darryls for my 197mm fat bike. (Not an Ice Cream Truck) MUCH lighter and faster than my Clownshoes.
> I also have a 29+ wheelset that I love. Currently, I have 3" Chupacabras on it, fully rigis. I weigh about 255. I run 14-15 psi. I also have Jones bars and Wolftooth foam grips so I don't feel the need for a suspension fork.
> I want to try Duro's Crux tire. It's 29x3.25". May be even better.
> I still run 4.8" tires on my OBDs.


Thanks for sharing your experience. I really like the new MOBD's too - They come stock on the 2017 ICT. I hear setting them up tubeless is also a snap?

Do you find yourself using the 29+ or MOBD more often? Have you tried 4" on the MOBD set?


----------



## MikeR91 (Aug 6, 2014)

I run 4" on the original Darryls over the summer, and 5" over the winter. The bottom bracket is noticeably lower, but it isn't terrible. It isn't bad enough to prevent me from doing it every year (bought my ICT in early 2015, so this is my 3rd season). In my opinion, the bike rides really well with a fast rolling 4" tire (I use Husker Dus). It's a pretty good compromise without the cost of a second wheelset.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

a second wheelset is a nice addition to an ICT though...im in the desert though so the only change in conditions is how hot it is,the nature of the surfaces doesnt change,its always loose and rocky...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

jerrduford said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. I really like the new MOBD's too - They come stock on the 2017 ICT. I hear setting them up tubeless is also a snap?
> 
> Do you find yourself using the 29+ or MOBD more often? Have you tried 4" on the MOBD set?


I have not put any 4" tires on the MOBDs. No point, in my opinion. Depending on the conditions, I'll ride full fat, 29+ or sometimes, fat front and 29+ on the rear. Bike is awesome like that. faster and tears up corners. Place near my house is very sandy. Works well there.
MOBDs are super easy tubeless. When I originally built them, I had no faith and I set them up split tubeless. Used Bud and Lou since it was winter and we had snow. When I swapped Lou for the 4.8 Knard, I took a chance and used Whiskey Tape and set it up straight tubeless. Tire seated instantly and has not given me a single problem in two months.


----------



## aminkman (May 6, 2008)

jerrduford said:


> I'm thinking about shedding some wheel weight for the summer on my ICT and have been debating getting a 60-80mm fat wheelset (26") that will shed some weight, or maybe going 29+. My fear is that with 29+ I will end up also wanting a bluto because the ride will get too rigid. I am 200 lbs or so, and ride some rocky trails so I'm not a huge fan of going carbon rims.
> 
> I've been leaning towards the Swiss Br2250 wheelset. In some searching around, it appears this will save 2+ lbs from my wheel weight (clownshoes w/ salsa hubs). More if I switch to 4" tires and go tubeless.
> Will 4" lower my BB too much vs 4.8? Would I see a dramatic improvement in climbing etc. ?
> ...


I bought the Borealis tubeless wheelset and used FattyStrippers w/4" Jumbo Jims. The difference was night and day. Took my ICT from fun fat trail bike to a bike that could actually accelerate. Monet well spent!


----------



## mestude (Dec 19, 2008)

ChargeCookerMaxi said:


> Depends on how much you want to spend. The Surly/cheaper RaceFace 190 crank will use a 24mm spindle and the expensive Turbine/Next carbon cranks will run 30mm spindles. Supposedly the 30mm spindle is stiffer but very marginally. Like 0.000000000000001% stiffer when you are putting down 1000 watts.


So which bottom bracket, spindle and cranks should I get. Which will fit without a problem


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

mestude said:


> So which bottom bracket, spindle and cranks should I get. Which will fit without a problem


that would depend on what you mean by "without a problem"...
the surly crank/bb would no doubt be the easiest to install,good cranks,pretty bombproof,maybe a tad heavy,but like most surly products it will stand up to a lot of abuse...
the aeffect is a good crank as well,dont have any experience with them in the context of an ICT though...
i have a turbine crank/bb...its a great crank/bb so far except for having to pull it apart and clean and re-grease everything about every three months when it starts creaking again,so you need the cinch cap tool,and you can expect to have to replace the nylon pre load collar once a year or so...but aside from that no complaints!


----------



## jerrduford (Sep 14, 2015)

Thinking about Bluto-ing my ICT and am a suspension noob. Is this the correct crown race for the stock headset? Cane Creek 110 1.5" Alloy Crown Race > Components > Headsets > Crown Races | Jenson USA
Also, I ride a medium 2016 ICT (Jack Frost Blue). Will the 120 RCT3 bluto clear the downtube, or do I have to go 100?


----------



## SlipperyToad (Aug 18, 2010)

That's the crown race I used on my Bluto. I'm riding a 100mm on a small frame... it doesn't seem like the fork travel matters a bit for crown clearance; that is fixed by the location and angle of the headtube (with respect to the downtube) and should be the same for the Bluto regardless of travel.


----------



## jerrduford (Sep 14, 2015)

SlipperyToad said:


> That's the crown race I used on my Bluto. I'm riding a 100mm on a small frame... it doesn't seem like the fork travel matters a bit for crown clearance; that is fixed by the location and angle of the headtube (with respect to the downtube) and should be the same for the Bluto regardless of travel.


Doh! Not sure why I couldn't figure that out on my own. 
I assume most go with the 100 over the 120 because it affects the 'stock' geo less?


----------



## SlipperyToad (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, the axle to crown on the 100 is pretty much the same as the Surly fork, so geometry is pretty much the same. I with the 120, you'll slack it out a bit; that could be a good thing if you have descents you can bomb and don't do too much technical climbing. The trails I ride most have a lot of the latter and not much of the former, so I decided to stick with the 100. I have a couple spots where the front end is trying to come off the ground when maneuvering uphill switch backs, even with the 100. It's not bad, but I don't want it any slacker.


----------



## jerrduford (Sep 14, 2015)

SlipperyToad said:


> Yeah, the axle to crown on the 100 is pretty much the same as the Surly fork, so geometry is pretty much the same. I with the 120, you'll slack it out a bit; that could be a good thing if you have descents you can bomb and don't do too much technical climbing. The trails I ride most have a lot of the latter and not much of the former, so I decided to stick with the 100. I have a couple spots where the front end is trying to come off the ground when maneuvering uphill switch backs, even with the 100. It's not bad, but I don't want it any slacker.


Thanks for the explanation! I got a really sweet deal on a 120 RCT3 so I couldn't help but go with that model. It is a cut steerer (about 3/4" shorter than where I'm at now with the stock fork), so I'm thinking that the slightly lower bars will help to make up the difference in weight on the front wheel.

Hoping I can order that crown race and get it on by myself without buying any special tools to press it in. Seems like others have had success with hammer/rubber mallet.


----------



## SlipperyToad (Aug 18, 2010)

A crown race set helps in getting it installed properly. If you're not using one, I'd at least try to find a length of pipe that you could use to get it set evenly. I wouldn't recommend trying to pound on an aluminum race directly with a hammer. Your local bike shop would probably set it for you for a few bucks.


----------



## zzoebl (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi, has anyone tried SRAM GX Eagle setup on this bike? I was planning on trying it with wolftooth OD chainring. I didn't know the cassette was dished so I guess the tire clearance will be less than normal 1x systems? Was hoping this would work with 2XLs, but not so sure anymore.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

ChargeCookerMaxi said:


> I just tried this on my bike and it doesn't work! Your BB was made narrower! But how the hell did they do it perfectly flat?! I want to try this. Any advice?


Sorry for the super delayed response. I'm not really sure how it was done....bought it with this setup. Maybe just a Bottom Bracket Shell Facing Tool? I have no experience with one, but the way it threads through the BB seems like it would be forced flat.

It's certainly still running strong with this setup. Just threw on a set of 27.5" wheels with 3" tires to try a different flavor.


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

Pkovo said:


> Sorry for the super delayed response. I'm not really sure how it was done....bought it with this setup. Maybe just a Bottom Bracket Shell Facing Tool? I have no experience with one, but the way it threads through the BB seems like it would be forced flat.
> 
> It's certainly still running strong with this setup. Just threw on a set of 27.5" wheels with 3" tires to try a different flavor.


Can you measure the Bottom Bracket shell for us in MM? Thanks!


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Measuring with bike assembled just using a ruler, I get 130mm. Looking online I found 132 and 132.5mm listed as the shell width, so it doesn't seem like too much has been "faced" off.

Remember, this setup fits, but not in the traditional way. I have no spacers, and sanded down the cinch piece to make it fit and act as a spacer. That said, (knock on wood) it doesn't give me problems. 

If/when my cranks have made any creak type noise, and it isn't much, I have just added a few drops of tri-flow along where the cinch piece butts up against the shell, and it quiets it right out. 

The race face bearings on one side aren't perfectly smooth, which I noticed the day I got it home and started messing with it, but they haven't gotten any worse. With the bike assembled they feel smooth. Apart, turning by hand, there's a little roughness. I expected to have to have replaced them by now, but Will keep em going as long as I can, and then replace with something else....hope maybe. I like Race face, but haven't had the best luck with their bearings.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Has anyone tried a Mastodon on the ICT yet? If so, would love some feedback. Hows the ride, compared to Bluto? Any interference with the frame if handlebars spin around (saw one review on another bike where the cap didn't clear the frame)

I've been thinking of putting a fork on it, or sucking it up and buying a full suspension bike....keeping the ICT though just sharing duties.


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you Pkovo! I too am thinking about a Mastodon...it doesn't seem like anyone has installed one on their ICT yet...


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

mohrgan said:


> Thank you Pkovo! I too am thinking about a Mastodon...it doesn't seem like anyone has installed one on their ICT yet...


No Problem. I have the itch for suspension, but on the fence about whether a suspension fork on this bike is a good call or not. I may just pick up a late model 26" full suspension rig to scratch the itch and keep the ICT the way it is. No one seems to want the 26" rigs any more in my neck of the woods, so there are deals all over.


----------



## SlipperyToad (Aug 18, 2010)

My small ICT frame has plenty of clearance for the Bluto... I can't imagine the Mastodon wouldn't clear, but it doesn't seem like anyone's tried it and reported back yet. As for whether or not to put a fork on the ICT - I stopped riding my 26" Blur LT after I put the Bluto and 29+ on the ICT. The big wheels roll right over stuff that hung up the 26" wheels, even with FS. I ended up selling the BLT for cheap to a buddy that needed a bike to ride. I don't miss it a bit, the ICT does most of what I ride better than the BLT. 

Downsides as I see them... not as easy to accelerate the wheels, and tight switchbacks are trickier. Not quite as plush going down, and the Bluto gets overwhelmed more than the Pike, but I'm not descending any mountains here in the midwest, so it works out ok. For the life of me I don't understand why Rockshox built its fat bike fork on its XC chasis when they had a perfectly good 35mm platform they could have used.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

SlipperyToad said:


> My small ICT frame has plenty of clearance for the Bluto... I can't imagine the Mastodon wouldn't clear, but it doesn't seem like anyone's tried it and reported back yet. As for whether or not to put a fork on the ICT - I stopped riding my 26" Blur LT after I put the Bluto and 29+ on the ICT. The big wheels roll right over stuff that hung up the 26" wheels, even with FS. I ended up selling the BLT for cheap to a buddy that needed a bike to ride. I don't miss it a bit, the ICT does most of what I ride better than the BLT.
> 
> Downsides as I see them... not as easy to accelerate the wheels, and tight switchbacks are trickier. Not quite as plush going down, and the Bluto gets overwhelmed more than the Pike, but I'm not descending any mountains here in the midwest, so it works out ok. For the life of me I don't understand why Rockshox built its fat bike fork on its XC chasis when they had a perfectly good 35mm platform they could have used.


Very interesting on the swap of the Blur. That and a Turner 5 spot were two bikes I was eyeing up used. They honestly went for not much more than the cost of the Mastodon, which is partially why I am having trouble laying down teh cash for the fork.

I did pick up an inexpensive set of 27.5 wheels over the winter, and just got around to installing them last week. Have yet to test them as I inured myself, but hoping to son. I know I'm going to want a fork even more with these less forgiving wheels/tires. I should probably just pull the trigger.

I agree on the Bluto, and reading enough reviews about it being flexy is partially what kept me from picking one up. From what I gather, the Mastodon is better in that department. You would think Fox would jump in the game at some point.

The guy that had clearance issues went from a bluto to a mastodon, and I gathered he didnt have that issue with the bluto. It was a 2017 Farley. It looked to me that he could of takena little off of the compression cap (probably wrong term) witha dremmel and been fine.

This is the video that makes me want to run out and buy one. But this guy could probably make any fork look fun.


----------



## at.rider (Feb 25, 2011)

*mastodon*



Pkovo said:


> Has anyone tried a Mastodon on the ICT yet? If so, would love some feedback. Hows the ride, compared to Bluto? Any interference with the frame if handlebars spin around (saw one review on another bike where the cap didn't clear the frame)
> 
> I've been thinking of putting a fork on it, or sucking it up and buying a full suspension bike....keeping the ICT though just sharing duties.


hi all

mastodon clears downtube on a medium ICT. shown here with 120 Ext Comp. 
pump trick works on the comp version. currently have it set at 90mm
sadly hasn't been ridden yet. 
gonna be great 

...had trouble attaching photo


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

at.rider said:


> hi all
> 
> mastodon clears downtube on a medium ICT. shown here with 120 Ext Comp.
> pump trick works on the comp version. currently have it set at 90mm
> ...


Nice to hear, thanks! PLease give a report once you've put it through it's paces.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Pkovo said:


> Nice to hear, thanks! PLease give a report once you've put it through it's paces.


I ended just caving in. I ordered a 120 std comp. bought from worldwide cyclery, and with a coupon code I foundnonline it was just under $435 free shipping. I just couldnt resist.

I did a lot of research before settling on the STD. Supposedly, if I decide I want extra tire clearance for really large tires, I can add spacers to bottom end of the rod. Each spacer raises the bottom out point 10mm. 2 spacers would make the clearance the same as he ext at bottom out. He catch is, doing so reduces travel. I dont care about that though because travel can go up to 150, and I'll never use rhat much. But when Im running my plus wheels I dont need the extra clearance so J can get more suspension travel at the same ride height as compared to the EXT.

Thisnis all based on what I read so who knows how it will work real world, but the price was right so what the heck. I also think my dillenger 5 tires in 82mm rims will just fit without fiddling with anything. Manitou shows the diameter as a few mm too big for the STD but their chart is based on 60mm rims. The 45north chard shows the diameter on both rim aizes and they should clear. They are pretty small for 5" labeled tires. My knards will require spacers to be added.

Yes Im a nerd.


----------



## ChargeCookerMaxi (Oct 25, 2015)

Pkovo said:


> I ended just caving in. I ordered a 120 std comp. bought from worldwide cyclery, and with a coupon code I foundnonline it was just under $435 free shipping. I just couldnt resist.
> 
> I did a lot of research before settling on the STD. Supposedly, if I decide I want extra tire clearance for really large tires, I can add spacers to bottom end of the rod. Each spacer raises the bottom out point 10mm. 2 spacers would make the clearance the same as he ext at bottom out. He catch is, doing so reduces travel. I dont care about that though because travel can go up to 150, and I'll never use rhat much. But when Im running my plus wheels I dont need the extra clearance so J can get more suspension travel at the same ride height as compared to the EXT.
> 
> ...


Heck yeah  I will be diving into the dark caverns of my Wren fork tomorrow in order to reduce travel from 150 to 120mm.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Been running the Mastodon for a while now. The STD version set with stock 120mm travel. Currently running 27.5 wheels with 3.8 Hodag tires.

It's been great. I was worried about the change in geometry, but it's fine set at 120mm. Anything I might lose in climbing, it more than makes up for in descending, and honestly I don't feel like it lost much of anything on the climbs anyway; front end isn't wandering on me or coming up. For me this is what this bike needed to be a true all a rounder.

That said, I'm coming from the perspective of rigid, with the stock ICT fork, so perhaps I would feel the same way using any other front suspension (i.e. Bluto). I no longer feel outgunned on the descents riding with a group of mostly full suspension bikes.

View attachment 1166004


----------



## Sir Surly (Aug 7, 2012)

Have you tried fitting the Dillinger 5 in the fork ?


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Sir Surly said:


> Have you tried fitting the Dillinger 5 in the fork ?


No. It was there plan, and I set one up, but the second wouldnt air up. Turned out it has a decent sized tear. I patched it, but havent mounted it yet. Not feeling great about running it tubeless patched, and I dont want to run tubes, so not sure what I'll do.

I have a little time before any real snow will fall here I think, so for now the 3.8" hodags will do.


----------



## WANDRER (Nov 5, 2017)

Great info. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vilendank (Oct 4, 2013)

Edit: I found my answers: 
Rf BB shell: https://youtu.be/aQBGOIKGuAo
Rf Crankset: https://youtu.be/cUdi67QJ6bo

Which BB sleeve do you guys use for the RF cinch? Bought a used frame which didn't have the BB or anything else. I know you can run the bearings without the sleeve no problem, just have to watch the exposure to fluids - but I would rather not go this route, at least not with RF bearings. Surly states their BB shell is 132.5mm and apparently there is a RF BB sleeve to match. I bought an RF crank & spindle (for 190mm)and then a BB sleeve & adaptor kit (the little 5mm spacers) which according to that seller supposedly fits the ICT BB, yet it clearly states for max 124mm BB only (it measures 107~8 mm itself). It doesn't help that upon asking for guidance, the seller turned into a patronizing, chest-thumping bozo, sooo...any help, Tia!


----------



## GoozzZ (Jul 13, 2016)

zzoebl said:


> Hi, has anyone tried SRAM GX Eagle setup on this bike?


Late answer but I am here because in the web pretty hard to find any info about Surly Ice Cream Truck with Sram Eagle builds.

I am looking to buy exact the same combination. SRAM Eagle crankset for 190/197 rear hubs has 74.5 mm chainline. So actually you can install any 1x crankset with chainline more than 74 mm and it should work with SRAM Eagle 1x12 cassete without chain rub on 4.8 tires (at least we are mimic SRAM design here).

My weapon of choice is Race Face Turbine cranks for 190 rear hubs. And with direct mount chainring I will have 78.5 mm chainline. Even if this will be worse that 74.5 mm I can try other chainline options on this crankset.

Hope this post will help to everyone looking for Surly ICT + SRAM Eagle setup.


----------



## GoozzZ (Jul 13, 2016)

Vilendank said:


> Rf BB shell:
> 
> 
> 
> Rf Crankset:


This is best than words. Great vids, thx for sharing. Looks like Race Face BB124 is the only option for bottom bracket inner sleeve on Surly ICT.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Sir Surly said:


> Have you tried fitting the Dillinger 5 in the fork ?


I never got the dillinger 5 mounted up front. Once I repaired it, the bead was bad anyway.

Instead I mounted up a 4.8" knard with about 70% tread Which is bigger and it clears. I dont have the clearance to the Arch that Manitou calls for (26mm) I have more like 18-19mm. However it doesnt rub. I gues in a huge hit if you compressed the bottom out bumper than maybe it would, but seems really unlikely. So anyway, I dont see the need to run anything larger than this so I'llnprobably never need to play around with Spacers to gain tire clearance.

The mastodon thread has a tonnof info and guys have run all kinds of large tires without incident. Some risk in not having minimum clearance but I think the Manitou numbers have a lot of "extra" space built in to ensure no issues.

Still Love the fork. Made this bike more fun for a wide variety of riding. Its my "do it all" bike


----------



## HendryxMTB (Dec 1, 2017)

So recently after several unsuccessful attempts to acquire a complete in my size of several various types of fatties, I came to the conclusion I want to build my own custom. So this week I ordered an XXL ICT frame set from my LBS. Ultimately I am going to use my ICT as a 4 season trail bike while also light bike packing rig (~3-5 days per trip). Being an amateur mechanic at best, before I embark on this build I have several questions to help orient the direction of my build. What is everyone’s preferred drivetrain setup (1x-2x11-12?), raceface/Shimano/SRAM?, # of teeth on ring etc? Any and all recommendations are appreciated. Looking forward to starting this project and finally learning the nuances of bike building.


----------



## MikeR91 (Aug 6, 2014)

HendryxMTB said:


> So recently after several unsuccessful attempts to acquire a complete in my size of several various types of fatties, I came to the conclusion I want to build my own custom. So this week I ordered an XXL ICT frame set from my LBS. Ultimately I am going to use my ICT as a 4 season trail bike while also light bike packing rig (~3-5 days per trip). Being an amateur mechanic at best, before I embark on this build I have several questions to help orient the direction of my build. What is everyone's preferred drivetrain setup (1x-2x11-12?), raceface/Shimano/SRAM?, # of teeth on ring etc? Any and all recommendations are appreciated. Looking forward to starting this project and finally learning the nuances of bike building.


You need to tell people where you're going to be riding and how strong of a rider you are if you want meaningful recommendations as to what gearing you should run. A strong rider with mostly flat terrain will gear their bike a lot differently then a weaker rider with a lot of steep climbs. You'll also have to provide some info on your budget.

It's been a long time since I looked into drivetrain options for my ICT, but the easiest solution is probably the Surly OD crankset, converted to 1x (they have a blog post somewhere on their site with details about chainline and spacers if you do that), with a Shimano rear derailleur. Last I knew, SRAM required an adapter that wasn't readily available, but someone who has tried it may be able to correct that statement. A few people have Raceface Cinch cranksets. I'm guessing at this point there is a proven formula to make that work, and that would give you more options on chainrings.

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## HendryxMTB (Dec 1, 2017)

MikeR91 said:


> You need to tell people where you're going to be riding and how strong of a rider you are if you want meaningful recommendations as to what gearing you should run. A strong rider with mostly flat terrain will gear their bike a lot differently then a weaker rider with a lot of steep climbs. You'll also have to provide some info on your budget.
> It's been a long time since I looked into drivetrain options for my ICT, but the easiest solution is probably the Surly OD crankset, converted to 1x (they have a blog post somewhere on their site with details about chainline and spacers if you do that), with a Shimano rear derailleur. Last I knew, SRAM required an adapter that wasn't readily available, but someone who has tried it may be able to correct that statement. A few people have Raceface Cinch cranksets. I'm guessing at this point there is a proven formula to make that work, and that would give you more options on chainrings."
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


Fair points, I live in Eugene Oregon and spend the majority of my time riding in western Oregon; Eugene to the coast, Oak Ridge, and Bend. The riding is mostly single track with a great network of trails. The local geography tends toward lots of elevation changes long climbs punctuated by steeps , open exposure/off camber riding, fun flowing descents, lots of roots. For my technical skill as a rider I would rate myself slightly above average, I am comfortable ridind black diamonds but have to take it slow occasionally. While my trial skills need work but are still improving. My rides typically range from 10-20 miles/day currently, with my biggest weak spot consistently is climbing as I am 6'6 and hover around 260. My price range is around $3000 ideally, but I am in no huge hurry with this project so I am open to saving for quality parts.


----------



## MikeR91 (Aug 6, 2014)

Here is the blog post on Surly's site about running 1x with the OD cranks: https://surlybikes.com/blog/od_crank_and_1x11_drivetrains

Surly has a 28t chainring for the inner location. In my opinion, with an 11-42t cassette, that provides an adequate gear range for most trail riding. You can definitely top it out on the downhills (you'll be pedaling hard to get above 20mph) so you'll have to decide if that is a problem. It provides more than enough low end for long steep climbs, which you said you'll be doing, and admitted it is one area where you are weaker. The downside is that you really can't run bigger than a 28t on that inner ring because of frame clearance, so if you go that route, you'll be limited in the future. They also describe how to use the outer with a spacer kit to run a more standard bolt pattern, and I think places like Wolftooth give you more options for chainrings if you go that way, but you might be starting at a 30 or 32. I'm going by your own comments on your climbing ability, and I'm going to say running a 32 in the front won't be low enough gearing for those long climbs. If you go the OD crank route, you can always run a 28t on the inside position for now, and switch to the outside with a 32 later if you want, without having to replace the crankset (you'll just need to buy the spacer kit they mentioned and the new chainring).

Based on my experience with different brands / components, my recommendation would be Shimano XT rear derailleur, cassette and shifter. You have the option for 11-42t or 11-46t cassette. Since they are both 11 speed, the 11-46t is going to have some bigger jumps. My wife has the 11-46t, I've got the 11-42t, and in my opinion, the shifting is better on the 11-42t. Whether or not you need the lower gearing might depend a bit on what you decide to do with the front chainring, but my recommendation would be to pair the 11-42t with the 28t front.

For what it's worth, I run 11-42t on my ICT and on my regular mountain bike. I run 28t front on the ICT, and 32t on the mountain bike. I consider myself a strong climber, and I believe I would be fine with a 32t on the ICT most of the time, but in the winter, in the snow, when it is hard to carry speed into climbs or stand and mash your way up, it's nice to sit back and spin the lower gearing.

Hopefully someone will chime in and tell you what your options are with the Raceface Cinch setup. I think it's more versatile, and if there is a bolt-on setup, really might be a better choice than the OD cranks. Unfortunately, I can't seem to break the OD crankset that came on my ICT, so I haven't really investigated changing them out yet.

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

Wolftooth makes a 28T ring for the outboard chainring position on a Surly OD crank for the ICT.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

MikeR91 said:


> Here is the blog post on Surly's site about running 1x with the OD cranks: https://surlybikes.com/blog/od_crank_and_1x11_drivetrains
> 
> Surly has a 28t chainring for the inner location. In my opinion, with an 11-42t cassette, that provides an adequate gear range for most trail riding. You can definitely top it out on the downhills (you'll be pedaling hard to get above 20mph) so you'll have to decide if that is a problem. It provides more than enough low end for long steep climbs, which you said you'll be doing, and admitted it is one area where you are weaker. The downside is that you really can't run bigger than a 28t on that inner ring because of frame clearance, so if you go that route, you'll be limited in the future. They also describe how to use the outer with a spacer kit to run a more standard bolt pattern, and I think places like Wolftooth give you more options for chainrings if you go that way, but you might be starting at a 30 or 32. I'm going by your own comments on your climbing ability, and I'm going to say running a 32 in the front won't be low enough gearing for those long climbs. If you go the OD crank route, you can always run a 28t on the inside position for now, and switch to the outside with a 32 later if you want, without having to replace the crankset (you'll just need to buy the spacer kit they mentioned and the new chainring).
> 
> ...


I have the OD crankset on two bikes. One is a two by ten. The other is 1x11 with the stainless Surly on the inner bolts. Both work fine. If the ten speed drivetrain ever takes a dump I'll replace it with 1 by 11 also. 
I've built three 190mm fat bikes with Race Face Cince cranks and my own Krampus. I really like the Cinch system, I only wish they made em in 180mm length.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

Anyone try 26x4" tires on their ICT? I'm contemplating saving Bud and Lou further abuse and trying some lighter/narrower tires.


----------



## SlipperyToad (Aug 18, 2010)

What rims are you running? If they are RD or RD2s (or other ~80mm rim) 4" tires are great. I would think a 4" tire would be pretty squared off on a Clownshoe.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

A buddy of mine just bought a Pugs and the guy (Mike C) he got it from build a 27.5 wheelset with 4” tires for it. Plenty of clearance and he loves it.


----------



## aminkman (May 6, 2008)

asollie said:


> Ok, I'm running a Duct Tape / Gorilla Tape tubeless setup now. Its holding air, at least so far. We'll see how it does in the morning.
> 
> With the XXL frame, stock components, plus a Bluto and a Reverb Dropper Post, my scale is saying 38.0 pounds. I would guess without the Reverb and with a smaller frame you'd be around 36 pounds. With the frame bags filled with snacks, water, tools, a spare tube, a first aide kit, etc etc, the whole setup is around 55 pounds. But it beats wearing a backpack!


...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Also have a look at the Surly Ednas. Great looking tires.


----------



## Paul Fithian (Dec 28, 2017)

Great thread, very cool info.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

NYrr496 said:


> Also have a look at the Surly Ednas. Great looking tires.


Yep. I really liked the Edna in the few rides I got in before switching to studs for the winter. Almost time to switch from my studded tires back to them.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

woody.1 said:


> A buddy of mine just bought a Pugs and the guy (Mike C) he got it from build a 27.5 wheelset with 4" tires for it. Plenty of clearance and he loves it.


I run 27.5 with 3.8" tires on 50 mm rims outside of winter, and I prefer them to full fat. Obviously not as good on snow, but for dry conditions so much more lively. I just swapped my wheels this week and took my first ride on them after running 5" tires on 80 mm rims all winter and it felt so good to be back on the lighter more nimble setup

I think 29"+ with 2.8" or 3" tires would probably be great also. I tried 3" tires on 27.5 and it was quick and fun but BB was too low for my liking. Too many rock strikes for me.


----------



## jerrduford (Sep 14, 2015)

Anyone ever happen to try and touch-up a jack frost blue ICT? Two Blue ICT's in the family and we love them. Thousands of mixed adventure miles, and their fare share of scars. Normally I just leave them and make sure they don't rust, but a recent trip rubbed the drive side chain stay on one, and the non-drive chain stay on the other quite raw. It bothers me enough to want to touch it up if possible...


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

jerrduford said:


> Anyone ever happen to try and touch-up a jack frost blue ICT? Two Blue ICT's in the family and we love them. Thousands of mixed adventure miles, and their fare share of scars. Normally I just leave them and make sure they don't rust, but a recent trip rubbed the drive side chain stay on one, and the non-drive chain stay on the other quite raw. It bothers me enough to want to touch it up if possible...


Just saw your post from July...according to Surly the RAL# for "Jack Frost Blue" is 5012. However, that does not include any of the metallic flake that is on the ICT.


----------



## jerrduford (Sep 14, 2015)

mohrgan said:


> Just saw your post from July...according to Surly the RAL# for "Jack Frost Blue" is 5012. However, that does not include any of the metallic flake that is on the ICT.


Dang, I didn't follow up here either. I arrived at the same conclusion, and had my local napa paint store mix it up. Like you said, doesn't include the blue flakes but hardly noticeable.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Surly is saying that SRAM Fat Bike Cranks won't fit the 2019 ICT. Says the clearance is to tight. 


Has anyone tried? What did it take to make it work?


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

evasive said:


> I see a lot of mentions of "pulling the trigger" on an ICT. Here's a recent photo of my buddy's, dressed up for elk season.
> 
> View attachment 939019


nice marlin guide gun, cool ict also. my pugsley is set up similar and the front rack works awesome.


----------



## accutrax (Mar 22, 2008)

my truck...love it, 
its my second one, now in L before M, I´m just over 6`with long legs..
just changed to ednas for winter this morning....
pic is from halloween ride..








and thanks to bikeny for the info about axles...
changed to the paragon works thru axle he mentioned and made my own end nut in titanium..









now it fits to my rack and transport inside the car is far more convenient now..


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

accutrax said:


> now it fits to my rack and transport inside the car is far more convenient now..
> View attachment 1228192


Where did you source that mount?


----------



## accutrax (Mar 22, 2008)

the rack is made by me...

i made two racks in different heights, so the handlebars from our two fatbikes are
one above the other...


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Are there any carbon fork options for the ICT that save a similar A to C as the stock ICT fork?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> Are there any carbon fork options for the ICT that save a similar A to C as the stock ICT fork?


Carbo'Beast Fork - Carver Bikes

These knuckleheads didn't post the A to C.


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> Are there any carbon fork options for the ICT that save a similar A to C as the stock ICT fork?


Whisky or Salsa.


----------



## Eeberhar (2 mo ago)

Hi. Any advice 2022 medium ict frame (my Height 5'9) 27.5 wheels w 4.5 tires? Or stick to 26? Anyone running 27.5 w 'fat' tires any advice? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 50wheeler (Nov 20, 2021)

Bontrager Haru carbon take off from Farley 5 is 490 AC which is 7mm taller than stock ICT fork and shaves about 1.8 lbs off the front end. Running 27.5 x 4.5 Gnarwhal on front and Surly Lou 26 x 4.8 on back. I think this combo gives me more float/slower in rear with a bit more speed and control up front.


----------



## McGuillicuddy (Jul 14, 2007)

Eeberhar said:


> Hi. Any advice 2022 medium ict frame (my Height 5'9) 27.5 wheels w 4.5 tires? Or stick to 26? Anyone running 27.5 w 'fat' tires any advice? Thanks in advance!


I have a medium ICT but mine is a 2016 (pre-update). It fits 27.5 x 4.5 no problem (80mm Mulefuts + 27.5x4.5 Gnarwahls have a radius of 37cm from axle to end of knobs). I have 26x4.6 studded Wrathchilds. If I was buying a new wheelset I'd buy 27.5 based on fairly common reports of climbing traction improvement. But I wouldn't spend a lot of money to upgrade over the 26" wheelset I already have.

Pic for fun. Prettiest bike I've ever owned .


----------

